# [FiiO UTWS3] True Wireless Bluetooth Module/MMCX/0.78 2pin/QCC3020/TPA6140A2/ Bluetooth 5.0



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2020)

FiiO UTWS3, True Wireless Bluetooth Module

*Key features of the FiiO UTWS3:*


Supports extended MMCX/0.78mm 2-pin connectors
Adopts Qualcomm QCC3020
Supports Bluetooth 5.0
Charging box with large capacity
App remote control
aptX/AAC/SBC Bluetooth codecs support
It is estimated to be released in Dec. 2020


----------



## FiiO




----------



## mugbot

Looking very nice! 

What can they do?


----------



## ClieOS

mugbot said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> What can they do?



It will make lunch and dinner, but unfortunately not breakfast


----------



## shortstories

finally!


----------



## mugbot

To expand on my cheeky comment - I'd love to see some real detail on these. Codecs, bluetooth version etc.


----------



## ClieOS

mugbot said:


> To expand on my cheeky comment - I'd love to see some real detail on these. Codecs, bluetooth version etc.



Most of what you want to know has been posted / already been found out a few weeks ago.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tws-neckband-bt-cable-adapter-thread.920709/post-15860010


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Give us some more details please!  Especially price/availability


----------



## hi-fi amateur

Will these also come in 2-pin variant?


----------



## FiiO

hi-fi amateur said:


> Will these also come in 2-pin variant?


Dear friend,

Yes. But the 2pin version will come litter later. 

Best regards


----------



## mugbot

ClieOS said:


> Most of what you want to know has been posted / already been found out a few weeks ago.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-tws-neckband-bt-cable-adapter-thread.920709/post-15860010



Thanks for your efforts, but more detail need still around a few points:
- Codecs supported
- Bluetooth version
- Output impedence (this would be great given the issues the UTWS1 had)


----------



## ClieOS

mugbot said:


> Thanks for your efforts, but more detail need still around a few points:
> - Codecs supported
> - Bluetooth version
> - Output impedence (this would be great given the issues the UTWS1 had)



QCC3020 only supports SBC, AAC and aptX - we know that from Qualcomm documents online.

BT5.0 - again, it is in Qualcomm documents regarding QCC3020.

Output impedance can only be confirmed after the adapters are released and really measured by third party, though I have been informed by a trusted source that it will be very low. If you ever read my other thread regarding TWS adapter, you will know that manufacturer's claim doesn't always line up with the fact, such as the claim iBasso made on its CF01 (*claimed to be less than 1 ohm but in fact it is 20 ohm).


----------



## mugbot

Thanks ClieOS - appreciate the information. I hadn't thought to go as far as looking over the Qualcomm datasheets, but that's a great idea.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2020)

FiiO UTWS3, True Wireless Bluetooth Module

*Key features of the FiiO UTWS3:*


Supports extended MMCX/0.78mm 2-pin connectors
Adopts Qualcomm QCC3020
Supports Bluetooth 5.0
Charging box with large capacity
App remote control
aptX/AAC/SBC Bluetooth codecs support
It is estimated to be released in Dec. 2020


----------



## FiiO Willson (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello,I am Willson From FiiO.Bluetooth&Amplifier&Decoder Product Manager
I'll be communicating with friends who care about our products about the new product and follow-up questions, and our product content will be gradually improved
Thank you for your support!

My twitter is * @FiioWillson*


----------



## Ocelitgol

is the estimated release date for the US or Asia?


----------



## johnston21

What specific aptx codecs will be supported?


----------



## monsieurfromag3

johnston21 said:


> What specific aptx codecs will be supported?


The chip will limit it to regular aptX.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> is the estimated release date for the US or Asia?


Utws3 will release All over the world in Dec.2020.


----------



## joshua13h

Any time frame for the 2 pin release?


----------



## FiiO Willson

joshua13h said:


> Any time frame for the 2 pin release?


The 2 pin version will be available at the end of the month.


----------



## FiiO




----------



## Masklee

Can the case hold a pair of custom made earphone?


----------



## FiiO Willson (Dec 6, 2020)

Masklee said:


> Can the case hold a pair of custom made earphone?


Yes, he has a selling point, which is the large charging compartment that can hold most custom earbuds.


----------



## Masklee

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, he has a selling point, which is the large battery pack.



Sorry, what I mean was, can I attach the UTWS3 with some earphones as large as custom made earphones and still close the case?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Masklee said:


> Sorry, what I mean was, can I attach the UTWS3 with some earphones as large as custom made earphones and still close the case?


Yes, he has a selling point, which is the large charging compartment that can hold most custom earbuds.


----------



## Masklee

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, he has a selling point, which is the large charging compartment that can hold most custom earbuds.



Cool~! Any release date for Asia? As it is already December


----------



## FiiO Willson

Masklee said:


> Cool~! Any release date for Asia? As it is already December


Maybe 15th Dec or 20th Dec.


----------



## Groumpf

I have been sooooo waiting for this one, it's probably going to be an immediate buy for me.
Hope the audio quality lives up to my expectations!
(and also, hope there's a company that will ship these to New Caledonia, it's quite complicated right now)


----------



## KNO56

Groumpf said:


> I have been sooooo waiting for this one, it's probably going to be an immediate buy for me.
> Hope the audio quality lives up to my expectations!
> (and also, hope there's a company that will ship these to New Caledonia, it's quite complicated right now)



Same here! I held off buying the UTWS1 when I heard this one would be coming soon.

Cool that you're from New Caledonia! If no stores ship to you when they come out, send me a PM and perhaps we can work something out.


----------



## Groumpf

KNO56 said:


> Same here! I held off buying the UTWS1 when I heard this one would be coming soon.
> 
> Cool that you're from New Caledonia! If no stores ship to you when they come out, send me a PM and perhaps we can work something out.


Thanks, that's very kind of you. Fortunately some stores (like Shenzen Audio) still ship here, hopefully they will have it, now that they sell Fiio products.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Dec 12, 2020)

New UTWS3 ， only ￥498 in China


----------



## Groumpf

Wow, so... very soft price and no LDAC... does it mean we should expect a higher end "UTWS5" some day soon?
I use my BTR5 a lot, and although I'm looking mostly for practicality with the UTWS3, I'm worried it could be too much of a step down, SQ wise.


----------



## meridius

so still nothing about these on your website and just a picture? where can you buy these in the uk


----------



## AK74

No review for this yet ??


----------



## Hanesu

So cooool! Will it have an ambient mode via the app? Then I am in!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

AK74 said:


> No review for this yet ??


Can anyone actually purchase it outside of China?


----------



## Shakmal (Dec 13, 2020)

FiiO said:


>


Why u r still using micro USB? I just bought your Q5s TC  which exceeded my expectation.. But why can't u do the same thing with USB type C for this device...


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shakmal said:


> Why u r still using micro USB? I just bought your Q5s TC  which exceeded my expectation.. But why can't u do the same thing with USB type C for this device...


i don't speak Chinese, so where do you see the microUSB part? I see it on the UTWS1 but unsure about UTWS3.


----------



## potatohead

Ocelitgol said:


> i don't speak Chinese, so where do you see the microUSB part? I see it on the UTWS1 but unsure about UTWS3.



charging port on the case is not micro USB, it is Type-C, as shown in promo material from FiiO


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> i don't speak Chinese, so where do you see the microUSB part? I see it on the UTWS1 but unsure about UTWS3.



It is Type-C, 
We are in the process of updating the English material, you can see the English presentation of UTWS3 later.


----------



## Shakmal

FiiO Willson said:


> It is Type-C,
> We are in the process of updating the English material, you can see the English presentation of UTWS3 later.


Oo my bad..... Spoken too soon.. Really apologize


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 14, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> It is Type-C,
> We are in the process of updating the English material, you can see the English presentation of UTWS3 later.



Hi! Are you planning an ambient mode for the control app?


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hanesu said:


> Hi! Are you planning an ambient mode for the control app?



We originally had added ambient sound mode, but there were some problems during the debugging process.
Some users will help us test the ambient sound function, and later, if we can fix it, we can upgrade it through the software

Of course, if you are willing to add ambient sound after purchase, and help us test, you can private message me to get the software.


----------



## Subatomic

There are a few photos of the 2 pin version on weibo, doesn't look like it will support a recessed 0.78mm 2 pin socket. Can you confirm that it will or not?


----------



## Hanesu

FiiO Willson said:


> We originally had added ambient sound mode, but there were some problems during the debugging process.
> Some users will help us test the ambient sound function, and later, if we can fix it, we can upgrade it through the software
> 
> Of course, if you are willing to add ambient sound after purchase, and help us test, you can private message me to get the software.



You got a PM


----------



## FiiO

Subatomic said:


> There are a few photos of the 2 pin version on weibo, doesn't look like it will support a recessed 0.78mm 2 pin socket. Can you confirm that it will or not?


Dear friend, 

Some of the recessed 0.78mm 2pin headphone may not be quite compatible with the UTWS3. It may be loose when connecting.

You may have a try in the local store when it is available.

Best regards


----------



## Subatomic

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Some of the recessed 0.78mm 2pin headphone may not be quite compatible with the UTWS3. It may be loose when connecting.
> 
> ...


Thats a shame! Can you tell me what the dimensions / length of the pins are?

Otherwise might have to look at getting the MMCX version and use with the OE audio 2 pin to mmcx adapter.


----------



## lstplcwnr

Long time lurker. Coming out of the shadows to say I'm excited to try these. I was in the process of ordering a competitor wireless solution but I've always loved Fiio products and will try these out instead. Where would I be able to purchase in Canada?


----------



## FiiO (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## FiiO (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## FiiO (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## FiiO

lstplcwnr said:


> Long time lurker. Coming out of the shadows to say I'm excited to try these. I was in the process of ordering a competitor wireless solution but I've always loved Fiio products and will try these out instead. Where would I be able to purchase in Canada?


Dear friend,

The UTWS3 haven't been sent to oversea sellers yet. If everything goes well, we will arrange the shipment at about next week. And for more information of the arrival, you could contact the local seller for help: https://www.fiio.com/wheretobuy

Thanks for your interest. 

Best regards


----------



## meridius

Great just waiting for Amazon U.K. to get them


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Dec 17, 2020)

I think the control scheme is a bit weird, pause should be a single tap on either unit? Double tapping to pause seems a bit off?

1x press   = Pause
Double press left = Previous Track
Double press right = Next Track
Hold left = Decrease Volume
Hold Right = Increase Volume

That's my ideal setup at least.

Looks like you can customize controls tho? If that's the case then I got no complaints 

I hope you include both 0.-78 mm and MMCX earhook, that would prob be easier logistically as well.

I'm a tiny bit disappointed with the single use battery life, hopefully the new amp is worth the battery sacrifice. 

Also please can you start to get your new prodcuts to Amazon.de store? I can't find any of your recent producs there :/.


----------



## Amrit-R

so these could be combined with a FiiO FA9?

Very cool. And looks good as well.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

I also hate Qualcomm and their shady policies, most smartphones with a fairly new snapdragon chip supports TWS/TWS+, but since Qualcomm prob charges an extra fee to enable it most OEM's dont.

Is there a list with phones that supports TWS/TWS+? I know my Pixel 4a don't :/


----------



## FiiO Willson

C_Lindbergh said:


> I think the control scheme is a bit weird, pause should be a single tap on either unit? Double tapping to pause seems a bit off?
> 
> 1x press   = Pause
> Double press left = Previous Track
> ...



Yes,you are right,
1，There are *three key definition styles in the APP* for you to choose- as the photo shows below.

2，UTWS3 is available in two versions, 0.78 mm and MMCX, and as you know, it is difficult to have two of these interfaces on one machine

3，Also, I use UTWS3 a lot and the 5.5 hours of battery life for a single session is more than enough for me, after all I have to take them off during meals or meetings and put them in the charging case to recharge.
A Qualcomm 845+ phone with TWS+ support can last up to 7 hours, so that's even less of a problem!

4，The products need to be shipped to the Amazon warehouse before they start selling, expect to be available for purchase at the end of this month.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Amrit-R said:


> so these could be combined with a FiiO FA9?
> 
> Very cool. And looks good as well.



Yes,combined with FiiO FA9.


----------



## FiiO Willson

C_Lindbergh said:


> I also hate Qualcomm and their shady policies, most smartphones with a fairly new snapdragon chip supports TWS/TWS+, but since Qualcomm prob charges an extra fee to enable it most OEM's dont.
> 
> Is there a list with phones that supports TWS/TWS+? I know my Pixel 4a don't :/



Most platforms above Qualcomm 845 support TWS+.


----------



## corgifall

I have a review unit on the way. Looking forward to putting the UTWS3 through its paces. Hoping this means I can retire at least one of the two UTWS1s I have.


----------



## Ocelitgol

will ordering via Aliexpress faster than waiting for Amazon?


----------



## meridius

Going to pair these with westones w4r and I hope they do well as the cable.


----------



## lstplcwnr

Looks like my local retailer will be carrying these and their shipment is on the way. Trying to get dates atm. Just ordered a pair of WG T-One's to upgrade from my KZ ZS10 Pro's... Slowly working my way up.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Dec 18, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes,you are right,
> 1，There are *three key definition styles in the APP* for you to choose- as the photo shows below.
> 
> 2，UTWS3 is available in two versions, 0.78 mm and MMCX, and as you know, it is difficult to have two of these interfaces on one machine
> ...



1: Great! I love that you can customize the control scheme for your own needs.

2. Oh, I thought one of the promotional picture indicated that you could swap out earhooks like on the TRN BTS20 Pro

3. Yes 5,5h is more then enough for a single session, however battery degradation is something no one can escape, 5.5 hours doesn't leave a lot of room. I think we all have had devices that's lost 20%+ over time.


4. Great! I'll buy them as soon as I see them on Amazon 



FiiO Willson said:


> Most platforms above Qualcomm 845 support TWS+.



That's not my experience sadly :/ I've had Samsungs and Google Pixel recently, none supported it and Samsung is one of the biggest players 

You're correct that basically all newer Qualcomm SoC supports TWS+, but the OEM has to enable it as well, prob with a licence fee. Just like how many OEMs have chosen not to enable APTX Adaptive on their phones despite the SoC supporting it.

But I don't blame you, It's Qualcomm.

However this problem will be solved when we get Bluetooth LE audio


----------



## johnratilla

where to buy?


----------



## lstplcwnr

johnratilla said:


> where to buy?


Looks like several are available for order on Aliexpress now... There is also a page now on Fiio's official website here if you want more information, but I think everything on there has already been posted in this thread already: https://www.fiio.com/utws3

Waiting to hear back from my local retailer so I can just pick up in store and throw my iem's on. Hopefully their shipment arrives early this week.


----------



## RH64

These look great and I'm going to try them.  Does anyone have an idea what a utws5 will look like?


----------



## meridius

RH64 said:


> These look great and I'm going to try them.  Does anyone have an idea what a utws5 will look like?



What are the utws5 ? These are the utws3 and Are brand new.


----------



## ClieOS

Don't get ahead of our selves. If there is an UTWS5, it is probably months if not year away.


----------



## Subatomic

Sweet. Put an order through on Aliexpress and bought the OE 2 pin to MMCX adapter to adapt to my AAW CIEMs. Keen. Should turn up in early Jan which is fine by me because of Christmas.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> Don't get ahead of our selves. If there is an UTWS5, it is probably months if not year away.


Hi，
You always knew us too well


----------



## corgifall

The UTWS3 in theory should be here before Christmas so I'll have some first impressions vs the now old UTWS1.


----------



## Ra97oR

Placed an order with Hifigo, hopefully a good Christmas/New Year present. Planning to pair it with my UERR, please be good!


----------



## xSDMx

I wonder if it will be possible to retrofit Qi wireless charging. Does anyone have any good recommendations on type-C Qi receivers that might fit? This is the only feature missing for me! I prefer the design and app functionality of this over the alternative that includes a Qi wireless charging case.


----------



## lightlight

Hi Fiio Willson, may I know who is the official partner of Fiio in Singapore? I have contacted the usual shops here such as Jaben and stereo.. But so far they don't have any ideas about this product... I can order from aliexpress, but it will be nice to have some local warranty support..


----------



## Subatomic (Dec 21, 2020)

xSDMx said:


> I wonder if it will be possible to retrofit Qi wireless charging. Does anyone have any good recommendations on type-C Qi receivers that might fit? This is the only feature missing for me! I prefer the design and app functionality of this over the alternative that includes a Qi wireless charging case.



You can get stick on qi receiving pads that have a USB C pigtail: https://www.amazon.com.au/Wireless-Charging-Receiver-Nillkin-Charger/dp/B01M11UT3V

Likely much easier than trying to take the case apart and mod something internally.

Stick the pad on the bottom of the case and plug it into the charging port and away you go. Orientation may be a bit funny since most of those pads are designed for tall/skinny phones, where as the case is flat/wide, but maybe can fold the pigtail to change the orientation.


----------



## Subatomic

Found this first look from hifigo.


----------



## FiiO Willson

lightlight said:


> Hi Fiio Willson, may I know who is the official partner of Fiio in Singapore? I have contacted the usual shops here such as Jaben and stereo.. But so far they don't have any ideas about this product... I can order from aliexpress, but it will be nice to have some local warranty support..



*Our agent in Singapore is this,*

*Eng Siang International Pte Ltd (Exclusive Distributor)*






Business Hours： 
Address：Blk 7, Kaki Bukit Rd 1, #01-03, Eunos Technolink Building, Singapore 415937
Telephone：(65) 6283 0103
Fax：(65) 6382 3022
Email：karwei@engsiang.com / sales@engsiang.com
Web Site：http://www.engsiang.com/

* You can find out where you can buy our products through our official website:*
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/75397.html


----------



## FiiO

lightlight said:


> Hi Fiio Willson, may I know who is the official partner of Fiio in Singapore? I have contacted the usual shops here such as Jaben and stereo.. But so far they don't have any ideas about this product... I can order from aliexpress, but it will be nice to have some local warranty support..


Dear friend,

The UTWS3 will be available in Singapore early next month. You could get one from the local seller at that time. 

Best regards


----------



## Mitch_maio

For me being a happy utws1 owner it is sad to see that utws3 is made for flat 2pin sockets while all my current iems have recessed 2pin sockets and i prefer recessed pins for secure fit and aesthetic reasons. In my opinion OEaudio adapter usage might be tricky because of additional 1cm length so we can expect difficulties when closing the case, fit issues etc. 
@FiiO , @FiiO Willson , what solution do you have for recessed 2pin iem users? =)


----------



## FiiO

The UTWS3 MMCX version is available in our Aliexpress store now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001926788683.html

If there are no local sellers in your country, you could get one there instead.


----------



## FiiO

Invitation to FiiO User Communication Activity on Facebook

-- To win the FiiO Flagship Dynamic In-ear Monitors FD5 and True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier UTWS3

Distinguished FiiO users,
We have successfully held a communication activity on Facebook in March. Lately we have been planning another online communication activity. This time, we will once again invite members of FiiO Product Council and project managers. Any questions concerning our previous products or the upcoming FD5 and UTWS3 will be welcomed. In addition, we have prepared a brand new FD5 and UTWS3 as prizes. FiiO users participating in this event will have a chance to get them! Thank you for your support to us.

Time: 9 p.m.-11 p.m., 29 Dec. 2020 (Beijing time)

Site: FiiO-philes club
(https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615065175446865/)

How to Attend: Search for "FiiO-philes club" on Fackbook to join the discussion.

Activity Details:
1. Each ID is only allowed to participate in the draw once.
2. Questions are limited to FiiO products.
3. Questions are limited to specified posts of the FiiO group, such as the post of FiiO headphone amplifiers, players or Bluetooth products. 
4. Participants who send an advertisement or post any contents unrelated to FiiO products will be removed from the group with invalid qualification to take in the draw.
5. On the second day after the communication activity, FiiO staff will collect and draw a lottery on Random, announcing the winners. The first winner will get the FD5, and the second will get the UTWS3.
6. For the question posted between 9 p.m. and 12 p.m. on Dec.29th (Beijing time), its ID will be qualified to participate in the draw. Others out of this time period will not be acknowledged.
7. Winners please contact administrators of FiiO Facebook group, sending your shipping details to us within 1 week. Otherwise, you will lose the winner qualification. 
8. FiiO reserves the final interpretation right about this activity.

On 9 p.m. and 11 p.m. on Dec.29th, we will wait for you on Facebook.


----------



## Tiabaldo

Is there any release date for Germany? The official shop doesn't even know about this product.


----------



## Hanesu

Tiabaldo said:


> Is there any release date for Germany? The official shop doesn't even know about this product.



Dito! I also sent a mail to Fiio Germany and they did not know anything about a release date....


----------



## corgifall (Dec 22, 2020)

Just got the UTWS3 in. The case is an absolute honker in size. Still fits in my jean pocket but its a big case. My most sensitive iems are picking up barely any noise. This is a fantastic improvement over the UTWS1! Good job to FiiO!


----------



## Ocelitgol (Dec 22, 2020)

corgifall said:


> Just got the UTWS3 in. The case is an absolute honker in size. Still fits in my jean pocket but its a big case. My most sensitive iems are picking up barely any noise. This is a fantastic improvement over the UTWS1! Good job to FiiO!


damn..i ordered on the release date and you already got them? Awesome!
care to post some initial impression?
also, where did you get it?


----------



## corgifall (Dec 22, 2020)

This was a review unit and I forgot if it shipped before or after release day. I only have like an hour of usage at the moment but they are stock tuned a little bass heavy. It's not muddy and doesn't seem to be bleeding into mids but it can be EQ'd via the control app FiiO offers. It feels like maybe a 2db boost down low but I haven't had a chance to play around with the EQ to see where the boost starts and ends. Trying to get a feeling for the stock tuning of the internal amp. I have no complaints yet with the mids and the highs seem a little laid back on the few iems I tried. Overall I like this over the UTWS1 as I'm currently A/B testing the two. The ear hook isn't super stiff like the UTWS1 and has a memory wire or something built in so it forms better to the ear. I really like the comfort of the new set.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Mitch_maio said:


> For me being a happy utws1 owner it is sad to see that utws3 is made for flat 2pin sockets while all my current iems have recessed 2pin sockets and i prefer recessed pins for secure fit and aesthetic reasons. In my opinion OEaudio adapter usage might be tricky because of additional 1cm length so we can expect difficulties when closing the case, fit issues etc.
> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson , what solution do you have for recessed 2pin iem users? =)



I don't quite understand, do you mean you are worried about the two 0.78mm pins being damaged?

I actually don't change my headphones often enough to bother with this


----------



## corgifall (Dec 22, 2020)

Mitch_maio said:


> For me being a happy utws1 owner it is sad to see that utws3 is made for flat 2pin sockets while all my current iems have recessed 2pin sockets and i prefer recessed pins for secure fit and aesthetic reasons. In my opinion OEaudio adapter usage might be tricky because of additional 1cm length so we can expect difficulties when closing the case, fit issues etc.
> @FiiO , @FiiO Willson , what solution do you have for recessed 2pin iem users? =)


If it helps, I use the OE mmcx to 2 pin adapter and they fit the case just fine. I'll attach a pic of them inside the case. I used a non recessed 2 pin iem to show a "worst case" fit situation.


----------



## meridius

Which adaptor make. ?  My headset are the two pin but thinking of the future as I might get the none two pin version and then get an adaptor so that would be the best of both worlds. I think fiio should of done this to make one set comparable With both versions instead of making two versions.

Still no sign of these in the U.K. to


----------



## assassin10000

C_Lindbergh said:


> I think the control scheme is a bit weird, pause should be a single tap on either unit? Double tapping to pause seems a bit off?
> 
> 1x press   = Pause
> Double press left = Previous Track
> ...



Ditto, if we can assign 4 controls that'd be even better. 1,2,3 tap and a hold (1.5-2seconds?). A power on/off at 5 seconds would be cool too.



C_Lindbergh said:


> I also hate Qualcomm and their shady policies, most smartphones with a fairly new snapdragon chip supports TWS/TWS+, but since Qualcomm prob charges an extra fee to enable it most OEM's dont.
> 
> Is there a list with phones that supports TWS/TWS+? I know my Pixel 4a don't :/



Ditto. My Pixel 3 XL has the 845 chip which supports TWS+ but Google hasn't implemented it in the firmware. I only heard crickets when I asked about it on their support site.



xSDMx said:


> I wonder if it will be possible to retrofit Qi wireless charging. Does anyone have any good recommendations on type-C Qi receivers that might fit? This is the only feature missing for me! I prefer the design and app functionality of this over the alternative that includes a Qi wireless charging case.



Agreed. Really only seems to be missing QI charging.



corgifall said:


> Just got the UTWS3 in. The case is an absolute honker in size. Still fits in my jean pocket but its a big case. My most sensitive iems are picking up barely any noise. This is a fantastic improvement over the UTWS1! Good job to FiiO!



Great news. I'd like something that works well with sensitive all BA IEMs.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

corgifall said:


> I used a non recessed 2 pin iem to show a "worst case" fit situation.


Apart from the case, would the UTWS3 itself work with recessed 2-pin sockets? The UTWS1 gave me a hard time with my IMR iems, the earpieces even cane out sometimes, the angle of the male/female connectors was extreme and made the whole thing super uncomfortable. If the mini-cable here is softer that could alleviate things.


----------



## corgifall

The mmcx version I have has a soft ear loop and it easily adjustable. It isn't stiff like the UTWS1 and can actually be adjusted and holds in place decently well. I believe the 2 pin version of the UTWS3 is a normal 2 pin unlike the recessed 2 pin that the UTWS1 was.


----------



## BaTou069

No LDAC connectivity? 😢


----------



## lstplcwnr

Whoa suddenly I'm not able to find any UTWS3 on Aliexpress anymore? All sold out or am I going crazy? I just tried to order from HiFiGo and they said they would ship with DHL  but they are sending with "Yun Express" instead? What is that about?


----------



## harpo1

BaTou069 said:


> No LDAC connectivity? 😢


No that will be in their next version they release in a month or two.


----------



## xSDMx

harpo1 said:


> No that will be in their next version they release in a month or two.



?


----------



## meridius

corgifall said:


> The mmcx version I have has a soft ear loop and it easily adjustable. It isn't stiff like the UTWS1 and can actually be adjusted and holds in place decently well. I believe the 2 pin version of the UTWS3 is a normal 2 pin unlike the recessed 2 pin that the UTWS1 was.



what adapter did u buy 

thanks


----------



## Hanesu

Is this thing actually smaller than UTWS1? At the beginning I thought so, but after seeing some pictures of people wearing it on the Fiio page it looks bulkier than I expected. But those pictures were all taken from stange angles, so it’s hard to guess its size properly. Corgifall, could you maybe take a picture of somebody wearing it from the side?


----------



## FiiO Willson

lstplcwnr said:


> Whoa suddenly I'm not able to find any UTWS3 on Aliexpress anymore? All sold out or am I going crazy? I just tried to order from HiFiGo and they said they would ship with DHL  but they are sending with "Yun Express" instead? What is that about?



This is also our official shop:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## corgifall (Dec 23, 2020)

Hanesu said:


> Is this thing actually smaller than UTWS1? At the beginning I thought so, but after seeing some pictures of people wearing it on the Fiio page it looks bulkier than I expected. But those pictures were all taken from stange angles, so it’s hard to guess its size properly. Corgifall, could you maybe take a picture of somebody wearing it from the side?


I can’t get any pictures at the moment of it attached to someone’s head but I’ll provide pics of it next to the utws1 for reference. It’s a little bigger but feels much better build quality wise. Also cause of the easily adjustable ear hook it’s extremely comfortable. At the end of the day it will still look like you have a hearing aid or something latched to your head hahaha


----------



## johnratilla (Dec 23, 2020)

corgifall said:


> If it helps, I use the OE mmcx to 2 pin adapter and they fit the case just fine. I'll attach a pic of them inside the case. I used a non recessed 2 pin iem to show a "worst case" fit situation.


do you have another photo of this? I wonder how it looks when wearing with the mmcx to 2 pin adapter,


----------



## corgifall

johnratilla said:


> do you have another photo of this? I wonder how it looks when wearing with the mmcx to 2 pin adapter,


I don’t plan to take any more pics of myself wearing it(camera shy haha) but I’ll include one with the adapter so you can see how far it extends.


----------



## meridius

Hanesu said:


> Is this thing actually smaller than UTWS1? At the beginning I thought so, but after seeing some pictures of people wearing it on the Fiio page it looks bulkier than I expected. But those pictures were all taken from stange angles, so it’s hard to guess its size properly. Corgifall, could you maybe take a picture of somebody wearing it from the side?


is the two pin version not out ?


----------



## FiiO

meridius said:


> is the two pin version not out ?


The two pin version will be available early next month.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

With the participation of the high-performance headphone amplifier chip, the UTWS3 has made great progress in terms of sound quality. Its independent amplifier architecture greatly increases output power to better drive multi-driver headphones. It also has an analog volume adjustment system, for improved dynamic range and signal-to-noise ratio for even better audio performance.


----------



## Hanesu

corgifall said:


> I can’t get any pictures at the moment of it attached to someone’s head but I’ll provide pics of it next to the utws1 for reference. It’s a little bigger but feels much better build quality wise. Also cause of the easily adjustable ear hook it’s extremely comfortable. At the end of the day it will still look like you have a hearing aid or something latched to your head hahaha


Thanks a lot for these really helpful pictures!


----------



## xSDMx

FiiO said:


> With the participation of the high-performance headphone amplifier chip, the UTWS3 has made great progress in terms of sound quality. Its independent amplifier architecture greatly increases output power to better drive multi-driver headphones. It also has an analog volume adjustment system, for improved dynamic range and signal-to-noise ratio for even better audio performance.



@FiiO Three days until it releases in the US? Is available on Amazon? Or?


----------



## corgifall

The LUNA actually sounds pretty decent with the UTWS3. I wasn't expecting much but I was happily surprised haha


----------



## xSDMx

For anyone that already has the UTWS3...  would you please provide case dimensions? Additionally, does it look like there are screws or some way to open the bottom and get to the case battery? I'm thinking about options to gracefully retrofit Qi wireless charging. If there's a way in, I might fit a Qi receiver to the inside bottom of the case and solder it into the charging circuit.


----------



## corgifall

xSDMx said:


> For anyone that already has the UTWS3...  would you please provide case dimensions? Additionally, does it look like there are screws or some way to open the bottom and get to the case battery? I'm thinking about options to gracefully retrofit Qi wireless charging. If there's a way in, I might fit a Qi receiver to the inside bottom of the case and solder it into the charging circuit.


Rough estimate is 3.5 x 2.8 x 1.3 inches. I see no screws anywhere. This will definitely be a "pry apart" kind of adventure for you.


----------



## meridius

FiiO said:


> The two pin version will be available early next month.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks.  I might have to go for the none two pin type as your versions look like they don’t have a square shape fitting and get a adaptor that does


----------



## Groumpf

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Apart from the case, would the UTWS3 itself work with recessed 2-pin sockets?


Same question here, I'm wondering if the .78 mm version will fit the Moondrop Starfield's recessed connectors.
Or maybe I should get the MMCX version with an OE MMCX to 2Pin adapter?


----------



## Mitch_maio

@FiiO , could you please share with us real photos of 2pin version and pins length so we can do the calculations for our iem's recessed sockets =)


----------



## FiiO

Mitch_maio said:


> @FiiO , could you please share with us real photos of 2pin version and pins length so we can do the calculations for our iem's recessed sockets =)


Dear friend,

You could check whether this help you to confirm:




The length of the pin: 
3.6±0.15mm

Best regards


----------



## monsieurfromag3

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could check whether this help you to confirm:
> 
> ...


Thanks @FiiO 
I don’t think these will do for recessed sockets.
I can only hope you will leverage the engineering expertise that led to the LC-RE’s swappable plug and design true wireless receivers with swappable sockets. In fact, the reason why I won’t get the LC-RE itself is because of its doubtful fit with recessed sockets.


----------



## meridius (Dec 25, 2020)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Thanks @FiiO
> I don’t think these will do for recessed sockets.
> I can only hope you will leverage the engineering expertise that led to the LC-RE’s swappable plug and design true wireless receivers with swappable sockets. In fact, the reason why I won’t get the LC-RE itself is because of its doubtful fit with recessed sockets.



Oh dear I don’t think these are very good without the recessed sockets types, As the stress will Be placed all on the pins and not good at all. The reason for the square socket with pins is so the plastic square fits inside the socket of the iem and takes all the stress away from the pins and also acts as a tight fit seal.   Because these don’t have that like Version 2 it might cause some problems. 

Also the pins might not be long enough because there not a square plug in type to make connection with the iem 

I think I will go for the OE MMCX to 2Pin adapter as these do support the inside plastic square support for the iem. 

I am surprised at this design of your 2 pin version to be honest.


----------



## tusing

@FiiO Willson @FiiO 

Your promotional image says "4-5times fully charge each ear unit" - what does this mean? Did you mean 4-5 hours?

How fast do the ear units charge? (Like how much time can I get out of a 5 minute charge? What about a 1 hour charge? etc)


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 25, 2020)

tusing said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO
> 
> Your promotional image says "4-5times fully charge each ear unit" - what does this mean? Did you mean 4-5 hours?
> 
> How fast do the ear units charge? (Like how much time can I get out of a 5 minute charge? What about a 1 hour charge? etc)



I think this is supposed to mean that after the ear pieces are empty, you can  charge them by putting them back into the case 4 or 5 times (the case battery holds power for 4-5 charges)!


----------



## Groumpf

I guess it


tusing said:


> Your promotional image says "4-5times fully charge each ear unit" - what does this mean? Did you mean 4-5 hours?


I guess it means the case is able to fully charge the ear units 4 to 5 times, before needing a recharge.


----------



## Groumpf

corgifall said:


> I don’t plan to take any more pics of myself wearing it(camera shy haha) but I’ll include one with the adapter so you can see how far it extends.


How's the comfort, with the added length? It seems like it doesn't rest "properly" on your ear.


----------



## corgifall

Groumpf said:


> How's the comfort, with the added length? It seems like it doesn't rest "properly" on your ear.


I went on a jog this morning and it’s fine. A little wobble but it feels about the same weight wise as the UTWS1. I prefer it over the original by a lot.


----------



## tusing

Does anyone know how fast the earpieces charge?


----------



## assassin10000

tusing said:


> Does anyone know how fast the earpieces charge?



Says about 1.5hrs on Fiio's marketing material. 

I'd guess close to 1hr 20mins min if similar battery capacity as the utws1.


----------



## Groumpf

corgifall said:


> I went on a jog this morning and it’s fine. A little wobble but it feels about the same weight wise as the UTWS1. I prefer it over the original by a lot.


Thanks!
I think I'll go for the MMCX version with an adapter for my Starfields, it will probably fit better with the recessed 2 pins.


----------



## corgifall

I will attempt to run a battery test tomorrow. Charging test too.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Hanesu said:


> I think this is supposed to mean that after the ear pieces are empty, you can  charge them by putting them back into the case 4 or 5 times (the case battery holds power for 4-5 charges)!


Yes, you are right!


----------



## FiiO Willson

corgifall said:


> I will attempt to run a battery test tomorrow. Charging test too.


I am looking forward to the results of your test


----------



## xSDMx

Any update on US release for end of month? Very excited. 😁


----------



## corgifall

I ended up running the battery test yesterday and I ran the volume one step below what I like on my iPhone 12(to adjust for louder tracks) and let it run straight playing music. The right ear piece died at around 6 hours and the left died about 15 min after. I think FiiO claims 7 hours use and I’m surprised it actually lasted a little over 6 hours with pure music playback at a volume I would like. I will have to check to see what battery life is like at certain amounts of time inside the charging case. I’ll probably run a 30 min check, hour check and finally a “see how long it takes to fully charge overall” check.


----------



## xSDMx

How are the microphones for voice calls?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

xSDMx said:


> How are the microphones for voice calls?


I am interested in this answer as well.   I have the BTR5 and it is not that great for voice calls.   

As an aside, I have lost several calls because I forgot to turn off the BTR5 after a listening session and when I get an incoming call, it takes the call and I can't find it to answer.  I have to turn off the BTR5 whenever I am finished listening or risk losing calls.


----------



## KetchupNinja

xSDMx said:


> Any update on US release for end of month? Very excited. 😁



I just placed an order on HifiGo.  Here's the link if anyone is interested.

https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-utws3-over-hook-true-wireless-bluetooth-receiver


----------



## nieveulv

Wondering how it would fare pairing with end game iems like the ier-z1r, u12t or the empire ear legend x for a top of the line TWS system. Very interesting to know

Anyone can recommend an easy to drive top of the line iem that "may" be a good match? The z1r/m9 sounds good even via the apple usbc dongle, so i supposed it would sound good as a TWS?

After testing the ananda BT, i now know the charm of a fully bluetooth wireless system, even at home.


----------



## Ocelitgol

nieveulv said:


> Wondering how it would fare pairing with end game iems like the ier-z1r, u12t or the empire ear legend x for a top of the line TWS system. Very interesting to know
> 
> Anyone can recommend an easy to drive top of the line iem that "may" be a good match? The z1r/m9 sounds good even via the apple usbc dongle, so i supposed it would sound good as a TWS?
> 
> After testing the ananda BT, i now know the charm of a fully bluetooth wireless system, even at home.


mine should arrive this Wed, I'll test it with Sony IER-Z1R and post some impression


----------



## nieveulv

Ocelitgol said:


> mine should arrive this Wed, I'll test it with Sony IER-Z1R and post some impression



 That will be a great help! Thanks. Not expecting a hugo2/z1r level sound...but hopefully reach 80 to 90% of that quality and it will be so perfect for an end game travel TWS system


----------



## Ocelitgol

nieveulv said:


> That will be a great help! Thanks. Not expecting a hugo2/z1r level sound...but hopefully reach 80 to 90% of that quality and it will be so perfect for an end game travel TWS system


Honestly, to my ears, higher DAP/DAC doesn't exceed much compare to USB dongle, but that's another debate entirely. 

However, I do expect these to reach at least 70%-90% compare to wired given the TWS form factor (if everything goes right, the specs are indeed impressive and should not cause any problem, especially that output impedance). 

Like you said, if it does reach ~80% or more, it's well worth it in my book


----------



## FiiO Willson

corgifall said:


> I ended up running the battery test yesterday and I ran the volume one step below what I like on my iPhone 12(to adjust for louder tracks) and let it run straight playing music. The right ear piece died at around 6 hours and the left died about 15 min after. I think FiiO claims 7 hours use and I’m surprised it actually lasted a little over 6 hours with pure music playback at a volume I would like. I will have to check to see what battery life is like at certain amounts of time inside the charging case. I’ll probably run a 30 min check, hour check and finally a “see how long it takes to fully charge overall” check.



For UTWS3，The 7 hours of usage time is in TWS+ mode, which is more power efficient, and I don't think the iPhone 12 supports TWS+ mode.
The other modes we claim are 5.5 hours of usage time.
The fact that you tested 6 hours means that the figures we have marked are still conservative


----------



## FiiO Willson

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I am interested in this answer as well.   I have the BTR5 and it is not that great for voice calls.
> 
> As an aside, I have lost several calls because I forgot to turn off the BTR5 after a listening session and when I get an incoming call, it takes the call and I can't find it to answer.  I have to turn off the BTR5 whenever I am finished listening or risk losing calls.



I have used the call of UTWS3 myself and I think it's fine
If you don't think it's can meet your codition, you can give me feedback so we can improve it in subsequent products.


----------



## corgifall (Dec 27, 2020)

FiiO Willson said:


> For UTWS3，The 7 hours of usage time is in TWS+ mode, which is more power efficient, and I don't think the iPhone 12 supports TWS+ mode.
> The other modes we claim are 5.5 hours of usage time.
> The fact that you tested 6 hours means that the figures we have marked are still conservative


I wonder if the combo of using SoundCloud for the music test(mp3) and the iphones AAC Bluetooth codec helped with the battery test I did.

*Note* looking at how TWS+ is explained, the iPhone should be able to use it. My iPhone can connect to either ear piece just fine and doesn’t freak out if one is turned off.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

KetchupNinja said:


> I just placed an order on HifiGo.  Here's the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-utws3-over-hook-true-wireless-bluetooth-receiver


I would have ordered one today, but they wanted to charge me $28 for shipping.  So, I'll wait until a local distributor gets the product.


----------



## FiiO

corgifall said:


> I wonder if the combo of using SoundCloud for the music test(mp3) and the iphones AAC Bluetooth codec helped with the battery test I did.
> 
> *Note* looking at how TWS+ is explained, the iPhone should be able to use it. My iPhone can connect to either ear piece just fine and doesn’t freak out if one is turned off.







The iPhone does not support TWS+. 



FiiO Willson said:


> 3，Also, I use UTWS3 a lot and the 5.5 hours of battery life for a single session is more than enough for me, after all I have to take them off during meals or meetings and put them in the charging case to recharge.
> A Qualcomm 845+ phone with TWS+ support can last up to 7 hours, so that's even less of a problem!



Best regards


----------



## ClieOS

corgifall said:


> *Note* looking at how TWS+ is explained, the iPhone should be able to use it. My iPhone can connect to either ear piece just fine and doesn’t freak out if one is turned off.



TWS+ is an Qualcomm exclusive feature that is only supported on higher end Qualcomm SoC / processor. Given iPhone uses Apple own processor, it will not support TWS+


----------



## FiiO

*Invitation to FiiO User Communication Activity on Facebook *

Distinguished FiiO users,

We have successfully held a communication activity on Facebook in March. Lately we have been planning another online communication activity. This time, we will once again invite members of FiiO Product Council and project managers. Any questions concerning our previous products or the upcoming FD5 and UTWS3 will be welcomed. In addition, we have prepared a brand new FD5 and UTWS3 as prizes. FiiO users participating in this event will have a chance to get them! Thank you for your support to us.
Time: 9 p.m.-11 p.m., 29 Dec. 2020 (Beijing time)

Site:
*FiiO-philes club>>>*
*https://www.facebook.com/groups/1615065175446865/*


How to Attend: Search for "FiiO-philes club" on Facebook to join the discussion.
Activity Details:
1. Each ID is only allowed to participate in the draw once.
2. Questions are limited to FiiO products.
3. Questions are limited to specified posts of the FiiO group, such as the post of FiiO headphone amplifiers, players or Bluetooth products.
4. Participants who send an advertisement or post any contents unrelated to FiiO products will be removed from the group with invalid qualification to take in the draw.
5. On the second day after the communication activity, FiiO staff will collect and draw a lottery on Random, announcing the winners. The first winner will get the FD5, and the second will get the UTWS3.
6. For the question posted between 9 p.m. and 12 p.m. on Dec.29th (Beijing time), its ID will be qualified to participate in the draw. Others out of this time period will not be acknowledged.
7. Winners please contact administrators of FiiO Facebook group, sending your shipping details to us within 1 week. Otherwise, you will lose the winner qualification.
8. FiiO reserves the final interpretation right about this activity.

*On 9 p.m. and 11 p.m. on Dec.29th (Beijing time), we will wait for you on Facebook.



 *


----------



## corgifall

Interesting. I'm back at work tomorrow so Ill definitely get a chance to double check battery life.


----------



## weissglut

I‘ve already ordered one. But a question: does it have a parametric equalizer or just a graphic equalizer?


----------



## RamblerBoy

Hi Fiio, I had contacted origin marketing in India as per your website but they replied they aren't sure when this product would reach India? Please can you update us when the product would be available in India?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

weissglut said:


> I‘ve already ordered one. But a question: does it have a parametric equalizer or just a graphic equalizer?


It would be something for a $79 product to have parametric EQ.


----------



## Ocelitgol (Dec 28, 2020)

2 days earlier delivery from HiFiGo (I did pay for the express shipping though). Took around 5 days from China to New York City.

*First impression:*
1) Damn great build and feel. Solid. Even though a bit big but nothing too much for my taste (I put it aside the stock Sony IER-Z1R case, a Fiio BTR3, and a MX Masters 3 mouse if you need the size comparison)
2) The connectors are small enough to fit smoothly into Sony IER-Z1R deep sockets. For Z1R owners out there, these feel great to me. The straight connectors are smaller than the stock cable so less pain (if you had that problem).
3) The buttons are easy to press. A tactile but light touch.
4) The case has a smooth matt finish. Love it!
5) Connection are easy. Literally took less than 1 min.
6) The amplifier seems to work wonders here. Max volume on phone and only 6/26 tick on the UTWS3 to get loud enough for Sony IER-Z1R (not easy to drive generally). 

*Note:* I won't be including sound impression since it's only been a few minutes. But at first glance, everything sounds fine. Maybe a tad narrower soundstage. Will post more impression later.
Also, depends on your units, DON'T forget to take out the plastic covers on the charging case (in the picture). Initially I didn't see it and was wondering why the case button does nothing.


----------



## corgifall

Ocelitgol said:


> 2 days earlier delivery from HiFiGo (I did pay for the express shipping though). Took around 5 days from China to New York City.
> 
> *First impression:*
> 1) Damn great build and feel. Solid. Even though a bit big but nothing too much for my taste (I put it aside the stock Sony IER-Z1R case, a Fiio BTR3, and a MX Masters 3 mouse if you need the size comparison)
> ...


That case is a big one for sure. I'm using my old UTWS1 case to transport the UTWS3 so I can leave the charging case in my bag.


----------



## Ocelitgol

corgifall said:


> That case is a big one for sure. I'm using my old UTWS1 case to transport the UTWS3 so I can leave the charging case in my bag.


Yeah, but considering how many features and specs Fiio put into this product, I'm gonna give it a pass 
Honestly, now I'm just looking for a outer case for the charging case so that I can clip/hang it on my belt.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Yeah only downside seems to be the enormous size of the case, for me that's pretty important size portability is one of the top features of TWS earbuds. 

Now i'm not sure if I'll go with UTWS3+ IEM or an ordinarty TWS with a much smaller case, it's a question about Price and SQ vs portability.


----------



## Ocelitgol

C_Lindbergh said:


> Yeah only downside seems to be the enormous size of the case, for me that's pretty important size portability is one of the top features of TWS earbuds.
> 
> Now i'm not sure if I'll go with UTWS3+ IEM or an ordinarty TWS with a much smaller case, it's a question about Price and SQ vs portability.


Personally,  if you have fairly moderate priced IEM, I'd suggest using the normal TWS ones for active activity and use wired with your favorite IEM. This way you get best of both worlds, this is also what I did before UTWS3 launches. Samsung Buds+ for exercise and Fiio BTR3 for my Sony IER-Z1R as daily combo.

If, however, you have expensive iem and want the convenience and the minimalistic route (one IEM rules all) then I think the size tradeoff is worth it, until Fiio comes out with smaller revision of course. Not to mention the solid build, big cutout (depends on your iem), long batter, etc.

For me, I will test the Fiio UTWS3 + Sony IER-Z1R combo for exercise today (I can hear Z1R owners screaming at me for doing this already...)

Like I said before, I'm looking for some way to clip this onto my belt so the size won't be too much issue. I might just tape some clip to the back of the case.


----------



## Ocelitgol (Dec 28, 2020)

@FiiO Willson the prev track button of Button Function 2 only be able to restart the song. IDK if it's because the required pressing time is too long or faulty software. Is this normal?

I tried Prev Track with Button Function 1 and it works perfectly.

BTW, adding option to modify all the buttons would be awesome (not just a set of button functions).


----------



## dannytang

Is the case big enough to fit a CIEM?


----------



## Ocelitgol

dannytang said:


> Is the case big enough to fit a CIEM?


it's big enough to fit Sony IER-Z1R with room to spare


----------



## corgifall

Well I decided to run one side all day to see how long a single utws3 would last and I have 10% remaining at exactly 7 hours of playback. I’m just now switching to the left unit as I got the low battery message. I guess I don’t quite know what to make of the battery claims haha this is fantastic if only using on side at a time. I’ll need to do more intense battery testing haha


----------



## tusing

Has the 2-pin version of these been released anywhere?


----------



## FiiO Willson

RamblerBoy said:


> Hi Fiio, I had contacted origin marketing in India as per your website but they replied they aren't sure when this product would reach India? Please can you update us when the product would be available in India?


Hello,
We expect UTWS3 to be in India and on sell by the mid of January.


----------



## FiiO Willson

tusing said:


> Has the 2-pin version of these been released anywhere?



Hi,
The 0.78mm version is expected to go on sale in Mainland China first around 4th January and outside of Mainland China around 15th January.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> Yeah, but considering how many features and specs Fiio put into this product, I'm gonna give it a pass
> Honestly, now I'm just looking for a outer case for the charging case so that I can clip/hang it on my belt.



This box is a bit big, I think it would be better to put it in your backpack


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## Mitch_maio

@ClieOS , what's that mmcx to 2pin adapter you are using, is it OEaudio one?


----------



## Hanesu

ClieOS said:


>




Cool! What are your first thoughts on comparing the two?


----------



## ClieOS

Mitch_maio said:


> @ClieOS , what's that mmcx to 2pin adapter you are using, is it OEaudio one?



Not by OE but by a Chinese DIYer.



Hanesu said:


> Cool! What are your first thoughts on comparing the two?



I don't hold a particularly high opinion on CF-01 because it's 20 ohm high output impedance that mess with how many of my IEM's sound. So far my initial impression on UTWS3 is positive, but too early to draw any conclusion.


----------



## johnratilla

@FiiO Willson what is the output impedance of utws3?


----------



## meridius

Would these make my westone W4r sound better than the iPhone amp using a wire?.

also when are these in the uk from amazon ?

I am going to get the adaptor from here 
www.oeaudio.net/product-page/mmcx-to-ciem-adapter

thanks


----------



## Ocelitgol

johnratilla said:


> @FiiO Willson what is the output impedance of utws3?


specs says 0.7


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO Willson any update on Amazon US availability?


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 30, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> I don't hold a particularly high opinion on CF-01 because it's 20 ohm high output impedance that mess with how many of my IEM's sound. So far my initial impression on UTWS3 is positive, but too early to draw any conclusion.



Actually I did not know about the 20ohms of the CF01. I just heard it once and realized the sub bass was slightly rolled off. Maybe this is why?
Not the same with UTWS3? Can you compare to something like the BTR5?


----------



## Ocelitgol

Hanesu said:


> Actually I did not know about the 20ohms of the CF01. I just heard it once and realized the sub bass was slightly rolled off. Maybe this is why?
> Not the same with CF-01? Can you compare to something like the BTR5?


yeah, the roll off was significant (not slight) on my IER-Z1R. Since I only have that one as the only IEM, I ended up selling it [CF01] due to that reason.

I'm also waiting for ClieOS to confirm the specs since he's the only one I know that actually does this for these adapters


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> Actually I did not know about the 20ohms of the CF01. I just heard it once and realized the sub bass was slightly rolled off. Maybe this is why?
> Not the same with CF-01? Can you compare to something like the BTR5?



Definitely the same CF-01 as everyone else - I have confirmed my finding with another person and his CF-01 also has a 20 ohm output impedance as well. In fact, iBasso reps in the forum tried to dispute my finding in my thread when I first published the measurement by saying he would provide proof that it was 'just 1 ohm' but failed to do so (*he decided not to ollow up on his promise of proof).

No TWS adapter is going to beat ToTL Hi-res BT adapter (*LDAC or aptX HD supported) such as BTR5 (including BTR3K and Qudelix 5K, etc) as far as pure SQ is concerned. TWS adapter is more of a compromise between convenience and functionality, limited by both hardware as software. While TWS adapter has seen some major improvement in a year or so since we first saw its appearance in the market, I think we might need another year or so of major R&D catching up before it will be any real challenge to normal BT adapter. I'll however say that UTWS3 in itself is probably very close or somewhere in between those entry to mid-end BT adapters' level of performance, which is already pretty amazing considered a year ago TWS adapter is barely as good as entry level Hi-res BT adapter


----------



## Ra97oR

Ra97oR said:


> Placed an order with Hifigo, hopefully a good Christmas/New Year present. Planning to pair it with my UERR, please be good!


Have anyone that ordered with Hifiho got their order shipped?


----------



## xSDMx

I've had some bad luck with other TWS adapters, so if this also has usability or performance issues, I want to be able to quickly return it, hassle free. Just waiting on Amazon US to get stock...


----------



## Ocelitgol

Ra97oR said:


> Have anyone that ordered with Hifiho got their order shipped?


mine shipped within a day...took 5 days from HK to New York City with express shipping. You can ask them to declare lower value so everything goes smoothly once it gets to the border. IDK how it works over UK so just sharing my experience.


----------



## Ra97oR

Ocelitgol said:


> mine shipped within a day...took 5 days from HK to New York City with express shipping. You can ask them to declare lower value so everything goes smoothly once it gets to the border. IDK how it works over UK so just sharing my experience.


Hmm, I placed my order on 23rd and still nothing. Let see what their response is.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Ra97oR said:


> Hmm, I placed my order on 23rd and still nothing. Let see what their response is.


i messaged them via FB messenger as well as via email (the one they sent after you placed an order). They got back to me like 2 days later, granted it was during the weekend. 

Also, @corgifall , idk if it's just my unit, but does yours have the issue where pressing Prev Track (Button Function 2) only restarts the song regardless of how fast/long you press it?


----------



## Ra97oR

Ocelitgol said:


> i messaged them via FB messenger as well as via email (the one they sent after you placed an order). They got back to me like 2 days later, granted it was during the weekend.
> 
> Also, @corgifall , idk if it's just my unit, but does yours have the issue where pressing Prev Track (Button Function 2) only restarts the song regardless of how fast/long you press it?


I think it's because it's the 2 pin version, they didn't post a different release date on the website.



FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> The 0.78mm version is expected to go on sale in Mainland China first around 4th January and outside of Mainland China around 15th January.


----------



## FiiO Willson

johnratilla said:


> @FiiO Willson what is the output impedance of utws3?


Hi
Approx. 0.7Ω


----------



## ClieOS

Just measured - my result shows the output impedance is around 1.5 ohm. Not quite as low as 0.7 ohm, but still very respectable.


----------



## RamblerBoy

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> Approx. 0.7Ω


Hi Fiio Wilson, I had contacted origin marketing in India as per your website but they replied they aren't sure when this product would reach India. Please can you update us when the product would be available in India?


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> Just measured - my result shows the output impedance is around 1.5 ohm. Not quite as low as 0.7 ohm, but still very respectable.


Hi,You have discovered this phenomenon, the fact that:
1, At maximum volume (output 0.92Vrms), the output impedance is approximately 0.68Ω.
2、Lower the volume by a few grams, output 0.66Vrms, output impedance at about 1.6Ω
Because the internal design output impedance of the TPA6140A2 varies slightly under load.


----------



## FiiO Willson

RamblerBoy said:


> Hi Fiio Wilson, I had contacted origin marketing in India as per your website but they replied they aren't sure when this product would reach India. Please can you update us when the product would be available in India?


Hello
We expect that UTWS3 will arrive India late next month.
However, I may not be able to tell you exactly time, as I am not a sales and there may be various problems with the delivery process
You can keep in touch with your local agent, which will be more suitable for you.


----------



## ClieOS

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,You have discovered this phenomenon, the fact that:
> 1, At maximum volume (output 0.92Vrms), the output impedance is approximately 0.68Ω.
> 2、Lower the volume by a few grams, output 0.66Vrms, output impedance at about 1.6Ω
> Because the internal design output impedance of the TPA6140A2 varies slightly under load.



That's interesting to know.


----------



## DAGE420

I do believe that the UTWS3 at the moment is undeniably the best option for a using your favorite IEMs as a TWS. It aint perfect but give fiio a year or two then surely we'll see something near perfect. Be expecting my set tomorrow.


----------



## lukedss

I pre ordered the 2 pin UTWS3 for my STARFIELD but now have concerns it won't fit. Am I definitely better off buying the MMCX version and using an OE Adaptor? Thanks!


----------



## DAGE420

I'm not really sure, but I have read that it's better to buy the mmcx then get a OE adapter for 2 pin due to some fitting issues in some IEMS with recessed 2 pin connections. But I do hope everything works out for yah.


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 30, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> Definitely the same CF-01 as everyone else - I have confirmed my finding with another person and his CF-01 also has a 20 ohm output impedance as well. In fact, iBasso reps in the forum tried to dispute my finding in my thread when I first published the measurement by saying he would provide proof that it was 'just 1 ohm' but failed to do so (*he decided not to ollow up on his promise of proof).
> 
> No TWS adapter is going to beat ToTL Hi-res BT adapter (*LDAC or aptX HD supported) such as BTR5 (including BTR3K and Qudelix 5K, etc) as far as pure SQ is concerned. TWS adapter is more of a compromise between convenience and functionality, limited by both hardware as software. While TWS adapter has seen some major improvement in a year or so since we first saw its appearance in the market, I think we might need another year or so of major R&D catching up before it will be any real challenge to normal BT adapter. I'll however say that UTWS3 in itself is probably very close or somewhere in between those entry to mid-end BT adapters' level of performance, which is already pretty amazing considered a year ago TWS adapter is barely as good as entry level Hi-res BT adapter



Sorry, just realized that in my former post of course I meant "Not the same with UTWS3?" (have just corrected it)!
If it`s really like this with all units, that definitely explains the sub bass roll off with some IEMs. The roll off was actually the reason why I did not buy the CF01....though I generally really like its form factor and design.

I agree that we might have to wait some more to hopefully somewhen get the "perfect" TWS adapter. Though, I think in some years many of us might end up in buying TWS earphones instead of bulky adapters because I am convinced more and more audiophile companies will adopt this technology to their higher end models.


----------



## FiiO Willson

DAGE420 said:


> I do believe that the UTWS3 at the moment is undeniably the best option for a using your favorite IEMs as a TWS. It aint perfect but give fiio a year or two then surely we'll see something near perfect. Be expecting my set tomorrow.


Yes, you are so right, we are probably the only ones who can give people something to look forward to in this area


----------



## ClieOS

Hanesu said:


> ...
> 
> I agree that we might have to wait some more to hopefully somewhen get the "perfect" TWS adapter. Though, I think in some years many of us might end up in buying TWS earphones instead of bulky adapters because I am convinced more and more audiophile companies will adopt this technology to their higher end models.



The problem of higher end (and presumably higher priced) TWS IEM to me is the relatively short lifespan you are going to get out of it. TWS requires battery, which means expected lifespan of the whole IEM will be dictated by how long the battery will last. Generally speaking, you will probably going to get around 3 years of usage (if not shorter) before you will run into battery issue. For a normal all-in-one TWS, that means you will have to replace the whole thing, drivers and all, regardless how good it sounds as replacing battery on TWS is generally going to be difficult. But for TWS adapter, the majority of your investment (*the IEM itself) can still be used by changing to a new adapter or going back to wired connection. With good care, IEM themselves should easily last a decade or more, where TWS IEM only last a few years at best. This is why higher end TWS just doesn't make sense to me personally.


----------



## DAGE420

Just got them an hour ago and yes they are really really a big improvement over the UTWS1, comfort, sound output, generally a better experience.


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 31, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> The problem of higher end (and presumably higher priced) TWS IEM to me is the relatively short lifespan you are going to get out of it. TWS requires battery, which means expected lifespan of the whole IEM will be dictated by how long the battery will last. Generally speaking, you will probably going to get around 3 years of usage (if not shorter) before you will run into battery issue. For a normal all-in-one TWS, that means you will have to replace the whole thing, drivers and all, regardless how good it sounds as replacing battery on TWS is generally going to be difficult. But for TWS adapter, the majority of your investment (*the IEM itself) can still be used by changing to a new adapter or going back to wired connection. With good care, IEM themselves should easily last a decade or more, where TWS IEM only last a few years at best. This is why higher end TWS just doesn't make sense to me personally.



Yes, true, you got an important point here! This is in deed a problem!
Though, I think earlier or later, this problem will be solved - simply because "it has to be solved". Because, at least in my opinion, TWS is the future of portable audio and will one day completely replace cable earphones, even in the high end segment.

Solution 1 is that batteries have to be inserted in a way they can be replaced by the maker (similar to the ones of phones). So makers can offer a battery replacement programm for their earphones.

Solution 2 is that market pressure might lower prices in the high end field , because currently high end earphones are way overpriced in my opinion. I think in future the consumer and high end segment will move closer together (also means consumer products will get more expensive, you can see the beginning of this in products like the Airpod Max). 

All of this might not happen quickly within the next 5 years or so, but again, my personal standpoint is all of this will happen as a process earlier or later...


----------



## nieveulv

Ocelitgol said:


> 2 days earlier delivery from HiFiGo (I did pay for the express shipping though). Took around 5 days from China to New York City.
> 
> *First impression:*
> 1) Damn great build and feel. Solid. Even though a bit big but nothing too much for my taste (I put it aside the stock Sony IER-Z1R case, a Fiio BTR3, and a MX Masters 3 mouse if you need the size comparison)
> ...



please update on sound quality for this combo  this will be my setup hopefully soon


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 31, 2020)

Hanesu said:


> Solution 1 is that batteries have to be inserted in a way they can be replaced by the maker (similar to the ones of phones). So makers can offer a battery replacement programm for their earphones.
> 
> Solution 2 is that market pressure might lower prices in the high end field , because currently high end earphones are way overpriced in my opinion. I think in future the consumer and high end segment will move closer together (also means consumer products will get more expensive, you can see the beginning of this in products like the Airpod Max).



Unless there are some international / regional law forcing TWS company to offer battery replacement program, solution 1 is never going to happen. Stocking replacement battery in itself is a logistic and financial nightmare for small company (li-ion battery naturally degrades overtime after manufacturing so company can't stock a large quantity of them or else most of the unused one will need to be discarded after a few years and the company taking a lost. Li-ion battery is also mostly made to order because different model needs different shape). The only way battery replacement can work on a financially sound level is that it either has to be quite expensive or it has to be quite large in scale - neither will likely going to happen on any TWS model. It makes sense for big smartphone company to offer battery replacement service because they have the scale of economy on their side when they sell millions of smartphones. But for TWS maker that might only sells ten of thousands of a single model ( (*this is a very optimistic estimation, most IEM company usually only sells a few thousand unit of any one single IEM model) at best? Not really. On the other hand, if replacing battery is too expensive, less people will want to do a battery replacement instead of just buying a new pair of TWS.

As for solution 2 - I bought my first pair of good IEM in 2004 when I joined Head-fi, haven't seen any real price drop on higher end IEM market for the last 17 years. In fact, the opposite happened (even during and after the 2008 market crash) where the price keeps going up and up. While I do hope to see price coming down, I won't hold my breath over it.


----------



## lesale08

DAGE420 said:


> Just got them an hour ago and yes they are really really a big improvement over the UTWS1, comfort, sound output, generally a better experience.


Dude saw your post in FAC. Glad to see you here in HF.


----------



## Ocelitgol (Dec 31, 2020)

nieveulv said:


> please update on sound quality for this combo  this will be my setup hopefully soon


Sorry about that. It probably takes me a couple more days for a more in-depth impression (New Year and all).

However, I am happy to tell you that, for me, all the goodies of Z1R are still there and apparent. Deep clean punching bass with that endless highs. But, the soundstage is a bit narrower; affect the width more than depth.

I am not sure if it was because I used BTR3 and Apple Dongle before UTWS3 and got used to a wider sound or because UTWS3 brings a little warmth to the sound.

I do not hate the change that much actually, now it sounds a little (*emphasizes on "little"*) forward and exciting vs the grand and elegant sound with dongle.

Bear in mind that this is just from my ears on stock silicon tips. The most obvious change was the forwardness so everything sounds a bit closer and well....you hear more things I guess. I am not an expert on describing sound.

Do share your thoughts with this combo when you get yours. I am also curious if it's just me and my setup that sounded a tad different. I need more time lol


----------



## Hanesu (Dec 31, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> Unless there are some international / regional law forcing TWS company to offer battery replacement program, solution 1 is never going to happen. Stocking replacement battery in itself is a logistic and financial nightmare for small company (li-ion battery naturally degrades overtime after manufacturing so company can't stock a large quantity of them or else most of the unused one will need to be discarded after a few years and the company taking a lost. Li-ion battery is also mostly made to order because different model needs different shape). The only way battery replacement can work on a financially sound level is that it either has to be quite expensive or it has to be quite large in scale - neither will likely going to happen on any TWS model. It makes sense for big smartphone company to offer battery replacement service because they have the scale of economy on their side when they sell millions of smartphones. But for TWS maker that might only sells ten of thousands of a single model ( (*this is a very optimistic estimation, most IEM company usually only sells a few thousand unit of any one single IEM model) at best? Not really. On the other hand, if replacing battery is too expensive, less people will want to do a battery replacement instead of just buying a new pair of TWS.
> 
> As for solution 2 - I bought my first pair of good IEM in 2004 when I joined Head-fi, haven't seen any real price drop on higher end IEM market for the last 17 years. In fact, the opposite happened (even during and after the 2008 market crash) where the price keeps going up and up. While I do hope to see price coming down, I won't hold my breath over it.



I agree with everything you write _IF the earphone market stays like it is_.
But in my opinion (I have worked for a big technology concern) _the whole market is going to change in the next two decades _because due to many coming developments in "every day technology" (smart home,  cloud based applications, augmented reality etc.) the general usage of earphones will change/expand in many ways and more and more turn them into ”smart devices” with more functions than just music listening.
Right now you have the average consumer that already buys TWS and the hardcore audiophiles (us here!) that insist on traditional "analog" earphone technology for music listening (and maybe buy an extra pair of TWS or TWS adapter for other than music application). But once TWS and its different ways of using establishes more and more in our daily life, even the audiophile market will generate the need for a TWS device (that of course meets its standards in terms of audio quality). This means the market for traditional earphones will become smaller and smaller and force small audiophile companies to integrate chips (and batteries) into their devices... otherwise their chances of dying get bigger and bigger. And again, this will make it necessary for them to at least work together with other companies that help them to integrate these technologies (and also solve the problems linked to it...battery change is just one of them!). If one watches carefully, one can already see some audiophile companies trying to step their feet into that door (such as Fiio or Noble, for example) because they have realized, too, it is _essential for them to survive long term. _
Because otherwise the big players will take over their market , because they can easily do it when the timing is right (they could create sub brands for example, bringing their technology to the audiophile market). And this is why I meant prices and concepts of consumer and audiophile orientated companies will get closer and closer. Because, again, the more TWS establishes in every day life and big companies improve their audio quality, even hardcore audiophiles won t pay thousands of dollars anymore for an "out dated" wired earphone. Again, I am not talking about the next two years, I am talking a bit more into the future.
You wrote that prices in the audiophile world have only gone up, but I d say the truth is more complex. The _ChiFi market_ and its acceptance is quite new to our hobby (I am also an earphone nerd since the Triple Fi) and shows how cheaply good earphones can be produced. That prices have gone up with the traditional companies is actually a reaction to that. Because they know the only way to keep their market position in times of Chifi is to create value and status through their pricing. But again, this works now, but not in future if they cannot offer a product that moves with the times (of changing technology)...
Of course one does not always have to agree with those developments, but in my opinion they are unstoppable. It`s quite similar to developments in the camera industry (from analog to digital to the competition with the smartphone industry) - makers either adjust their concepts and cooperate with other companies or they die...sad but true.


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO Willson Any update on US Amazon inventory? Thanks.


----------



## DAGE420

lesale08 said:


> Dude saw your post in FAC. Glad to see you here in HF.


Yes bro, this forum has been very helpful on our chosen hobby.


----------



## DAGE420

*Here's the side by side comparison with the previous version UTWS1, the main body where the battery and controls are a bit longer on the old UTWS1 on the other hand the UTWS3 ear hook is thicker and a little bit longer I think🤔.  Comfort wise the UTWS3 is a lot more comfortable and easier to fit due to the softer ear hook it doesn't grab your ear that much you may say that it's on the gentle side but remains to be secured in place once used.*


----------



## meridius

DAGE420 said:


> Just got them an hour ago and yes they are really really a big improvement over the UTWS1, comfort, sound output, generally a better experience.


what version of the pin adaptors did you get ? thanks


----------



## nieveulv

Ocelitgol said:


> Sorry about that. It probably takes me a couple more days for a more in-depth impression (New Year and all).
> 
> However, I am happy to tell you that, for me, all the goodies of Z1R are still there and apparent. Deep clean punching bass with that endless highs. But, the soundstage is a bit narrower; affect the width more than depth.
> 
> ...



thanks for the update  wondering the soundstage difference was due to bluetooth vs cable, or the amp/dac of the utws3. cant wait for it to arrive in my country!!


----------



## DAGE420

meridius said:


> what version of the pin adaptors did you get ? thanks


It's mmcx to 2 pin. Since I'm inpatient  I immediately bought the mmcx version of the UTWS3 even though most of my IEMS are 2 pin. But my favorite as of the moment is the FH3 which has a mmcx connector.


----------



## meridius

DAGE420 said:


> It's mmcx to 2 pin. Since I'm inpatient  I immediately bought the mmcx version of the UTWS3 even though most of my IEMS are 2 pin. But my favorite as of the moment is the FH3 which has a mmcx connector.


Cheers. I have a pair of westone w4r and are 2 pin but don’t like the look of the utws3 version of it as it has no square push fit. So I was thinking of going for the Mmcx version and get adaptors that do.


----------



## mikp

meridius said:


> Cheers. I have a pair of westone w4r and are 2 pin but don’t like the look of the utws3 version of it as it has no square push fit. So I was thinking of going for the Mmcx version and get adaptors that do.



ive got some mmcx to 2 pin adaptors, they are not that good when used going up around the ear. Better with them hanging down.

did look at these, but has ambient been removed?


----------



## meridius

mikp said:


> ive got some mmcx to 2 pin adaptors, they are not that good when used going up around the ear. Better with them hanging down.
> 
> did look at these, but has ambient been removed?


Post #104 they looked ok with the adaptors


----------



## corgifall

The adapter to 2 pin works well when on the move. Heavy iems like the Ikko OH10 tend to wobble free from my ear when walking around. I forgot to do a quick charge time test so my review on the UTWS3 won't be out till tomorrow.


----------



## DAGE420

DAGE420 said:


> It's mmcx to 2 pin. Since I'm inpatient  I immediately bought the mmcx version of the UTWS3 even though most of my IEMS are 2 pin. But my favorite as of the moment is the FH3 which has a mmcx connector.


Mmcx to 2 pin .78mm





meridius said:


> Cheers. I have a pair of westone w4r and are 2 pin but don’t like the look of the utws3 version of it as it has no square push fit. So I was thinking of going for the Mmcx version and get adaptors that do.


I think that's a wise choice.


----------



## corgifall

Review is up for the UTWS3!

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws3.24877/reviews


----------



## Hanesu (Jan 3, 2021)

Could maybe somebody take a picture _from the side _of someone wearing the UTWS3, where one can actually properly see the proportions of the unit compared to a normally sized male head? 
The pictures on the Fiio Website and other pictures I could find so far are all taken either from a strange angle (where one can not really compare the proportions) or on small women`s ears...


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## FiiO Willson

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO Willson Any update on US Amazon inventory? Thanks.



Hi,
UTWS3 is release on Amazon soon. please check this link.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08QMGPWPG?ref=myi_title_dp

In addition, this is also our official shop, on Aliexpress:
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## johnratilla (Jan 4, 2021)

got mine today, @FiiO Willson, any update on ambient switch? also, when I do call, only the side I pair has mic on, I'm using tws only, should I switch to tws+ to use both mic in calls?


----------



## Hanesu

ClieOS said:


>



Cool, thank you!!
Looks quite flush and really more like an ear hanger instead of a hearing aid (like other models). Like it!


----------



## FiiO Willson

johnratilla said:


> got mine today, @FiiO Willson, any update on ambient switch? also, when I do call, only the side I pair has mic on, I'm using tws only, should I switch to tws+ to use both mic in calls?


Hello, thank you for your support!
1, Ambient mode only for test. I've had a few users ask for test firmware before, but it's a bit of to upgrade, if you're interested you can contact me privately. 
2, When you are in TWS mode, only the main ear can talk, this is due to the characteristics of TWS mode; if you want both headsets to talk, it is better to choose TWS+ mode


----------



## cleg

My video about UTWS3 is out


----------



## FiiO

Upgraded Sounds
With the participation of the high-performance headphone amplifier chip, the UTWS3 has made great progress in terms of sound quality. Its independent amplifier architecture greatly increases output power to better drive multi-driver headphones. It also has an analog volume adjustment system, for improved dynamic range and signal-to-noise ratio for even better audio performance.
#FiiOUTWS3 #FiiO


----------



## Ocelitgol

does anyone know phone models that actually support Qualcomm TWS+ mode?


----------



## povidlo

Ocelitgol said:


> does anyone know phone models that actually support Qualcomm TWS+ mode?


Doesn't every phone with Snapdragon 855 and above support TWS+?


----------



## Ocelitgol

povidlo said:


> Doesn't every phone with Snapdragon 855 and above support TWS+?


that's what I thought, but apparently it's not that straightforward. Some has to be activate or configured by the companies. Either way I'm not so sure


----------



## xSDMx

Unfortunately, very few phones support TWS+ even if they have the requisite hardware. It is up to the OEM to provide support in the software they bake.


----------



## Ocelitgol

xSDMx said:


> Unfortunately, very few phones support TWS+ even if they have the requisite hardware. It is up to the OEM to provide support in the software they bake.


yey....

Back to topic...I find that using tips that brings out a brighter sound would complement well with UTWS3. Perhaps maybe wide bore ones. Personally, my Sony IER-Z1R presents a slight warmer sound on UTWS3 compare to wired. While I love the stock Sony silicone, I had to change to Azla Xelastec for a leaner sound to balance the warmth brought by the UTWS3. Personal preference of course. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## povidlo

Ocelitgol said:


> that's what I thought, but apparently it's not that straightforward. Some has to be activate or configured by the companies. Either way I'm not so sure


Sad. Thought my s10 supported it. Waiting for UTWS3 to ship. 

To your original question, looks like Xperia 1 and Xperia 5 phones support TWS+.


----------



## FiiO

Upgraded Storage
For you to get longer battery life, we have included a charging case with the UTWS3 providing up to 30 hours of battery life. The charging case is large enough to accommodate both the ear units and most earphones at the same time, making it more convenient for charging/pairing/turning on and other situations. Opening the case's lid automatically turns on the ear units, while closing the lid turns them off. Therefore, you can say goodbye to previous complicated operations.
#FiiO #FiiOUTWS3


----------



## epaludo

Could anyone confirm that the UTWS3 0.78mm 2 pin will work just fine with the Westone 4R?


----------



## meridius

epaludo said:


> Could anyone confirm that the UTWS3 0.78mm 2 pin will work just fine with the Westone 4R?


I have a pair of westone 4R and i am thinking of going with the MMCX Connector version and buying some MMCX to CIEM Adaptors as the UTW3 2 pin does not look like they have a plug in sqaure support and might put strain on the two pins.   I could be totally wrong but we need someone with the two pin versions to verify that.

Question to Fiio, When are these coming to amazon uk.


----------



## FiiO

Upgraded Experience
The large touch button only requires a light force to activate, and has been designed to correctly reject unintended touches as well as eliminate any negative tactile feedback. Easily access the controls with just simple taps.
#FIIO #fiioutws3


----------



## Ra97oR

My 2 pin version have been shipped now, can't wait to see how it compared to running it with a cable.


----------



## Aevum

i wonder how these would pair with my Blessing 2, im currently using them with my BTR5.


----------



## xSDMx

FYI. Now available for purchase on Amazon US.


----------



## Rollk2

@FiiO where could I find the UTWS3 2 pins version in European Union?
Is the UTWS3 multipoint?
Thank you for your answer


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

I just got my utws3 (from aliexpress) today. Loving it so far, only 1 issue right now. Why does it raise my media volume to 100% everytime it connects to my phone? 

I'm getting around this problem right now with Tasker (on utws3 connect, wait 6 seconds then set my own media volume level) , but I'd rather the media volume goes back to the previous level or at the very least, don't change it.


----------



## povidlo

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> I just got my utws3 (from aliexpress) today. Loving it so far, only 1 issue right now. Why does it raise my media volume to 100% everytime it connects to my phone?
> 
> I'm getting around this problem right now with Tasker (on utws3 connect, wait 6 seconds then set my own media volume level) , but I'd rather the media volume goes back to the previous level or at the very least, don't change it.


Welcome to Head-fi, bro!


----------



## AgentXXL

lstplcwnr said:


> Long time lurker. Coming out of the shadows to say I'm excited to try these. I was in the process of ordering a competitor wireless solution but I've always loved Fiio products and will try these out instead. Where would I be able to purchase in Canada?



Not sure if you're still looking at these, but a great Fiio retailer in Canada is Headphone Bar in Vancouver. I just purchased a Q5s TC from them myself.

Has anyone compared the UTWS3 with the Linsoul TRN BT20s Pro? I picked up a pair of the Linsoul and am unimpressed. When they connect reliably, the sound quality is fine. Alas they don't seem to maintain reliable connections with any of the devices I've tried: iPhone X, Pixel XL, Hisense Q9G tv, Nvidia Shield Pro. They use the same Qualcomm chipset (QCC3020).


----------



## corgifall

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> I just got my utws3 (from aliexpress) today. Loving it so far, only 1 issue right now. Why does it raise my media volume to 100% everytime it connects to my phone?
> 
> I'm getting around this problem right now with Tasker (on utws3 connect, wait 6 seconds then set my own media volume level) , but I'd rather the media volume goes back to the previous level or at the very least, don't change it.


This happens on my iPhone. It's a weird quirk that none of my other bluetooth devices experience. I'm hoping FiiO will release a firmware to fix this one day.


----------



## AgentXXL

corgifall said:


> This happens on my iPhone. It's a weird quirk that none of my other bluetooth devices experience. I'm hoping FiiO will release a firmware to fix this one day.


Interesting... sounds like the same (or certainly related) issue I'm experiencing on my Linsoul TRN BT20S Pro set, which uses the same Qualcomm QCC3020 chipset. Full volume or zero volume and source device volume controls that may or may not work at all. My Hisense Q9G pairs with them fine, but zero volume and trying to adjust the volume does nothing.


----------



## xSDMx

It is good that FiiO has provided a companion app. This is something that concerned me with other TWS adapters. Hopefully the companion app supports downloading and installing firmware updates to the adapters.


----------



## tusing

corgifall said:


> This happens on my iPhone. It's a weird quirk that none of my other bluetooth devices experience. I'm hoping FiiO will release a firmware to fix this one day.



@FiiO, can we please get a response to this? Raising the volume to 100% on connection is unexpected, dangerous, and can cause ear damage if you aren't prepared for it.


----------



## Robban39

Thinking of buying this for my Blessing 2. Would the 2 pin conenctors work?

Also wondering how the connection is to a windows pc. When using my bluetooth Bose QC35 2s microphone the audio quality is terrible. Is it the same with these?


----------



## chick21

Will this be available in 0.75mm 2-pin?


----------



## FiiO

tusing said:


> @FiiO, can we please get a response to this? Raising the volume to 100% on connection is unexpected, dangerous, and can cause ear damage if you aren't prepared for it.


Dear friend,

Thanks for your kind feedback. This was designed to work like that in order to keep lower background noise and better sound effect. And you could adjust the volume to lower value via the UTWS3.

And according to the feedback from most users, we will consider changing this in later firmware update for the UTWS3. 

If you need, we could send the beta firmware for you.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

chick21 said:


> Will this be available in 0.75mm 2-pin?


Dear friend,

No, but some user would use an converter in the MMCX version in order to use with their headphone.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Jan 11, 2021)

*The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James 

Chapter 1&2 updated *

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 1 You can get almost “everything” you want in magic China*
> 
> The UTWS3 has finally entered the market. As a UTWS1-holic, as well as the initiator of the UTWS1 project, I cannot be happier. Between the UTWS1 and I, there are many stories. If you are interested, I would like to share them with you. Today, let's start with the origins of the UTWS1 and UTWS3.
> 
> ...






FiiO said:


> *Chapter 2 Differences between UTWS1 and its prototype*
> 
> As mentioned in the previous chapter, we wanted to make a real true wireless ear hook by ourselves at first. However, things changed after we found there was a similar product and the manufacturer was willing to be our OEM (original equipment manufacturer).
> 
> ...


----------



## FiiO

*UTWS3 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!*



FiiO said:


> Dear respected customers,
> 
> Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our UTWS. Delivery of the UTWS3 has started from 9th, January. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.
> 
> ...


----------



## chick21

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> No, but some user would use an converter in the MMCX version in order to use with their headphone.
> 
> Best regards


Do you know where to get a suitable converter? Would adding this not make it too long?


----------



## Shiven

I'm very interested in these, and I had a few questions that I was hoping people could give me guidance on. 

First, as background, I'm a new customer in the market for high-end IEMs -- I've wanted some for a number of years, and I'm now at the point where I'm finally seriously looking at purchasing some soon. Originally, I wanted to get some high quality, custom-molded IEMs that were also truly wireless. That option doesn't really seem to exist (and I'm intrigued/persuaded by the points made earlier in this thread about that setup potentially being inefficient given that batteries would die and significantly shorten the useful life of an expensive audio product); someone linked me here, and I'm pretty much sold on getting a pair of these. The UTWS3 sounds like a potentially great option to combine high-end, custom-molded IEMs with TWS. 

That said, I want to try these out and make sure I'm okay with the form factor before I drop $$$ on nice IEMs that I'm planning to pair with these for a TWS experience. But I don't have any earbuds with detachable cables currently (like I said, I'm very new to this market). My thought was that I might as well get some very cheap earbuds with detachable cables and use them with the UTWS3 just to make sure I like the form factor and overall experience -- understanding, of course, that the sound quality wouldn't be what I was hoping for long-term when I upgraded to higher end IEMs.

It looks the FiiO FH1s is a good option for the earbuds, with a detachable cable and price tag less than $100. I'm planning to get a UTWS3 and a pair of FH1s to do a personal fit/function test. Anything obviously wrong with that plan? 

Picking the connector is also a bit complicated, since I haven't yet decided what IEMs I'll ultimately get; I was planning to get the MMCX connector version of the UTWS3 and then get a 2-pin converter if needed. Seem reasonable? 

Also, earlier there was discussion about TWS versus TWS+. Is there a list of what devices support TWS+? In particular, I'm wondering if my Samsung Galaxy S10e would have TWS+.


----------



## Ocelitgol (Aug 2, 2021)

Shiven said:


> I'm very interested in these, and I had a few questions that I was hoping people could give me guidance on.
> 
> First, as background, I'm a new customer in the market for high-end IEMs -- I've wanted some for a number of years, and I'm now at the point where I'm finally seriously looking at purchasing some soon. Originally, I wanted to get some high quality, custom-molded IEMs that were also truly wireless. That option doesn't really seem to exist (and I'm intrigued/persuaded by the points made earlier in this thread about that setup potentially being inefficient given that batteries would die and significantly shorten the useful life of an expensive audio product); someone linked me here, and I'm pretty much sold on getting a pair of these. The UTWS3 sounds like a potentially great option to combine high-end, custom-molded IEMs with TWS.
> 
> ...


1) Regarding the combo FH1 + UTWS3: nothing is wrong with getting a cheap iem to test it with, but I'd suggest getting the one with your preferred sound signature. For examples, the Sony MH755 is cheap and has a fun sound if you're into that. It's also a good beater to own for some of those days that you just don't care for the high-end world.

2) Fiio does have a 2-pin coming I think. But yeah, getting an adapter with MMCX is fine too. I believe there is a very low profile version on Amazon.

3) Samsung most likely does not activate TWS+ feature. Other owners can chime in here if I'm wrong, but I've been looking for articles and XDA threads on how to activate that, but nothing yet. Apparently some Chinese models have it enabled.

4) I'm sure you know this already, but there is some compromise regarding the sound on bluetooth compare to wired. So going high end iem might/might not satisfy the usual " high end deserves high source" train of thought. To me however, totally worth it. But that's me.

5) this is not my business, but I'd advise against going custom-molded. Can't sell it afterward and I don't think anyone can say there won't be anything better in the future. Again, this is HIGHLY debatable. I'm just sharing my thought 

The market will change rapidly and it seems like Fiio is one of the only companies actually pushing the boundaries so I expect a better version of UTWS3 in the near future.


----------



## assassin10000

Shiven said:


> I'm very interested in these, and I had a few questions that I was hoping people could give me guidance on.
> 
> First, as background, I'm a new customer in the market for high-end IEMs -- I've wanted some for a number of years, and I'm now at the point where I'm finally seriously looking at purchasing some soon. Originally, I wanted to get some high quality, custom-molded IEMs that were also truly wireless. That option doesn't really seem to exist (and I'm intrigued/persuaded by the points made earlier in this thread about that setup potentially being inefficient given that batteries would die and significantly shorten the useful life of an expensive audio product); someone linked me here, and I'm pretty much sold on getting a pair of these. The UTWS3 sounds like a potentially great option to combine high-end, custom-molded IEMs with TWS.
> 
> ...



That may have been me  . In the TWS thread maybe?


Sounds like a solid plan. Do you know what sound signature you may like? You could go even cheaper and try 2 or 3 cheaper IEMs first to narrow down your personal preferences at the same time.

Tin T2 plus (neutralish with slight bass warmth added ($45ish) & Openheart resin ($20) IEMs come to mind for cheaper ones to try.

I'd probably do the same, MMCX one with adapter if necessary.


Not sure if samsung spent the time & effort for the s10e to have tws+ enabled. Maybe check elsewhere like xda-developers or android forums? Doesn't mean that the TWS won't work great without it, just slightly better battery life.


----------



## corgifall

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback. This was designed to work like that in order to keep lower background noise and better sound effect. And you could adjust the volume to lower value via the UTWS3.
> 
> ...


I'll take that beta firmware haha who do I ask for the beta firmware?


----------



## Shiven

Ocelitgol said:


> 1) Regarding the combo FH1 + UTWS3: nothing is wrong with getting a cheap iem to test it with, but I'd suggest getting the one with your preferred sound signature. For examples, the Sony MH755 is cheap and has a fun sound if you're into that. It's also a good beater to own for some of those days that you just don't care for the high-end world.
> 
> 2) Fiio does have a 2-pin coming I think. But yeah, getting an adapter with MMCX is fine too. I believe there is a very low profile version on Amazon.
> 
> ...



1) Great, I'm glad to hear that. That makes sense about the preferred sound signature; unfortunately, I have no idea what my preferred sound signature is. As I said, I'm a complete newbie in this area -- I've owned some Klipsch wired earbuds (Klipsch S4), Jabra 65T, and a pair of Samsung Galaxy Buds+. All of those seemed generally similar to me; I didn't do any side-by-side comparisons to figure out if one had a sound profile I preferred. The main thing I have noticed is that I strongly prefer better noise isolation (I used comply foam tips with my Klipsch and Jabra earbuds, and that was helpful but also a huge hassle to deal with replacing them). Any suggestions on where to start with trying to figure that out? 

2 & 3) Got it, makes sense. 

4) I understand that even the best TWS system won't provide quite as high fidelity as using a wired connection, at least with current technology. The convenience of TWS is too much for me to pass up though, at least as an option (and I figure if the IEMs are circa a thousand dollars, it makes a lot of sense to spend <$100 on the UTWS3 to give myself the _option_ of using them with TWS, even if I don't use it 100% of the time). Also, I'm probably coming at this with so little experience in high-end earbuds that I doubt I'll notice any slight drop in performance from the Bluetooth! ;P

5) I appreciate the comment. The reason I had planned to get custom molded is because I know that I really care about noise isolation, and my understanding was that custom molded was unbeatable for noise isolation and comfort for extended wearing. Is that reasonably accurate? I think my ear canals are shaped slightly unusually, and I've spent too much time messing with earbud tips and buying Comply foam tips such that I have a pretty strong presumption in favor of custom molded. But obviously I have very little idea of what I'm talking about; does that seem reasonable to you? 



assassin10000 said:


> That may have been me  . In the TWS thread maybe?
> 
> 
> Sounds like a solid plan. Do you know what sound signature you may like? You could go even cheaper and try 2 or 3 cheaper IEMs first to narrow down your personal preferences at the same time.
> ...



Indeed it was you! Thank you again. I'm glad you think my plan makes sense. 

I appreciate the IEM suggestions. My very general understanding is that there's three general categories of sound preferences (bass heavy, neutral, and treble heavy); is that right? If there are reasonable (~$50 apiece) options that I could get and try each of those sound profiles, I might think about doing that . . . hmm.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your kind feedback. This was designed to work like that in order to keep lower background noise and better sound effect. And you could adjust the volume to lower value via the UTWS3.
> 
> ...



I would be interested in this beta firmware. I'll take some higher background noise if it meant that I'm not blowing out my ear drums. Even with my Tasker profile, I switched bluetooth headphones too quick yesterday and almost blew my eardrums out before Tasker kicked in and auto lowered the volume for me. No bluetooth earphones behaves like this, it seems pretty dangerous if this is the default behavior.


----------



## assassin10000 (Jan 11, 2021)

Shiven said:


> 1) Great, I'm glad to hear that. That makes sense about the preferred sound signature; unfortunately, I have no idea what my preferred sound signature is. As I said, I'm a complete newbie in this area -- I've owned some Klipsch wired earbuds (Klipsch S4), Jabra 65T, and a pair of Samsung Galaxy Buds+. All of those seemed generally similar to me; I didn't do any side-by-side comparisons to figure out if one had a sound profile I preferred. The main thing I have noticed is that I strongly prefer better noise isolation (I used comply foam tips with my Klipsch and Jabra earbuds, and that was helpful but also a huge hassle to deal with replacing them). Any suggestions on where to start with trying to figure that out?
> 
> 2 & 3) Got it, makes sense.
> 
> ...



The Jabra and Buds+ are V-shaped or harman tuned iirc. Dunno about the Klipsch. But this is the common consumer tuning which is 'bass' heavy and somewhat brighter than neutral.

The Tin T2+ is very close to DF neutral (minimal bass and a 'pinna' gain). The Openhearts are V-shaped or bass heavy iirc. So thats 2 of 3. For bright or treble heavy I'm not sure where to go, the original Tin T2 would be one but fit doesn't work well with over ear iirc.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16089367


----------



## mochill

Bt has come a long way And this definitely sounds excellent straight out of the box


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shiven said:


> 1) Great, I'm glad to hear that. That makes sense about the preferred sound signature; unfortunately, I have no idea what my preferred sound signature is. As I said, I'm a complete newbie in this area -- I've owned some Klipsch wired earbuds (Klipsch S4), Jabra 65T, and a pair of Samsung Galaxy Buds+. All of those seemed generally similar to me; I didn't do any side-by-side comparisons to figure out if one had a sound profile I preferred. The main thing I have noticed is that I strongly prefer better noise isolation (I used comply foam tips with my Klipsch and Jabra earbuds, and that was helpful but also a huge hassle to deal with replacing them). Any suggestions on where to start with trying to figure that out?
> 
> 2 & 3) Got it, makes sense.
> 
> ...



Sound is too personal; but if you're starting out, and if possible, do a test-run with different sound signature before committing to a custom. It's a big investment. Do you have an audio store nearby that you can test in person?

If trying out in person is impossible (understandable in these times), you can also get a bunch of cheap Chinese iem with different sound signature (like under $50 cheap) and see. My guess is once you find one that suits your taste, you can expect (normally) a better refinement on such sound going up the price. Of course this is not always the case, but you get the idea.

Crinnacle and others have graphs that can aid you in identifying the sound that you like once you have some experience. From your list, if you like the Buds+ (i have them too, they're nice), you might enjoy a bass boosted or V-shape sound or Harman. Again, this is up to your ears and taste so my advices can only do so much. It's a fun and costly journey (sorry about your wallet).

Regarding usage with Fiio UTWS3, it's the 2nd step after your journey of obsessing over different iems.

The custom mold isolation and comfort depend greatly on your ears. Some people swear by it, some don't (like me). Just whatever you like really.



mochill said:


> Bt has come a long way And this definitely sounds excellent straight out of the box


do a review 

Also, I was wondering if anyone can measure the changes in sound between wired and UTWS3. It sounds excellent alright, but seeing the actual effect would be interesting


----------



## Shiven

Ocelitgol said:


> Sound is too personal; but if you're starting out, and if possible, do a test-run with different sound signature before committing to a custom. It's a big investment. Do you have an audio store nearby that you can test in person?
> 
> If trying out in person is impossible (understandable in these times), you can also get a bunch of cheap Chinese iem with different sound signature (like under $50 cheap) and see. My guess is once you find one that suits your taste, you can expect (normally) a better refinement on such sound going up the price. Of course this is not always the case, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...





assassin10000 said:


> The Jabra and Buds+ are V-shaped or harman tuned iirc. Dunno about the Klipsch. But this is the common consumer tuning which is 'bass' heavy and somewhat brighter than neutral.
> 
> The Tin T2+ is very close to DF neutral (minimal bass and a 'pinna' gain). The Openhearts are V-shaped or bass heavy iirc. So thats 2 of 3. For bright or treble heavy I'm not sure where to go, the original Tin T2 would be one but fit doesn't work well with over ear iirc.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bes...s-sharing-reference-list.805930/post-16089367



That all makes sense; I'll look into this topic more. One last question (trying not to derail the thread too much): do you have any recommendations for finding a good audio store where I can test in person? I'm currently near Grand Rapids, MI; I did a quick Google search of this website and didn't see any discussions of audio stores in my area. In any case, you've both definitely given me lots to look into, and I really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## corgifall

Shiven said:


> I'm very interested in these, and I had a few questions that I was hoping people could give me guidance on.
> 
> First, as background, I'm a new customer in the market for high-end IEMs -- I've wanted some for a number of years, and I'm now at the point where I'm finally seriously looking at purchasing some soon. Originally, I wanted to get some high quality, custom-molded IEMs that were also truly wireless. That option doesn't really seem to exist (and I'm intrigued/persuaded by the points made earlier in this thread about that setup potentially being inefficient given that batteries would die and significantly shorten the useful life of an expensive audio product); someone linked me here, and I'm pretty much sold on getting a pair of these. The UTWS3 sounds like a potentially great option to combine high-end, custom-molded IEMs with TWS.
> 
> ...


Do you have a preference in sound? I really like the FiiO FD1 paired with the UTWS3. 80% of the time I'm running those on the UTWS3 with the OE 2 pin adapter. There is a point where you hit power limits on the UTWS3 and the bottle neck for sound quality on some iems ends up being the UTWS3. Also, the 2 pin version isn't a recessed compatible connector. This means some iems won't work with that version. I recommend grabbing the MMCX version and OE 2 pin adapter.


----------



## fusionramjet

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> I would be interested in this beta firmware. I'll take some higher background noise if it meant that I'm not blowing out my ear drums. Even with my Tasker profile, I switched bluetooth headphones too quick yesterday and almost blew my eardrums out before Tasker kicked in and auto lowered the volume for me. No bluetooth earphones behaves like this, it seems pretty dangerous if this is the default behavior.


I just ordered the UTWS3 and waiting for it to arrive.  
I'm also concerned that it automatically goes to full volume.  
For clarification, when it connects, does it make the phone go to full volume?  Is it possible to set the volume level on the UTWS3 so the actual volume upon connecting never starts off too loud?  (versus having to lower it after it goes full blast)
My concern is that, although I could lower the volume before putting the IEMs in my ears, I don't want it to overstress the drivers in my IEMs and damage them.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

fusionramjet said:


> I just ordered the UTWS3 and waiting for it to arrive.
> I'm also concerned that it automatically goes to full volume.
> For clarification, when it connects, does it make the phone go to full volume?  Is it possible to set the volume level on the UTWS3 so the actual volume upon connecting never starts off too loud?  (versus having to lower it after it goes full blast)
> My concern is that, although I could lower the volume before putting the IEMs in my ears, I don't want it to overstress the drivers in my IEMs and damage them.




It automatically goes to the full volume on each reconnect. You must remember to lower the volume before hitting play.


----------



## Ocelitgol

hmm....the full volume doesn't happen with me on Note 9. I tend to maximize the phone volume and then change the volume on UTWS3. They never go max on the UTWS3 itself and UTWS3 remembers the previous volume settings on itself.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

Ocelitgol said:


> hmm....the full volume doesn't happen with me on Note 9. I tend to maximize the phone volume and then change the volume on UTWS3. They never go max on the UTWS3 itself and UTWS3 remembers the previous volume settings on itself.



That's weird. I have a s10+ and I can see the volume bar jump to full on each reconnect. From reading other people's replies, as well as the reply from the FiiO account, it looks like that's the default behavior as well.


----------



## fusionramjet

thanks for everyone's replies!
to hockeyhippopotamus: makes total sense.  somehow, I forgot this step.  hitting play.


----------



## Ocelitgol

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> That's weird. I have a s10+ and I can see the volume bar jump to full on each reconnect. From reading other people's replies, as well as the reply from the FiiO account, it looks like that's the default behavior as well.


just checking, have you disable absolute volume? This should enable you to control the volume separately. 

Jumping straight to full seems like the sound of the phone is synced with the sound of the UTWS3. Maybe it's worth to check out? 

You can change it in developer options.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

Ocelitgol said:


> just checking, have you disable absolute volume? This should enable you to control the volume separately.
> 
> Jumping straight to full seems like the sound of the phone is synced with the sound of the UTWS3. Maybe it's worth to check out?
> 
> You can change it in developer options.



I found the absolute volume setting. I've gone ahead and disabled it and I can confirm that with absolute volume disabled, the phone will not change the media volume when UTWS3 connects.

The thing is, I actually like Absolute Volume enabled. I normally keep my media volume muted when I don't have a BT headset connected. With any other bluetooth headset or car's bluetooth, once they're connected, it goes back to the previous volume that I had it set for that particular device. Now, if I have Absolute Volume disabled, it's going to stay on mute. 

I still think that UTWS3 should not default to Max volume on each reconnect. No other bluetooth headset behaves this way, and I maintain that it's dangerous and should be changed in a firmware update. But, thank you Ocelitgol for pointing out a temporary workaround.


----------



## jgrabber (Jan 12, 2021)

Received mine from Hifigo yesterday - and so far, I love them!
Super comfortable to wear and compared to my BTR3 my FA7s sound basically the same on them (plus the looks go great together). So happy!







hockeyhippopotamus said:


> I still think that UTWS3 should not default to Max volume on each reconnect. No other bluetooth headset behaves this way, and I maintain that it's dangerous and should be changed in a firmware update. But, thank you Ocelitgol for pointing out a temporary workaround.



+1 for not defaulting to max volume and giving users an option in the app.


----------



## fusionramjet

to Ocelitgol: thank you!  that's great.  i'll try it when i get mine.


----------



## FiiO

chick21 said:


> Do you know where to get a suitable converter? Would adding this not make it too long?


Dear friend,

You could try to search one from Aliexpress maybe. A user showed me that his converter for the UTWS3 is working for his recessed 0.78 headphone:





Best regards


----------



## FiiO

*The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James 

Chapter 3 updated *

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740 



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 3 My experience after long-term heavy addiction to true wireless earhooks*
> 
> As I am getting older, I begin to realize how important it is to work out. When I am climbing mountains, doing long-distance running or trail running, I really appreciate that music can stay with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## chicolom

@FiiO Will the 2 pin version of UTWS3 be coming to amazon US as well?  I see the MMCX version available on amazon.


----------



## Ichos

Hello dear friends.
I have uploaded my review of the UTWS3.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws3.24877/review/25116/

I loved them.
Very highly recommend.


----------



## tusing

Looks beautiful, but alas - hiss with the Andromedas is pretty bad, mainly because there is an easily audible crackling noise interspersed with the hiss on whichever side is connected to the phone.


----------



## jshaevitz

Does anyone know if these will work with Etymotic IEMS (e.g. ER4XR) which have an MMCX connector that comes out straight instead of 90 degrees to the ear axis? Thanks.


----------



## FiiO

jshaevitz said:


> Does anyone know if these will work with Etymotic IEMS (e.g. ER4XR) which have an MMCX connector that comes out straight instead of 90 degrees to the ear axis? Thanks.


No, it could not work with the UTWS3.

Best regards


----------



## jshaevitz

FiiO said:


> No, it could not work with the UTWS3.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you.


----------



## Ocelitgol

jshaevitz said:


> Thank you.


if the ports are anything like the ER2XR, you can lightly sand down the connectors (the ports on the IEM themselves) to fit any MMCX cable. The cons is obvious, but it does work. I did it with my 2XR, no problem there.


----------



## hi-fi amateur

These are really solid adapters. Not a significant drop in SQ and honestly for commuting you probably wouldn’t even notice the difference.


----------



## FiiO

*[New firmware]The new firmware V0.2.46 for UTWS3 is now available!*




FiiO said:


> Updated at 2021-01-14
> 
> The following changes and improvements have been made in the new firmware:
> 
> ...


----------



## Overkill Red

FiiO said:


> *[New firmware]The new firmware V0.2.46 for UTWS3 is now available!*



Hi, how would you update the UTWS3 on an iOS device?


----------



## Ichos

OTA upgrade on Android phone was a very easy procedure.
Well done @FiiO


----------



## xSDMx

Amazing! Love the quick firmware update!


----------



## Ichos

It must be performed two times for left and right earpiece independently.


----------



## SarcasticTree

Hey everyone,
I’m going to be getting some Thieaudio L4 customs, which are 2 pin. Should I get the mmcx UTWS3 and an adapter, or should I wait and get the 2 pin UTWS3? I do have other iems that use mmcx, but I don’t foresee them getting as much use after getting a pair of customs. Thanks!


----------



## Ichos

Adapters will compromise the otherwise excellent fit of UTWS3.
I do not recommend them.


----------



## slex

@FiiO Hello, any plans for EM5 buds in future to be connected to UTWS3?


----------



## Ocelitgol

Since others already posted their reviews on detail sound analysis. Here is my review on the user experience.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws3.24877/reviews#item-review-25125

Still waiting for someone to actually measure the sound change on these module though...


----------



## Ichos

What exactly to measure and how?


----------



## Ocelitgol

Ichos said:


> What exactly to measure and how?


Like the change in sound compare to wired. Perhaps a graph.
Although the modules seem to retain mostly the iem's original signature, I still would love to see the actual change through some kind of measurement.


----------



## Ichos

Unfortunately this measurements need a proper rig and I doubt that differences will show up.
I bet that the UTWS3 itself will measure quite flat.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Ichos said:


> Unfortunately this measurements need a proper rig and I doubt that differences will show up.
> I bet that the UTWS3 itself will measure quite flat.


yeah it is a wishful request. I am just hoping for someone more technical savvy than myself that has a proper equipment.
At this time, there is not much to complain about these modules.


----------



## Ichos

Well I wonder if @FiiO or @FiiO Willson can chime in and share a frequency response graph?


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

props to FiiO for the quick firmware update. Speaks volumes to have a company that takes user feedback and quickly addresses it.

Now a bit of a quirk when it comes to the update process. I'm using a Samsung S10+. You have to update the left and right buds independently. The FiiO app will only update the ear bud that the phone is connected to. So if your phone's bluetooth is showing that it's connected to the left side, choose to connect to the left side in the FiiO app. Once that's done, disconnect from the left bud in the phone's bluetooth and connect to the right side. My right bud was stuck while trying to update until I figured this out.


----------



## Ocelitgol

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> props to FiiO for the quick firmware update. Speaks volumes to have a company that takes user feedback and quickly addresses it.
> 
> Now a bit of a quirk when it comes to the update process. I'm using a Samsung S10+. You have to update the left and right buds independently. The FiiO app will only update the ear bud that the phone is connected to. So if your phone's bluetooth is showing that it's connected to the left side, choose to connect to the left side in the FiiO app. Once that's done, disconnect from the left bud in the phone's bluetooth and connect to the right side. My right bud was stuck while trying to update until I figured this out.


I think this might be unfixable since it's connect master-slave type? Our Samsung phone sure do not have TWS+ mode; although I am still unsure if being TWS+ help with the ability to update both modules at once.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

Ocelitgol said:


> I think this might be unfixable since it's connect master-slave type? Our Samsung phone sure do not have TWS+ mode; although I am still unsure if being TWS+ help with the ability to update both modules at once.



Yeah, I figured it had something to do with the master-slave connection type. I don't think it's a big deal, how often are we going to be updating the firmwares right? I just thought that I'd point out the quirks because if you only update the left ear and not the right, and the phone connects to the right ear bud, it's going to be blasting max volume again, which would be pretty dangerous.


----------



## PeoplePorpoise

Hi,
Are these compatible with longer barrel shape styled earbuds like the Final Audio E4000?


----------



## meridius

any news on amazon uk getting these yet ?


----------



## Hanesu

Or Amazon Germany? ☺️


----------



## Ocelitgol (Jan 16, 2021)

Literally nobody asked for this, but I just added wireless charging to the UTWS3. I can post a guide (fairly simple really) if anyone need. Not sure if it is safe so...





It just finished charging on mine 
I am by no means an engineer so keep that in mind. Again, not sure if it's safe...


----------



## xSDMx

Ocelitgol said:


> Literally nobody asked for this, but I just added wireless charging to the UTWS3. I can post a guide (fairly simple really) if anyone need. Not sure if it is safe so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! You beat me to it. I'm still waiting on my UTWS3s to arrive.


----------



## hi-fi amateur

Can someone from fiio please confirm if the utws3 is compatible with the ps5. I would like to use it as a headset.


----------



## Ocelitgol

xSDMx said:


> Awesome! You beat me to it. I'm still waiting on my UTWS3s to arrive.


yeah it is awesome. Given how much I love these modules, the ugly aesthetic from the mod is totally worth it (I have a large wireless charging pad). 
The charging specs for the adapter seems to match at 5V 1A of the case so I assume that's ok???

I might find another way to do this but with more...elegance. This is a very "yolo" way to do it. 

how are you planning to do yours?


----------



## ClieOS

...with NiceHCK EBX21




... with Sen-fer PT-2021


----------



## FiiO Willson

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> Yeah, I figured it had something to do with the master-slave connection type. I don't think it's a big deal, how often are we going to be updating the firmwares right? I just thought that I'd point out the quirks because if you only update the left ear and not the right, and the phone connects to the right ear bud, it's going to be blasting max volume again, which would be pretty dangerous.


Yes, it's stable to connect one headset at a time, otherwise there could be a bunch of problems


----------



## FiiO Willson (Jan 18, 2021)

hi-fi amateur said:


> Can someone from fiio please confirm if the utws3 is compatible with the ps5. I would like to use it as a headset.



No one has reported any problems connecting to PS5 so far
As we don't have a PS5 to test here, I can only give you this result for now
---------------------
Updatesmrfashion Said not work with stock PS5,
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-tpa6140a2-bluetooth-5-0.948458/post-16113637


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> Literally nobody asked for this, but I just added wireless charging to the UTWS3. I can post a guide (fairly simple really) if anyone need. Not sure if it is safe so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are amazing, so good with your hands
We will be evaluating the addition of wireless charging in our next generation of products. That will definitely be perfect


----------



## Overkill Red

Received an email from FiiO Support saying that the update is only available for Android, they didn’t say anything about future support for iOS. @FiiO Willson do you know if a method for updating firmware via iOS is being planned for the future?


----------



## mrfashion

FiiO Willson said:


> No one has reported any problems connecting to PS5 so far
> As we don't have a PS5 to test here, I can only give you this result for now



Won't work with the stock PS5. However it will work if you plug a Creative BT-W3 into the PS.

Tbh I'd recommend the Fiio LC-BT2 though as it has Aptx-LL (just like the Creative BT-W3) which means ~40ms latency.


----------



## corgifall

SarcasticTree said:


> Hey everyone,
> I’m going to be getting some Thieaudio L4 customs, which are 2 pin. Should I get the mmcx UTWS3 and an adapter, or should I wait and get the 2 pin UTWS3? I do have other iems that use mmcx, but I don’t foresee them getting as much use after getting a pair of customs. Thanks!


The MMCX with the adapter will make the UTWS3 sit a little higher up on your ear. It really comes down trying it out. The UTWS3 wobbles behind my ear when walking if I use an MMCX iem. It drives me nuts. I use the OE adapter and at the moment I'm using the L4 as a daily for testing but I like the fit better with the adapter. I get no wobble and a better fit with that setup.


----------



## FiiO

slex said:


> @FiiO Hello, any plans for EM5 buds in future to be connected to UTWS3?


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the product manger for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## slex

ClieOS said:


> ...with NiceHCK EBX21
> 
> 
> ... with Sen-fer PT-2021


Is the adapter powerful enough to drive PT-202?😊


----------



## ClieOS

slex said:


> Is the adapter powerful enough to drive PT-202?😊



There are 4 impedance version of PT-2021 - this particular pair is the 32 ohm version and thus not difficult to drive at all. The other impedance version are 147, 257 and 365 ohm.


----------



## slex

ClieOS said:


> There are 4 impedance version of PT-2021 - this particular pair is the 32 ohm version and thus not difficult to drive at all. The other impedance version are 147, 257 and 365 ohm.


Appreciate your insight again.


----------



## Ra97oR

Have anyone notice that the UTWS3 sounds a lot better with the Bluetooth volume on the host device set to maximum then using the internal volume control on the UTWS3 instead? It's starting to make sense that Fiio max out the host device volume settings.

Issue is, the 26 steps isn't fine enough for my UERR.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Ra97oR said:


> Have anyone notice that the UTWS3 sounds a lot better with the Bluetooth volume on the host device set to maximum then using the internal volume control on the UTWS3 instead? It's starting to make sense that Fiio max out the host device volume settings.
> 
> Issue is, the 26 steps isn't fine enough for my UERR.


I believe this tendency applies to all BT devices. I read about this back in the first launch of ES100


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO @FiiO Willson Finally got my UTWS3 today from Amazon US and... I think they're bricked. 😭 I immediately followed the firmware update instructions after unboxing them and was able to successfully flash UTWS3L from V0.2.45 to V0.2.46. I repeated the same procedure on UTWS3R and the progress bar was stuck on full with no confirm nor cancel button in the update UI. Panicked, I closed and re-opened the app. Tried power-cycling the adapters, case, my phone, tried a reset, etc. all to no avail. I even tried doing a local firmware update using both the V0.2.45 and V0.2.46 bin. It'll let me connect to the UTWS3R via the FiiO Control app just fine and will show it as running V0.2.45, but it won't let me flash any firmware (the UI always hangs per previous) and I can't actually use it for any media. Super frustrating.


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson Finally got my UTWS3 today from Amazon US and... I think they're bricked. 😭 I immediately followed the firmware update instructions after unboxing them and was able to successfully flash UTWS3L from V0.2.45 to V0.2.46. I repeated the same procedure on UTWS3R and the progress bar was stuck on full with no confirm nor cancel button in the update UI. Panicked, I closed and re-opened the app. Tried power-cycling the adapters, case, my phone, tried a reset, etc. all to no avail. I even tried doing a local firmware update using both the V0.2.45 and V0.2.46 bin. It'll let me connect to the UTWS3R via the FiiO Control app just fine and will show it as running V0.2.45, but it won't let me flash any firmware (the UI always hangs per previous) and I can't actually use it for any media. Super frustrating.



In your phone's bluetooth setting, are you connected to the right earbud? This exact thing happened to me when I flashed. I had to disconnect from the left bud, reconnect with the right bud before going into FiiO app and flashing the right earbud.


----------



## xSDMx

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> In your phone's bluetooth setting, are you connected to the right earbud? This exact thing happened to me when I flashed. I had to disconnect from the left bud, reconnect with the right bud before going into FiiO app and flashing the right earbud.



Thanks for jumping in to help! No-go, unfortunately.  I see "FiiO UTWS3 R" in my Bluetooth pairing options and when I try to re-connect, it'll immediately disconnect within a few seconds. I even tried clearing all my phone's bluetooth settings and also doing a factory reset via the UTWS3 case button. When I went back through the FW flashing process after connecting to the UTWS3 R via the app, the app actually prompted the Android system Bluetooth pairing dialogue. But, after re-pairing, it would disconnect and the firmware update would again hang. Bummer!


----------



## Ocelitgol

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson Finally got my UTWS3 today from Amazon US and... I think they're bricked. 😭 I immediately followed the firmware update instructions after unboxing them and was able to successfully flash UTWS3L from V0.2.45 to V0.2.46. I repeated the same procedure on UTWS3R and the progress bar was stuck on full with no confirm nor cancel button in the update UI. Panicked, I closed and re-opened the app. Tried power-cycling the adapters, case, my phone, tried a reset, etc. all to no avail. I even tried doing a local firmware update using both the V0.2.45 and V0.2.46 bin. It'll let me connect to the UTWS3R via the FiiO Control app just fine and will show it as running V0.2.45, but it won't let me flash any firmware (the UI always hangs per previous) and I can't actually use it for any media. Super frustrating.


stupid question, but how long did you wait before "panicked, closed and reopen"? it might take sometime to start (i.e. the progress bar to start counting/appearing)
how about deleting the app's data or reinstall the app and try again? (just throwing ideas out there)


----------



## xSDMx

Ocelitgol said:


> stupid question, but how long did you wait before "panicked, closed and reopen"? it might take sometime to start (i.e. the progress bar to start counting/appearing)
> how about deleting the app's data or reinstall the app and try again? (just throwing ideas out there)



Good ideas! Never stupid questions, appreciate the help working the problem and troubleshooting. 

I waited five minutes until they auto-shutoff. Also tried uninstalling and reinstalling. No-go. 

FWIW I have these weird LE UTWS3 BT devices that show up for pairing, the UTWS3L and then the UTWS3R will only show if I re-pair through the app but won't stay connected. This is on a Pixel 4 XL running Android 11.

Very odd. I suspect something happened when the UTWS3R was being flashed with the new firmware leaving it now in an inoperable diagnostic mode. 

Separately, as a funny bug, I also observed that the progress bar has its UI input enabled and I was actually able to "drag" the progress bar up and down. Gotta love software!

At this point, I've spent a few hours troubleshooting, so unless @FiiO Willson chimes in with something magical we're not thinking of here, I imagine they need to be re-flashed using some special equipment and I'll return them as such. I'll hold off on returning until @FiiO Willson is timezone active and has a chance to take a look.

Thanks for the ideas here! Bummer that I can't use these right now, but they look beautiful and are very comfortable. The case is smaller than I imagined. I'm definitely excited to get a working pair!


----------



## FiiO (Jan 18, 2021)

*The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James 

Chapter 4 updated *

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740 



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 4 The mystery of QCC3020 noise floor reduction*
> 
> We have received a lot of feedback from the UTWS1 users saying that its noise floor is kinda large. Since it does not include earphones, the noise floor would be rather obvious when being matched with some low-impedance yet high-sensitivity earphone units.
> In fact, we realized this problem when we developed our true wireless earbuds, the FW1 and EW1. The reason is that Qualcomm QCC3020 is a highly integrated chip with the DAC and amplifier inside. So it has small power consumption yet a high level of integration.
> ...


----------



## FiiO

xSDMx said:


> Thanks for jumping in to help! No-go, unfortunately.  I see "FiiO UTWS3 R" in my Bluetooth pairing options and when I try to re-connect, it'll immediately disconnect within a few seconds. I even tried clearing all my phone's bluetooth settings and also doing a factory reset via the UTWS3 case button. When I went back through the FW flashing process after connecting to the UTWS3 R via the app, the app actually prompted the Android system Bluetooth pairing dialogue. But, after re-pairing, it would disconnect and the firmware update would again hang. Bummer!


Dear friend,

Do you have another mobile phone for the firmware update? 

You could try to put the other module back to the charging box when updating one module and check again? 






Best regards


----------



## xSDMx

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Do you have another mobile phone for the firmware update?
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, no luck. I still have the same result. Firmware update makes no progress and device won't stay connected to the UTWS3R. It connected just fine on my Pixel 4 XL before I attempted the firmware update, so I suspect my phone is not the culprit here.


----------



## hobowithin

My pair has been working well for a few days and now it is pretty buggy.
After closing the lid for a few hours, it doesn't turn on automatically when I open the lid again. The indicator lights don't turn on and pressing the multifunction button does nothing. Even when I press the button for over 15 seconds the unit remains unresponsive. 
Only when I plug it into a power source then it starts to work again and is able to pair with my phone.

Anyone else experiencing this or should I exchange for a new pair?


----------



## FiiO Willson

hobowithin said:


> My pair has been working well for a few days and now it is pretty buggy.
> After closing the lid for a few hours, it doesn't turn on automatically when I open the lid again. The indicator lights don't turn on and pressing the multifunction button does nothing. Even when I press the button for over 15 seconds the unit remains unresponsive.
> Only when I plug it into a power source then it starts to work again and is able to pair with my phone.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this or should I exchange for a new pair?


Hello, this is a software problem, there is a small chance that it will occur, you do not need to replace the new one, maybe we will solve it later through the software


----------



## Subatomic

Finally got my pair in the mail via AliExpress, took over 4 weeks from China, ugh.

First impressions, my 5BA CIEMs barely fit, be very careful with bigger iems. I have to spin them around the MMCX connector to fit them flush with the sides of the case. Good thing I got the MMCX version with 2Pin adapters.

The iOS FiiO control app is very limited in its functionality, can’t set custom eq profiles, only has 3 set profiles (pop, rock, vocal).

It feels a bit strange that there is two sets of volume controls, one on the app and one on the device - mine initially paired with the app volume set to 0. Odd.

It also feels like it lacks a little bit of bass, maybe struggling with power with 5BAs? Or maybe just needs a bit of tweaking on the EQ.


----------



## meridius

anyone tried using the built in mic to talk to people out and about on the phone ?

what is the quality like


----------



## Ichos

Great , no one complained to me that I can't be heard clearly.


----------



## Subatomic

Same here, been using it on a number of calls today and have had no complaints.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ichos said:


> Great , no one complained to me that I can't be heard clearly.





Subatomic said:


> Same here, been using it on a number of calls today and have had no complaints.


One person at Amazon USA complained about the call and only gave us three stars, which is a bit sad for us.


----------



## Ra97oR

Battery lasted me a whole work day with my UERR without recharge. That included a conference call that the mic worked fine there too.

In terms of noise cancelling in calls, I have tried to see if it will cancel out a loud coffee grinder while in a Line call. That clearly didn't work for a noise that extreme.


----------



## theowbert

I've been using the UTWS1 for a while, but received my UTWS3 on Monday, so here's a quick review from *my personal experience (your mileage may vary).*

_If you have any questions about the UTWS3 or UTWS1, please let me know. Happy to provide pictures and side-by-side comparisons too._

*Case: *

Quite hefty in size, but clearly designed to accommodate all types of IEMs (therefore audiophiles can't be choosers given that UTWS3 performs well).
Bit of a fingerprint magnet, not a dealbreaker as the charging case is a convenient upgrade from the UTWS1.
*Adapters:*

My UTWS1 and UTWS3 are paired with my VSONIC GR09 IEMs.
Might just be me, but when I used the UTWS1 I found that after prolonged use, I'd experience a bit of pinching pain behind the middle of my right ear, as the cable was quite resistant. (Note: I haven't had a chance to pair the UTWS1 with any other IEMs)
I find the memory wire in the UTWS3 provides a more personalised fit for the hook section around the top of the ear than the UTWS1.
Whilst the personalised fit around the top of the ear is better, I find that the UTWS3 housing flops around more as the cable seems less resistant than the UTWS1, *but *I've yet to experience the ear pain I had with the UTWS1.
Given the above, I have no doubt the UTWS3 will stay on during exercise, but I sense runners may find the housing flopping around distracting.
I preferred the buttons on the UTWS1 than the UTWS3. The UTWS1 button just had a nicer tactile click to them. The best analogy would be that the UTWS1 buttons were like a mechanical keyboard, whereas the UTWS3 button has some flex in it like a not so great laptop keyboard.
*Connection:*

I find the connection on the UTWS3 better than the UTWS1. I have yet to experience the connection dropouts that I would sometimes find on the UTWS1.
I also find the pairing process better as well. On the UTWS1 I found quite often that I had to clear paring so that the Left and Right would pair and so that the UTWS1 would pair with the device. I've yet to experience the same issue on the UTWS3.
*Sound:*

I won't go too in-depth about this as I don't have a reliable means to properly test this, plus I think you'll probably get better insight from someone with more experienced ears and technical knowledge.
Like those who tried the UTWS3 right out fo the box before the firmware upgrade, the volume was set at 100% and it scared the crap out of me. That being said, the UTWS3 volume can be cranked up higher than the UTWS1 (not sure who would listen to music any louder than I presently do though).
*Microphone:*

Yet to be tested. I'd love to see feedback from others who have used the UTWS3 to take a call in the middle of the CBD/downtown/city centre. People complained about being unable to hear me properly when I used the UTWS1 in the above environments.
*OVERALL:*

Like the UTWS1, the UTWS3 is great value for money.
In my experience, I personally found the UTWS3 an improvement to the UTWS1 in terms of connection, comfort and overall convenience.
The only thing that I dislike about the UTWS3 is the flex in the button. The UTWS1 button was great. 
(Side note: I saw someone asking for touch gestures instead of buttons on the next model, FiiO please don't listen to that person. The button works, and I don't really see why you need gestures for simple tasks associated with watching music/videos. I feel like this would increase the price and diminish the value for money that the UTWS1 and UTWS3 offered. If the price for the next model were to be significantly higher, I'd rather it be for something more tangible than touch gestures).
*Questions for FiiO Wilson:*

How long does the UTWS3 adapter take to charge from 0% to 100%?
How long does the UTWS3 case take to charge from 0% to 100%?
Is the battery life on the UTWS3 worse than the UTWS1? I don't have a real means to test the battery life, but I felt as if the UTWS3 battery drained faster than the UTWS1.
If yes to the above, I personally would love to see the next iteration of the UTWS to have better battery life. I tend to listen to music throughout the entire day, so if you could somehow magically increase the battery life to 10 hours that would be amazing, to accommodate the commute to and from work and 8 hours of work time. (That being said, this is just what I would personally love to see, I can easily imagine that most people aren't listening to music for 10 or so hours a day and will put the units in the charging case at some point LOL).


----------



## frosty5689

Subatomic said:


> Finally got my pair in the mail via AliExpress, took over 4 weeks from China, ugh.
> 
> First impressions, my 5BA CIEMs barely fit, be very careful with bigger iems. I have to spin them around the MMCX connector to fit them flush with the sides of the case. Good thing I got the MMCX version with 2Pin adapters.
> 
> ...


Mind letting me know which MMCX to 2pin adapter you're using? I'm trying to find one that is as short as possible to increase the fit and reduce possible pressure on the earlobes from the earlobe guide bending too much. Thanks!


----------



## FiiO Willson

theowbert said:


> I've been using the UTWS1 for a while, but received my UTWS3 on Monday, so here's a quick review from *my personal experience (your mileage may vary).*
> 
> _If you have any questions about the UTWS3 or UTWS1, please let me know. Happy to provide pictures and side-by-side comparisons too._
> 
> ...


*A very realistic experience, you have used and compared UTWS1 and UTWS3 with great care.   FiiO are very proud to have you as a user!

With regard to your question, I think I can reply to you that:*

How long does the UTWS3 adapter take to charge from 0% to 100%?  *RE: Less than or equal to 1.5h*
How long does the UTWS3 case take to charge from 0% to 100%?  *RE: Less than or equal to 2.5h*
Is the battery life on the UTWS3 worse than the UTWS1? I don't have a real means to test the battery life, but I felt as if the UTWS3 battery drained faster than the UTWS1. *RE:Yes, the battery life of the UTWS1 is a little longer than that of the UTWS3*
If yes to the above, I personally would love to see the next iteration of the UTWS to have better battery life. I tend to listen to music throughout the entire day, so if you could somehow magically increase the battery life to 10 hours that would be amazing, to accommodate the commute to and from work and 8 hours of work time. (That being said, this is just what I would personally love to see, I can easily imagine that most people aren't listening to music for 10 or so hours a day and will put the units in the charging case at some point LOL).*RE:Your advice is good. In fact this is what we are trying to do.If you listen to music a lot, we recommend that you use the TWS+ mode. With TWS+, battery life of the UTWS3 will increase by 1.5 to 2 hours. There are some new phones that support TWS+, but iPhone and some older phones do not.*


----------



## Subatomic

frosty5689 said:


> Mind letting me know which MMCX to 2pin adapter you're using? I'm trying to find one that is as short as possible to increase the fit and reduce possible pressure on the earlobes from the earlobe guide bending too much. Thanks!


I'm using the OE adapter, ordered directly from their website: https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/mmcx-to-ciem-adapter Took about ~3 weeks to deliver over christmas China to Australia.

As far as I can tell it has little to no impact on the fit of the UTWS3 around my ear, I don't notice it at all. It only impacts the fit of my CIEMs in the case - I have to twist them around the MMCX adapter to fit them backwards in the case.


----------



## FiiO

Subatomic said:


> Finally got my pair in the mail via AliExpress, took over 4 weeks from China, ugh.
> 
> First impressions, my 5BA CIEMs barely fit, be very careful with bigger iems. I have to spin them around the MMCX connector to fit them flush with the sides of the case. Good thing I got the MMCX version with 2Pin adapters.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Is your 5BA CIEM the recessed 0.78 headphone? Just curious whether your adapter could work with the recessed 0.78 headphone.

You could adjust the volume in the UTWS3 or in the mobile phone so you could get larger volume adjustment range. 

And there is 3 sets of button control for the UTWS3. You could set via the APP: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/471933.html

Best regards


----------



## epaludo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Is your 5BA CIEM the recessed 0.78 headphone? Just curious whether your adapter could work with the recessed 0.78 headphone.
> 
> ...



I'm also curious about the adapter. Seems like the Westone W4R won't connect to the UTWS3 2 pin connector due to recessed access. Hence the most compact MMCX-0.78 2 pin adapter solution is desired


----------



## Overkill Red

xSDMx said:


> Very odd. I suspect something happened when the UTWS3R was being flashed with the new firmware leaving it now in an inoperable diagnostic mode.
> 
> Separately, as a funny bug, I also observed that the progress bar has its UI input enabled and I was actually able to "drag" the progress bar up and down. Gotta love software!



I borrowed a friend’s phone to do the update today, it worked well on the L side, but on the R side I’m experiencing similar issues. Sometimes the update actually gets to 100% and nearly finishes, but the app tells me “Update Failed. Please try again”, and then the problems start again. Seems the R side is basically unable to hold a connection while the L side is fine.

Real bummer, these were great while they were working.


----------



## xSDMx

Overkill Red said:


> I borrowed a friend’s phone to do the update today, it worked well on the L side, but on the R side I’m experiencing similar issues. Sometimes the update actually gets to 100% and nearly finishes, but the app tells me “Update Failed. Please try again”, and then the problems start again. Seems the R side is basically unable to hold a connection while the L side is fine.
> 
> Real bummer, these were great while they were working.



Total bummer. Given that we have two incidents now, I'm hopeful that FiiO will be able to investigate, repro locally, and resolve. FWIW nobody reached out to me about investigation or RMA, etc. so I just returned them to Amazon.


----------



## Subatomic

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Is your 5BA CIEM the recessed 0.78 headphone? Just curious whether your adapter could work with the recessed 0.78 headphone.
> 
> ...



They have a 0.78mm recessed port. I’m using the OE adapter and the MMCX UTWS3.

This is what they look like with the CIEMs in their normal orientation.




Have to rotate them 90 degrees to fit in the case, and even then they barely fit. Not a big deal, just something to look out for for those who have big IEMs.


This is what the EQ screen in the app looks to me. Only 3 EQprofiles to chose from, and can’t tweak the bands to create a custom EQprofile, which is disappointing. Is that functionality something that can be provided in a software update?


----------



## xSDMx

Got my replacement pair from Amazon (fast!) and all is working well with my SE846s, Pixel 4 XL, and UTWS3! I'm staying away from the firmware update feature until there is more info on the bricking issue I (and others) experienced.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods (Jan 22, 2021)

I know this doesnt have APTX-LL. But does the chipset have the provision to enable aptx-ll through firmware update in the future or not?


----------



## ClieOS

I updated my UTWS3 a few days ago, both sides go separately without any problem.


----------



## Ichos

Mine too.
Very easy and straight procedure.


----------



## ClieOS

BlazdiqFoods said:


> I know this doesnt have APTX-LL. But does the chipset have the provision to enable aptx-ll through firmware update in the future or not?



QCC3020 doesn't support aptX-LL. In fact, none of the newer Qualcomm BT chipsets seem to support aptX-LL anymore. I'll venture a guess and think this is because Qualcomm is phasing out aptX-LL in favor of aptX Adaptive (*which can be almost as low a latency as aptX-LL) , though only the upper range of Qualcomm BT chipsets are capable of aptX Adaptive as it also needs to be compatible with aptX HD at the same time.


----------



## Overkill Red

Got a replacement for mine as well, phew.


----------



## frosty5689

Subatomic said:


> I'm using the OE adapter, ordered directly from their website: https://www.oeaudio.net/product-page/mmcx-to-ciem-adapter Took about ~3 weeks to deliver over christmas China to Australia.
> 
> As far as I can tell it has little to no impact on the fit of the UTWS3 around my ear, I don't notice it at all. It only impacts the fit of my CIEMs in the case - I have to twist them around the MMCX adapter to fit them backwards in the case.


Awesome. I just realized the IE8s do not use standard 2pin and I need a special adapter for it. The ones found on AliExpress are all bent, but there doesn't seem to be straight adapters for IE8s. Guess I'll just have to order them and try it.


----------



## xSDMx

Still hesitant to try updating the firmware again, but here's my own "update"... I'm totally loving these!

Pairing isn't completely seamless like with my Pixel Buds, but if you follow the procedure it works 100% of the time (unlike my experience with the CF01s). As long as you manually unpair on the previous device, it'll automatically go into pairing mode and you can just pair on your next device and you're good to go. I flipped back and forth a bunch with no issues. Nice.

As an aside, best signal strength I've ever seen for any bluetooth audio device connected to my MacBook(s) @ avg. -55 RSSI for these vs. -70~80 RSSI on the Pixel Buds or others. Haven't experienced any cutouts.

Microphone quality via the onboard dual mics is passable. I still prefer using my webcam mic. But it's okay in a pinch.

The app is critical IMHO for configuring and customizing them. Has button mappings, EQ, pairing override, etc. CF01 had no app and it was a big frustration point.

Ergonomics are also good. Best button placement of any TWS solution I've used so far IMHO. I'm happy to be rid of the Pixel Bud touch controls or the awkward top-mounted membrane button on the CF01.

So, all in all. Is it perfect? No. I wish it had Qi wireless charging, a smaller case, an easier & more reassuring firmware update process, and multipoint pairing. But it's the best solution I've used so far. At $80 via Amazon US, it's an easy buy and a no-brainer for anyone wanting to add more utility to their IEMs.

Also... it looks beautiful with my SE846s!


----------



## Dixter

anybody see the 2 pin version for sale in the US??


----------



## FiiO Willson

BlazdiqFoods said:


> I know this doesnt have APTX-LL. But does the chipset have the provision to enable aptx-ll through firmware update in the future or not?



No, will not Support Aptx-ll, Sorry.


----------



## FiiO Willson

xSDMx said:


> Still hesitant to try updating the firmware again, but here's my own "update"... I'm totally loving these!
> 
> Pairing isn't completely seamless like with my Pixel Buds, but if you follow the procedure it works 100% of the time (unlike my experience with the CF01s). As long as you manually unpair on the previous device, it'll automatically go into pairing mode and you can just pair on your next device and you're good to go. I flipped back and forth a bunch with no issues. Nice.
> 
> ...



I am very pleased that you enjoyed it.
Qi wireless charging was not added due to product cost and schedule, but we may add it to UTWS5.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

ClieOS said:


> QCC3020 doesn't support aptX-LL. In fact, none of the newer Qualcomm BT chipsets seem to support aptX-LL anymore. I'll venture a guess and think this is because Qualcomm is phasing out aptX-LL in favor of aptX Adaptive (*which can be almost as low a latency as aptX-LL) , though only the upper range of Qualcomm BT chipsets are capable of aptX Adaptive as it also needs to be compatible with aptX HD at the same time.






FiiO Willson said:


> No, will not Support Aptx-ll, Sorry.



Thank you to both of you. Much appreciated.


----------



## xSDMx

@FiiO Willson  As a feature request, would it be possible to change the functionality to, instead of rejecting incoming connection requests, override whatever device next connects? For example, I have a laptop and a phone. If the phone is connected to the UTWS3 and then I want to use my laptop with the UTWS3, the bluetooth connection is rejected from my laptop until I first disconnect on the phone. With the Pixel Buds, for example, whichever device next requests to connect takes precedence over whatever device is currently connected. This makes it very quick to switch between devices without requiring multipoint pairing.


----------



## meridius

anyone know when these are going to be in the uk sellers ?


----------



## jaibautista

Joining the UTWS3 party with the 0.78mm version! 






I can't complain anything about the fit and ergonomics; except when my head is on a pillow, I don't notice the heft of the dongles:






My only problem is that I can't seem to put the dongles with the CIEMs attached; although i was thinking that getting the MMCX version might have solved my issue, since I have large ears (and therefore large CIEMs), there's really no workaround but to remove the CIEMs whenever I have to charge the dongles. I hope I don't break my CIEMs with the repeated attachment/detachment of the dongles!

Very happy to have bought them (and have waited for more than a week, as I bought them straight from China via Lazada). Thanks Fiio!


----------



## FiiO Willson

xSDMx said:


> @FiiO Willson  As a feature request, would it be possible to change the functionality to, instead of rejecting incoming connection requests, override whatever device next connects? For example, I have a laptop and a phone. If the phone is connected to the UTWS3 and then I want to use my laptop with the UTWS3, the bluetooth connection is rejected from my laptop until I first disconnect on the phone. With the Pixel Buds, for example, whichever device next requests to connect takes precedence over whatever device is currently connected. This makes it very quick to switch between devices without requiring multipoint pairing.


Would you like to have a one-two function?  to connect 2 devices at the same time, such as a mobile phone and a laptop?
UTWS3 does not support one-two as the QCC3020 does not support.


----------



## Ocelitgol

jaibautista said:


> Joining the UTWS3 party with the 0.78mm version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, have you tried rotating them sideways fit inside the charging case? 

Like this


----------



## xSDMx (Jan 23, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> Would you like to have a one-two function?  to connect 2 devices at the same time, such as a mobile phone and a laptop?
> UTWS3 does not support one-two as the QCC3020 does not support.



Multipoint (or "one-two function") pairing would be perfection, but isn't strictly required here. The Pixel Buds also don't support multipoint. This just comes down to the connection/handshake behavior and ease of disconnect and reconnect. The default behavior right now is to reject an incoming connection if already connected to some device. I propose changing the behavior to accepting the new incoming connection and disconnecting from the current device. This isn't multipoint and many non-multipoint BT audio devices handle it this way. It makes switching devices much more seamless even without multipoint. Just a thought for a potential low hanging fruit that might help boost usability and make a great device even more awesome!


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

My phone only has these options. Which one should i use with UTWS3 for the lowest latency for FPS gaming? 

I thought i would have TWS+ after updating my LG V30


----------



## hockeyhippopotamus

xSDMx said:


> Multipoint (or "one-two function") pairing would be perfection, but isn't strictly required here. The Pixel Buds also don't support multipoint. This just comes down to the connection/handshake behavior and ease of disconnect and reconnect. The default behavior right now is to reject an incoming connection if already connected to some device. I propose changing the behavior to accepting the new incoming connection and disconnecting from the current device. This isn't multipoint and many non-multipoint BT audio devices handle it this way. It makes switching devices much more seamless even without multipoint. Just a thought for a potential low hanging fruit that might help boost usability and make a great device even more awesome!



I completely agree with this. All too often I find myself turning on the UTWS3 and find it connected to my phone in the living room (the BT range on the UTWS3 is surprisingly good) and I'd have to find my phone, disconnect the headset with it before I can establish a BT connection with the computer. 

The sony wf-1000xm3 on the other hand will just switch to the new connection when a request comes in even if it was connected to another device. It makes things much easier


----------



## xSDMx

hockeyhippopotamus said:


> I completely agree with this. All too often I find myself turning on the UTWS3 and find it connected to my phone in the living room (the BT range on the UTWS3 is surprisingly good) and I'd have to find my phone, disconnect the headset with it before I can establish a BT connection with the computer.
> 
> The sony wf-1000xm3 on the other hand will just switch to the new connection when a request comes in even if it was connected to another device. It makes things much easier



@FiiO Willson This would be hugely appreciated and I imagine possible via a firmware update changing the default connection handshake behavior. Maybe enough incentive for me to try doing a firmware update again!


----------



## lexnihilo (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi all - long time lurker, second time poster here. Recently got my hands on a set of UTWS3s with the hope of running my FH7s off of them. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a bit of an issue with them, and wanted to see if I had a dud pair or if anyone else could confirm what I was seeing...

When I went to connect the IEMs to the UTWS3, they wouldn't click into place, and left a substantial gap between in the MMCX connection. The gap is substantially bigger on the right UTWS3 than the left.





The connection seemed to have a very weak hold on the IEM, so I took a bit of a closer look, and it looks like the male connector's pin on the UTWS3 on the right ear adapter is too big for the female connector, forcing the center pin socket apart...








For reference, here's a side-by-side shot with a Sony MMCX cable on the left and the UTWS3 on the right.





Can anyone else check if their IEM pin socket seems to have widened after popping them on the UTWS3? Because if I'm not completely crazy, and this is the case for other UTWS3s, that's... bad. IEM-killer bad, in the long run.

@FiiO Willson, any response from Fiio on this would also be appreciated.

Edit: Took the left IEM off of the left adapter, checked the IEM connector - looked ok. Popped it on to the right adapter, took it off, checked it - yep, IEM pin socket got forced way wider. Think that's as much as I'm willing to experiment with the UTWS3 with my own IEMs...


----------



## jaibautista

Ocelitgol said:


> Just curious, have you tried rotating them sideways fit inside the charging case?
> 
> Like this



My CIEMs are quite large (since i also have large ears) so even if I rotated them the shells aren't flush:







Apparently the charging case still charges the dongles even if the case isn't fully shut. But I have to play with the left dongle's position for them to be charged (I don't have any issues with the right dongle).


----------



## Ocelitgol

jaibautista said:


> My CIEMs are quite large (since i also have large ears) so even if I rotated them the shells aren't flush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...that is quite large indeed. 
I think iBasso CF01 might fit yours but I can't recommend it because of the high output impedance issue. 
How big of a gap when it's closed are we talking about? 
Another "ghetto" mod that I can think of is to put the whole thing inside an outer case. Maybe on of those small iem case on Amazon.


----------



## xSDMx

Not that I'm recommending it, but someone in the Amazon US reviews had a similar issue and cut through the bottom of the UTWS3 case driver bowls to make more room.


----------



## FiiO Willson

xSDMx said:


> Multipoint (or "one-two function") pairing would be perfection, but isn't strictly required here. The Pixel Buds also don't support multipoint. This just comes down to the connection/handshake behavior and ease of disconnect and reconnect. The default behavior right now is to reject an incoming connection if already connected to some device. I propose changing the behavior to accepting the new incoming connection and disconnecting from the current device. This isn't multipoint and many non-multipoint BT audio devices handle it this way. It makes switching devices much more seamless even without multipoint. Just a thought for a potential low hanging fruit that might help boost usability and make a great device even more awesome!


We'll look into that headset you mentioned and see if there's anything we can reference, thank you very much.


----------



## FiiO Willson

BlazdiqFoods said:


> My phone only has these options. Which one should i use with UTWS3 for the lowest latency for FPS gaming?
> 
> I thought i would have TWS+ after updating my LG V30


I think aptX will be the best.


----------



## FiiO Willson

lexnihilo said:


> Hi all - long time lurker, second time poster here. Recently got my hands on a set of UTWS3s with the hope of running my FH7s off of them. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a bit of an issue with them, and wanted to see if I had a dud pair or if anyone else could confirm what I was seeing...
> 
> When I went to connect the IEMs to the UTWS3, they wouldn't click into place, and left a substantial gap between in the MMCX connection. The gap is substantially bigger on the right UTWS3 than the left.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you for your feedback, I will ask the after sales team to confirm the issue and will have them contact you.


----------



## jaibautista

Ocelitgol said:


> hmm...that is quite large indeed.
> I think iBasso CF01 might fit yours but I can't recommend it because of the high output impedance issue.
> How big of a gap when it's closed are we talking about?
> Another "ghetto" mod that I can think of is to put the whole thing inside an outer case. Maybe on of those small iem case on Amazon.



Here's the gap: 






Also, I noticed that the dongles wouldn't charge if I don't charge the charging case. Which is weird, because i think the charging case is fully topped off.

@FiiO Willson can you confirm if i need to fully close the charging case to activate charging? I am able to charge the dongles with the case slightly open only if i also charge the charging case.

Thanks!


----------



## RamblerBoy

I connected my utws3 to samsung s9+ but i am unable to view the same via fiio control app. Does any one else face the same.?

Also i have 5 different fiio utws3 names showing up in my phone while scanning via bluetooth of which 4 are paired. I am unable to pair the 5th one.

Please find the screenshots below. Does anyone know how to view and control utws3 via fiio control app with samsung s9+?


----------



## Nokduangrach

I have used Fiio utws3 daily as my earbud on the go. There is one downside which is it does not support multi-devices. Is it? If I misunderstood,  please explain me how to pair 2 devices at the same time. 
In my case, every Sunday from 1-6pm,I have an online class which I connected my Fiio utws3 with macbook Pro to listen teaching. However, I also want to get a call from my IPhone. How should I do? At the moment I wear Bose qc35 for an online class instead. Bose qc35 (1st generation which is released 5 years ago) can respond both devices spontaneously.


----------



## Ocelitgol

RamblerBoy said:


> I connected my utws3 to samsung s9+ but i am unable to view the same via fiio control app. Does any one else face the same.?
> 
> Also i have 5 different fiio utws3 names showing up in my phone while scanning via bluetooth of which 4 are paired. I am unable to pair the 5th one.
> 
> Please find the screenshots below. Does anyone know how to view and control utws3 via fiio control app with samsung s9+?


Hmm...for my case, I only need to connect the UTWS3 L or R on the bluetooth setting. I didn't pair with the LE ones.
In the app, the ones show up are the LE ones. I assume LE is Low Energy in this case. 

Maybe try unpairing the LE ones on the bluetooth page and refresh the Fiio app with only either UTWS3 L or UTWS3 R connected?


----------



## Ocelitgol

Nokduangrach said:


> I have used Fiio utws3 daily as my earbud on the go. There is one downside which is it does not support multi-devices. Is it? If I misunderstood,  please explain me how to pair 2 devices at the same time.
> In my case, every Sunday from 1-6pm,I have an online class which I connected my Fiio utws3 with macbook Pro to listen teaching. However, I also want to get a call from my IPhone. How should I do? At the moment I wear Bose qc35 for an online class instead. Bose qc35 (1st generation which is released 5 years ago) can respond both devices spontaneously.


I think Fiio said somewhere that the chip itself does not support multi-profile pairing. 
On Android though, you can find some app that relay the audio from the PC to the phone so you can keep UTWS3 connected to your phone only. Maybe there is an alternative for that on iOS?


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Ocelitgol said:


> I think Fiio said somewhere that the chip itself does not support multi-profile pairing.
> On Android though, you can find some app that relay the audio from the PC to the phone so you can keep UTWS3 connected to your phone only. Maybe there is an alternative for that on iOS?


What that app name for Android you said?


----------



## Nokduangrach

Ocelitgol said:


> I think Fiio said somewhere that the chip itself does not support multi-profile pairing.
> On Android though, you can find some app that relay the audio from the PC to the phone so you can keep UTWS3 connected to your phone only. Maybe there is an alternative for that on iOS?


Thank you very much  for your prompt clarification. Your suggestion is interesting, I will try.


----------



## xSDMx

That's a good workaround idea, @Ocelitgol especially if their use case isn't latency sensitive.

@Nokduangrach FWIW the QCC3020 used in the UTWS3 definitely does not support what is commonly referred to as multipoint pairing. I will also stress that basically no TWS adapters have chipsets with multipoint ATM. Some of the larger BT adapters, e.g. my ES100 do. As a compromise, although not exactly helpful for your use case, I'm urging @FiiO Willson to suggest that the engineering team revise the connection handshake behavior to accept/change to the new device on a new connection request instead of rejecting any new requests if a device is already connected. This will at least make it faster and easier to switch between devices in lieu of multipoint. This is common (Pixel Buds, Sony wf1000, etc. all work this way).


----------



## Ocelitgol

BlazdiqFoods said:


> What that app name for Android you said?


i'm using AudioRelay. It should be free on Google Play. The latency isn't that bad actually, not perfect for movie but doable.


----------



## Ocelitgol

xSDMx said:


> That's a good workaround idea, @Ocelitgol especially if their use case isn't latency sensitive.
> 
> @Nokduangrach FWIW the QCC3020 used in the UTWS3 definitely does not support what is commonly referred to as multipoint pairing. I will also stress that basically no TWS adapters have chipsets with multipoint ATM. Some of the larger BT adapters, e.g. my ES100 do. As a compromise, although not exactly helpful for your use case, I'm urging @FiiO Willson to suggest that the engineering team revise the connection handshake behavior to accept/change to the new device on a new connection request instead of rejecting any new requests if a device is already connected. This will at least make it faster and easier to switch between devices in lieu of multipoint. This is common (Pixel Buds, Sony wf1000, etc. all work this way).


Multipoint pairing is indeed very desirable to give the UTWS lineup a completed features package (plus some improvement on the software side). 

I also remember that Samsung has some kind of seamless switch between different Samsung devices (there is an option for that on the Galaxy Buds Plus app). But to be fair, Samsung did use their own chip for that (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## FiiO Willson

jaibautista said:


> Here's the gap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, turning off box charging is the right thing to do.
Opening the box a little bit is right at the threshold of the box's judgement so that it will not work steadily. Our experiments were also tested with the box turned all the way off.


----------



## FiiO Willson

RamblerBoy said:


> I connected my utws3 to samsung s9+ but i am unable to view the same via fiio control app. Does any one else face the same.?
> 
> Also i have 5 different fiio utws3 names showing up in my phone while scanning via bluetooth of which 4 are paired. I am unable to pair the 5th one.
> 
> Please find the screenshots below. Does anyone know how to view and control utws3 via fiio control app with samsung s9+?


Hello
Please try refreshing here,



 if not, you need to kill the FiiO Contral APP(Kill,not Only Close it) and reopen it again.
You don't need to connect LE-UTWS3V0.2.45L.
Also, there is a more stable version of V0.2.46 which you are advised to upgrade.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nokduangrach said:


> I have used Fiio utws3 daily as my earbud on the go. There is one downside which is it does not support multi-devices. Is it? If I misunderstood,  please explain me how to pair 2 devices at the same time.
> In my case, every Sunday from 1-6pm,I have an online class which I connected my Fiio utws3 with macbook Pro to listen teaching. However, I also want to get a call from my IPhone. How should I do? At the moment I wear Bose qc35 for an online class instead. Bose qc35 (1st generation which is released 5 years ago) can respond both devices spontaneously.


Hi
This issue has also been reported by users and will be evaluated.
We will see if there is a better way to improve the user experience, thank you.


----------



## FiiO

RamblerBoy said:


> I connected my utws3 to samsung s9+ but i am unable to view the same via fiio control app. Does any one else face the same.?
> 
> Also i have 5 different fiio utws3 names showing up in my phone while scanning via bluetooth of which 4 are paired. I am unable to pair the 5th one.
> 
> Please find the screenshots below. Does anyone know how to view and control utws3 via fiio control app with samsung s9+?


Dear friend,


Please try to turn on the location function in your mobile phone and check again. Remember not to use the FiiO Music app and FiiO Control app at the same time.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

lexnihilo said:


> Hi all - long time lurker, second time poster here. Recently got my hands on a set of UTWS3s with the hope of running my FH7s off of them. Unfortunately, I seem to be having a bit of an issue with them, and wanted to see if I had a dud pair or if anyone else could confirm what I was seeing...
> 
> When I went to connect the IEMs to the UTWS3, they wouldn't click into place, and left a substantial gap between in the MMCX connection. The gap is substantially bigger on the right UTWS3 than the left.
> 
> ...





FiiO Willson said:


> Hi, thank you for your feedback, I will ask the after sales team to confirm the issue and will have them contact you.


Dear friend,

Does the output work correctly? There is a tolerance range for the MMCX connector. So the connection with some unit may not be that tight without gap. 
You could try to connect again to check if it helps?


----------



## FiiO

Overkill Red said:


> I borrowed a friend’s phone to do the update today, it worked well on the L side, but on the R side I’m experiencing similar issues. Sometimes the update actually gets to 100% and nearly finishes, but the app tells me “Update Failed. Please try again”, and then the problems start again. Seems the R side is basically unable to hold a connection while the L side is fine.
> 
> Real bummer, these were great while they were working.


Dear friend,

When updating the firmware for the R side, what's the status of the L side? 

Have you *turned off *the L side at that time? 

Best regards


----------



## Mlaihk

I just got the utws3 last weekend and tested them (updated to 0.26 firmware) with my Andromeda S.  I am a bit disappointed.  Source is a S20Ultra phone on AptX, streaming 16-bit 48k lossly music.  The Andromeda S just loss all sparkle upside and the low end bass.  The Andromeda S paired with the utws3 actually sounds worse than MTW2.0 with aptX, which is surprising to me.  When I connect the Andromeda S back to 3.5mm and a Zortello DAC, all its glory were back.

The Andromeda S also sounded great with the Shanling MW200, which is I believe to be the equivalent of the Fiio LC-BT2, abeit on LDAC.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Mlaihk said:


> I just got the utws3 last weekend and tested them (updated to 0.26 firmware) with my Andromeda S.  I am a bit disappointed.  Source is a S20Ultra phone on AptX, streaming 16-bit 48k lossly music.  The Andromeda S just loss all sparkle upside and the low end bass.  The Andromeda S paired with the utws3 actually sounds worse than MTW2.0 with aptX, which is surprising to me.  When I connect the Andromeda S back to 3.5mm and a Zortello DAC, all its glory were back.
> 
> The Andromeda S also sounded great with the Shanling MW200, which is I believe to be the equivalent of the Fiio LC-BT2, abeit on LDAC.


maybe you need something like 0.1 output impedance


----------



## lexnihilo

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Does the output work correctly? There is a tolerance range for the MMCX connector. So the connection with some unit may not be that tight without gap.
> You could try to connect again to check if it helps?



The output works in terms of sound output - the problem is 

The mmcx retaining ring does not fully enter into the IEM, so theres nothing really preventing the IEM from disconnecting
The IEM female mmcx connector's pin socket is forced so wide apart that it no longer works with any other mmcx male connector, like the stock FH7 cable


----------



## RamblerBoy

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 
> Please try to turn on the location function in your mobile phone and check again. Remember not to use the FiiO Music app and FiiO Control app at the same time.
> ...


Hi, Thank you. Turning location on works. It now detects the devices.


----------



## Vaga Liki

Is this out of stock on Amazon now?


----------



## randeron

anyone here facing firmware upgrade issues? mine doesnt update, i have followed every steps from the manual and upon updating the progress bar just freezes there.


----------



## Aevum

mine updated, even if the process is weird, they sound OK, clearly the BTR5 demolishes them. 

But with my Blessing 2 ? they feel slightly underpowered but the most worrying part is that the soundstage compared to my sony A35 or BTR5 is around 10%, everything sounds compressed and inside my head.


----------



## FiiO

randeron said:


> anyone here facing firmware upgrade issues? mine doesnt update, i have followed every steps from the manual and upon updating the progress bar just freezes there.


Dear friend,

Did you try to turn off the other unit when updating one of the unit but the issue still remains? You could hold the button in the UTWS3 for about 5s to turn it off.(You could hear 'Power off' notification sound)

Best regards


----------



## FiiO




----------



## Aevum (Jan 26, 2021)

So, lets go over my opinions over this.

IEM used : Moondrop Blessing 2 (standard, non dusk)

Other bluetooth devices i own

- the original BTR
- Fiio BTR5
- AKG N400
- Soundcore Q30
- TRN BT20S

Now, the soundcore Q30 and the original BTR are there for laughs, the original BTR is a joke and the Q30 isnt in the same league.

anyways, down to the actuall stuff.

The B2 is a nice crowd pleaser with some weird weird treble sometimes and a subbass thats really at the mercy of the quality of the recording. so with a good source rsibilance is reduced and the subbass is there.

with the UTWS3, the subbase is there but somewhat reduced, and the sibilance, well, Implementing proper treble over bluetooth has always been an issue, many bluetooth devices have a weird treble rolloff, here the treble is reduced but you still feel some of the texture of the instruments, the sound quality detail wise is not bad, even good i would say, but you do feel it coming close to sibilance, listening to scratchy voices like Chris Cornell or cymbals. you almost feel it on the verge and you can almost start to feel the scraping feeling but then it dosnt cross over the line.

sound quality wise, its not going to win any awards but its good for the price, it wasnt as disappointing as the LC-BT2 where you noticed a decrease in detail and the build quality is meh (the MMCX connector issues, nevermind)

the true weak point is still power, they advertise this unit as having more power, 38mW at 16ohm, or 25mW at 32ohm, per channel, Volume is low, soundstage collapses, impact is weak, Basically dont pair this with anything power hungry, this will work great with easy to drive, the BTR5 at 80mW

Case and manufacutre

the case is big, in volume its 3 times the volume of the AKG N400 case, its as deep as the N400 is wide. its basically the size of 2 Altoids cans one on top of the other but slightly deeper. the build is... weird, its like when you buy a mid range car where it has leather and some luxury details, but at the same some plastics and covers feel very cheap, plus its very light for the supposed size it has, its 139g with the hooks and the B2 inside compared to the 80 grams of the AKG which is 1/3 the size.

the charging, im puzzled here, it has 3 lights, 2 small and 1 big, i´ve only seen the big one turn on indicating that you have more then 30% power on the case, but have not seen the lights on the ear hooks or the 2 smaller lights on the side of the big light indicating the charging status on the ear hooks.

Fiio products are hit or miss for me, I´ve had the M3K, M3 Pro, the X3 II and i have the BTR5, all of them beautify crafted with amazing quality and detail.
and others like the LC-BT2 or the original BTR which truly look like they were put together with no QC what so ever. and the quality of this sits somewhat in the middle but closer to the latter.

My final thoughts, I dont know who this product is for, the idea is to be able to use quality IEM´s as TWS, but the lack of power makes them lose most of their sparkle, sound stage and quality, i dont know any IEM´s above 100 bucks i would want to plug in to this. Maybe a moondrop Starfield or the Fiio FA1 ?

and there are good TWS earbuds that cost the same as the Fiio UTWS3 like the FIIL T1 Lite, so whats the point of spending 60 euros for the UTS3 and then on top you have to buy a pair of IEM´s that arent too power hungry so they dont get crippled by it so you are limited there, might as well spend directly 100-120 on a set of decent TWS.

On the other hand if you want to use your good IEM´s with a BT solution, you´re better served by getting a BTR5 and a balanced cable so you can get the whole 240mW per channel output it offers and get the most out of higher end IEM´s.

thats the dilemma im having with the UTWS3, i love my B2´s and they sound great off the BTR5, but they just feel lifeless off the UTWS3 and my N400 just crush them if i want to use TWS´s

I would have been better served by a shorter balanced cable on my BTR5.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Is there any outer casing that


Aevum said:


> So, lets go over my opinions over this.
> 
> IEM used : Moondrop Blessing 2 (standard, non dusk)
> 
> ...


This makes me regret ordering one. Sigh


----------



## Ocelitgol

I find low volume hard to believe...Maybe my Sony IER-Z1R is not as hard as I thought.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Aevum said:


> So, lets go over my opinions over this.
> 
> IEM used : Moondrop Blessing 2 (standard, non dusk)
> 
> ...


Hello,
As a product manager.I would like to illustrate our point of view.
I appreciate that you have bought so many FiiO products
1, First of all,this product, is different from a normal TWS headset. You also mentioned the power, so although UTWS3 only has 25W, it should be stronger than the majority of ordinary TWS headphones, which is why many people like it.
Of course, I'm not saying that this is the maximum power we can achieve, because with a form factor like the UTWS3, there is charging and range to consider, as well as the needs of most customers.
2, The bigger users of this product, we think, are the older users who have interchangeable headphones. Now the big companies are only thinking about producing new TWS and forgetting about these old users, what about their interchangeable headphones?
Those are great things and the TWS3 is just the thing to make them work better and much better than many TWS headphones
3, UTWS3 and FiiO BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 are not the same product definition, the latter can be directly connected to wired headphones, is another part of the needs of users
4, Now the UTWS3 appearance and function is not very perfect, but I think since many people like this kind of products, we will follow the better and better, just like the BTR series, we also need to continue to learn and improve.

This is our view, only for UTWS3

However, we may also make TWS headphones in the future, although we have already made ordinary TWS headphones before(like FW1),
But I think our advantage is the TWS headphones that are suitable for our users, which will be very different from those made by mobile phone manufacturers nowadays.


----------



## Aevum

I might be wrong about it, I might have gotten a defective unit  or the blessing 2 is just a very bad pairing for this product, i will do more testing, but my first impression was not good. maybe i was expecting too much from ut.


----------



## ClieOS

UTWS3 might not seen particularly powerful on the output, but it is already the most powerful TWS adapter out there and almost as powerful as BTR3K single-ended output. In comparison, iBasso CF-01 is like 9mW@32ohm IIRC. I do agree that TWS adapter, including UTWS3, are not quite at the same level as good BT adapter like BTR5 or 5K yet. Then again, that's the price of convenience and a true wireless experience.


----------



## Aevum

thats the point im trying to make, the Blessing 2 is clearly a bad pairing for the UTWS3, the recharge case size and the fact that it cripples higher end IEM´s makes going for a good standalone TWS like the AKG N400 or the Galaxy buds pro better value and have better sound quality. 

The whole idea behind adapters like this is being able to use your own high end IEM´s as TWS, but if the audio quality drops and a stand alone TWS can easy surpress your adapted IEM´s, whats the point ?

My B2´s sound dead off the UTWS3.


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

Anybody tried UTWS3 with any planar IEMs (Tin P1, Tri i3, etc)?


----------



## medi88

Hi, just wanted to see anybody has the same issue with me.
when i connect the UTWS3 to my computer and use it with MS Teams, i get an uneven volume level from each side, i.e. if the computer is connected to the right side, right side will be louder and left will be a lower and vice versa. this issue does not seem to happen when i'm taking calls with my phone.

edit: long time lurker.... first post..


----------



## ClieOS

Aevum said:


> The whole idea behind adapters like this is being able to use your own high end IEM´s as TWS, but if the audio quality drops and a stand alone TWS can easy surpress your adapted IEM´s, whats the point ?
> 
> My B2´s sound dead off the UTWS3.



Don't have the B2 to try, but my experience with FiiO's own FD5 + UTWS3 is pretty good, so is MassDrop Plus.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> UTWS3 might not seen particularly powerful on the output, but it is already the most powerful TWS adapter out there and almost as powerful as BTR3K single-ended output. In comparison, iBasso CF-01 is like 9mW@32ohm IIRC. I do agree that TWS adapter, including UTWS3, are not quite at the same level as good BT adapter like BTR5 or 5K yet. Then again, that's the price of convenience and a true wireless experience.


----------



## slex

FiiO Willson said:


>


I ordered..👍


----------



## FiiO Willson

medi88 said:


> Hi, just wanted to see anybody has the same issue with me.
> when i connect the UTWS3 to my computer and use it with MS Teams, i get an uneven volume level from each side, i.e. if the computer is connected to the right side, right side will be louder and left will be a lower and vice versa. this issue does not seem to happen when i'm taking calls with my phone.
> 
> edit: long time lurker.... first post..


I think the problem is due to the fact that the left and right ears are upgraded with different versions of software.
Have you upgraded the firmware? If so, you can re-upgrade the firmware again.


----------



## medi88

FiiO Willson said:


> I think the problem is due to the fact that the left and right ears are upgraded with different versions of software.
> Have you upgraded the firmware? If so, you can re-upgrade the firmware again.



Hi, both are on the latest firmware, version 2.46. updated them a couple of nights back. again, this only happens when taking calls with my laptop, not with my phone or my DAP. 

will try to reflash the firmware again..


----------



## medi88 (Jan 28, 2021)

medi88 said:


> Hi, both are on the latest firmware, version 2.46. updated them a couple of nights back. again, this only happens when taking calls with my laptop, not with my phone or my DAP.
> 
> will try to reflash the firmware again..




@FiiO Willson I'm still having the same issue when calling with MS Teams on my laptop after reflashing the updated firmware.  it makes it a bit disorienting as the sound will be slightly off centre. 

what's confusing me is that when i listen to songs, videos in youtube on my laptop i don't have the issue at all.

Appreciate if anybody can advise if they experienced the same issues and how to solve it, if any or if it's something that i just have to live with.


----------



## FiiO

*Unboxing Video of FiiO UTWS3 True Wireless Bluetooth Amplifier*


----------



## FiiO Willson

medi88 said:


> Hi, both are on the latest firmware, version 2.46. updated them a couple of nights back. again, this only happens when taking calls with my laptop, not with my phone or my DAP.
> 
> will try to reflash the firmware again..


I received your question, we will test it and if there are problems we will try to improve it！


----------



## FiiO

medi88 said:


> @FiiO Willson I'm still having the same issue when calling with MS Teams on my laptop after reflashing the updated firmware.  it makes it a bit disorienting as the sound will be slightly off centre.
> 
> what's confusing me is that when i listen to songs, videos in youtube on my laptop i don't have the issue at all.
> 
> Appreciate if anybody can advise if they experienced the same issues and how to solve it, if any or if it's something that i just have to live with.



Dear friend,

Could you please provide the operation system of your laptop to us so we could try to reproduce your issue? Your laptop has the Bluetooth function or you are using a Bluetooth adapter in your laptop?

Best regards


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Why do we need to turn on location/gps to use the fiio app??


----------



## medi88

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Could you please provide the operation system of your laptop to us so we could try to reproduce your issue? Your laptop has the Bluetooth function or you are using a Bluetooth adapter in your laptop?
> 
> Best regards



Hi, I'm on WIndows 10, BUild Code W10X64 1803. My laptop has bluetooth built in.

Thanks!


----------



## joshua13h

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Why do we need to turn on location/gps to use the fiio app??


I think it's an Android requirement for connecting to Bluetooth device, since their app is going to do that they need location services turned on


----------



## ClieOS

joshua13h said:


> I think it's an Android requirement for connecting to Bluetooth device, since their app is going to do that they need location services turned on



I think it is likely something to do with Bluetooth LE, which QCC3020 supports and needs location permission because parts of BLE is it's ability to be used as Bluetooth location tag.


----------



## meridius

anyone know a good alternative to these as they don't seem to be coming to the Uk from amazon or others and no response to when and need to make my westone w4r wireless 

thanks


----------



## BlazdiqFoods (Jan 30, 2021)

meridius said:


> anyone know a good alternative to these as they don't seem to be coming to the Uk from amazon or others and no response to when and need to make my westone w4r wireless
> 
> thanks


iBasso CF01
FiiO UTWS1
FiiO UTWS3
TRN BT20S
TRN BT20S PRO
Shure RMCE-TW1
OEAudio WS-1 TWS

Someone please add more


----------



## Ocelitgol

@FiiO Willson is it normal for the modules to not turning off/disconnecting when inside the case if the case has no battery left? Because that just happened to me. 

When I start to charge the case, then the modules disconnect like normal.


----------



## theowbert

meridius said:


> anyone know a good alternative to these as they don't seem to be coming to the Uk from amazon or others and no response to when and need to make my westone w4r wireless
> 
> thanks



Have you tried getting them from AliExpress? That's where I got mine from since I couldn't want to find out if/when an Australian retailer would have them in stock.


----------



## Aevum

i got them from Aliexpress and Zococity in spain will probobly have them soon.


----------



## ClieOS

Ocelitgol said:


> @FiiO Willson is it normal for the modules to not turning off/disconnecting when inside the case if the case has no battery left? Because that just happened to me.
> 
> When I start to charge the case, then the modules disconnect like normal.



Normal. I have a few TWS that behave the same way.


----------



## Aevum

the thing is that the modules are designed to stop or disconnect when they get a signal from the case, if the case is drained it cant send that signal.


----------



## FiiO

Ocelitgol said:


> @FiiO Willson is it normal for the modules to not turning off/disconnecting when inside the case if the case has no battery left? Because that just happened to me.
> 
> When I start to charge the case, then the modules disconnect like normal.


Dear friend,

Yes, it is normal. Please don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO (Feb 4, 2021)

The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James _Chapter_ 5 updated https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 5 UTWS3-probably the only app-controlled TWS ear hooks*
> 
> Mobile digital enthusiasts may know the biggest difference between iOS and Android system is that iOS is a closed system with limited user defined options, while Android is an open system with more options available for users.
> In the process of making products, we often encounter some problems and be in a dilemma, because there are no perfect answers to some problems which are related to using habits and preferences. In addition, it is more troublesome to achieve some complicated designs for a device like the UTWS3 without a display and with only one button.
> ...


----------



## vipertongn (Feb 1, 2021)

when will amazon usa be restocked?


----------



## RamblerBoy (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi, recently the FIIO UTWS3 L isn't pairing with Fiio UTWS3 R. FIIO UTWS3 L isn't showing in the list of available devices in bluetooth either. None of my devices, samsung s9+, fiio x5iii, dell laptop are showing FIIO UTWS3 L in list of available devices. When pairing UTWS3 R, audio comes only from the Right side, left side isn't working. The hard reset button, pressing the multi function button on case for 12+ seconds doesn't work either.

Basically the FIIO UTWS3 L isn't showing up on bluetooth available devices, neither is audio coming out of it even when Fiio UTWS3 R is connected. Nor does the hard reset function work. I had upgraded the devices to latest firmware and it had worked properly untill last week but it stopped working after a week after upgrading. I had tried turning the devices off and on. The white light on FIIO UTWS3 R blinks faster than the light on FIIO UTWS3 L untill the right side piece is connected to an audio devices. Once right side is connected, white light on FIIO UTWS3 R turns off while the light on FIIO UTWS3 L stays blinking.

The left side device is however connecting via FIIO control app and I tried factory reset, clear pairing, enter pairing mode but none of them are changing the situation. Also tried flashing firmware once again but it is not getting updated.

Edit Update: now FIIO UTWS3 L is connecting with Samsung S9+ but FIIO UTWS3 R isn't. I am guessing the issue is, both the sides (L & R) aren't pairing with each other. None of my devices support TWS+.


----------



## FiiO

[QUOTE =“ vipertongn，文章：16147764，成员：542107”]
美国亚马逊什么时候可以补货？
[/引用]

应该一个月后！


----------



## FiiO

RamblerBoy said:


> Hi, recently the FIIO UTWS3 L isn't pairing with Fiio UTWS3 R. FIIO UTWS3 L isn't showing in the list of available devices in bluetooth either. None of my devices, samsung s9+, fiio x5iii, dell laptop are showing FIIO UTWS3 L in list of available devices. When pairing UTWS3 R, audio comes only from the Right side, left side isn't working. The hard reset button, pressing the multi function button on case for 12+ seconds doesn't work either.
> 
> Basically the FIIO UTWS3 L isn't showing up on bluetooth available devices, neither is audio coming out of it even when Fiio UTWS3 R is connected. Nor does the hard reset function work. I had upgraded the devices to latest firmware and it had worked properly untill last week but it stopped working after a week after upgrading. I had tried turning the devices off and on. The white light on FIIO UTWS3 R blinks faster than the light on FIIO UTWS3 L untill the right side piece is connected to an audio devices. Once right side is connected, white light on FIIO UTWS3 R turns off while the light on FIIO UTWS3 L stays blinking.
> 
> ...



Did you turn off the Right earhook when doing the update for the Left earhook ？


----------



## RamblerBoy

FiiO said:


> Did you turn off the Right earhook when doing the update for the Left earhook ？


Yes i did. in fact, they worked fine even after updating for about a week. then one day when i tried pairing them with another phone I had, Poco F1, this started happening.


----------



## guido

when are they available on Amazon Italy?


----------



## johnratilla

can't close the case hahaha, but it's fine 😉

I'm using my ciem with mmcx to 2 pin adapter


----------



## mochill

ClieOS said:


> There are 4 impedance version of PT-2021 - this particular pair is the 32 ohm version and thus not difficult to drive at all. The other impedance version are 147, 257 and 365 ohm.


Where to find other impedence verison of pt2021


----------



## Aramaki

@FiiO, when I check the battery level on the Fiio app the left is losing battery faster than the right (60% vs 80%) even though both were charged and used equally, I have the current firmware installed.


----------



## ClieOS

mochill said:


> Where to find other impedence verison of pt2021



Got mine from official  Taoba store, not sure where else has them.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Aramaki said:


> @FiiO, when I check the battery level on the Fiio app the left is losing battery faster than the right (60% vs 80%) even though both were charged and used equally, I have the current firmware installed.



Hello friend
Non-Apple Bluetooth headset connection has several modes, TWS,TWS+,TWM. 
In TWS mode the power consumption of the main and negative ear is inconsistent and the latency varies. the TWS+ mode and TWM mode do not have this problem.
UTWS3 supports both TWS and TWS+ modes, but the exact mode used depends on whether the phone supports it or not. Apple phones and most Android phones do not support TWS+/TWM, so there is this problem

Some newer phones, such as Xiaomi 9, 10, 11, one Plus 8T, etc. support TWS+


----------



## Aramaki

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello friend
> Non-Apple Bluetooth headset connection has several modes, TWS,TWS+,TWM.
> In TWS mode the power consumption of the main and negative ear is inconsistent and the latency varies. the TWS+ mode and TWM mode do not have this problem.
> UTWS3 supports both TWS and TWS+ modes, but the exact mode used depends on whether the phone supports it or not. Apple phones and most Android phones do not support TWS+/TWM, so there is this problem
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------



## Ynot1

Fiio, I've got a feature idea. It comes from the fact that memory cost keeps getting cheaper, and people listen to the same stuff over and over again. Bluetooth standard should allow this to happen. When audio signal is converted to a bluetooth codec, the missing part or the lossy part should be saved at the transmitter. At the receiver codeced audio should be saved. And the next time the same audio is played or requested, receiver and transmitter will confirm that only the lossy part needs to be transmitted. This is going to allow lossless playback for most use cases. And here is the feature for Fiio. Allow user to select the option to replay song once before advancing to next song.


----------



## jbags

@FiiO, I noticed that the release notes for the UTWS3 included an ambient mode feature. Will this be implemented?


----------



## FiiO Willson

jbags said:


> @FiiO, I noticed that the release notes for the UTWS3 included an ambient mode feature. Will this be implemented?


Hello friend
Ambient sound mode has been removed due to some difficult issues


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ynot1 said:


> Fiio, I've got a feature idea. It comes from the fact that memory cost keeps getting cheaper, and people listen to the same stuff over and over again. Bluetooth standard should allow this to happen. When audio signal is converted to a bluetooth codec, the missing part or the lossy part should be saved at the transmitter. At the receiver codeced audio should be saved. And the next time the same audio is played or requested, receiver and transmitter will confirm that only the lossy part needs to be transmitted. This is going to allow lossless playback for most use cases. And here is the feature for Fiio. Allow user to select the option to replay song once before advancing to next song.



Hi, my friend
You have a very good idea. We have discussed this internally as well.
But it would require a lot more work on the software algorithm side. Maybe in time we will be able to do this.

Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## FiiO

The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James _Chapter_ 6 updated https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740 



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 6 A little case matters much*
> 
> The UTWS1 has much to be improved. In terms of personal experience, most of the problems are caused by the absence of a charging case. Therefore, we managed to design a charging case for the UTWS3 this time, which really makes sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## oaxacamm

FiiO said:


> Did you turn off the Right earhook when doing the update for the Left earhook ？


I too am having this issue. However, I can't find the firmware update. My left ear hook only worked for a few hrs then it stopped. Is there anything I can do to fix it? I've tried resetting and unpairing and pairing to different devices (MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, and iPhone XS Max).


----------



## theowbert

Aramaki said:


> @FiiO, when I check the battery level on the Fiio app the left is losing battery faster than the right (60% vs 80%) even though both were charged and used equally, I have the current firmware installed.



I'm going to assume this may have something to do with the left being the master and the right the slave.


----------



## Ichos

There is no master and slave.
Both are independent unless the connected phone does not support TWS+


----------



## Aramaki

Ichos said:


> There is no master and slave.
> Both are independent unless the connected phone does not support TWS+


My phone does not support TWS+ (Pixel 4a
).


----------



## Ichos

Aramaki said:


> My phone does not support TWS+ (Pixel 4a
> ).



So now it does make sense.
The UTWS3 reverts to normal master and slave TWS operation.
Not a big deal if you ask me , still greatly enjoyable.


----------



## Aramaki

Ichos said:


> So now it does make sense.
> The UTWS3 reverts to normal master and slave TWS operation.
> Not a big deal if you ask me , still greatly enjoyable.


I agree.


----------



## thebird

Hi. Will this fit a Sennheiser IE 40 Pro?


----------



## ClieOS

thebird said:


> Hi. Will this fit a Sennheiser IE 40 Pro?



Sennheiser uses it's own connectors. It might looks a little bit like MMCX,  it is actually not. However, there are adapters you can buy that will allow you to connect IE40 Pro to UTWS3


----------



## RamblerBoy

The right ear piece isn't charging while in the box. It's at 10% and about to die. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Shiven

Has anyone had success fixing the issue where one ear piece stops connecting? I upgraded firmware, and now my right ear piece won't show up or respond to anything. The left ear piece will only connect to my through the FiiO Control software; I can connect to it on my laptop as "LE-UTWS3v.0.2.46 L" but it won't play any sound. The right ear piece doesn't appear at all, on any device. 

I tried factory resetting the ear pieces by holding the multifunction button on the case for 12+ seconds, but it didn't do anything. The right ear piece also doesn't respond to any inputs (it won't turn on or off even when I press the multifunction button on the right ear piece). 

Any suggestions for how to troubleshoot this? My UTWS3s are basically useless right now.


----------



## oaxacamm

Shiven said:


> Has anyone had success fixing the issue where one ear piece stops connecting? I upgraded firmware, and now my right ear piece won't show up or respond to anything. The left ear piece will only connect to my through the FiiO Control software; I can connect to it on my laptop as "LE-UTWS3v.0.2.46 L" but it won't play any sound. The right ear piece doesn't appear at all, on any device.
> 
> I tried factory resetting the ear pieces by holding the multifunction button on the case for 12+ seconds, but it didn't do anything. The right ear piece also doesn't respond to any inputs (it won't turn on or off even when I press the multifunction button on the right ear piece).
> 
> Any suggestions for how to troubleshoot this? My UTWS3s are basically useless right now.


I get this too. I usually get both the the L and the R to show up when doing the factory reset. When I connect the L I’ll get a prompt to connect the R. Then the L will disconnect (I can only have either the L or R connected at a time). However, at the same time this is going sometimes the LE L and LE R show up but it’s only either or and only when that respective side is connected.  This is on all my devices iPhone XS Max, MacBook Air M1, MacBook Pro 16”, home built PC with Bluetooth 5.

I’ve emailed FiiOMusic and contacted them on Twitter but haven’t heard anything. Also, I can’t update the firmware because there is no option to upgrade the firmware in the FiiO Control iOS app.
It’s getting frustrating. It’s a great product if I can get it to work.


----------



## ClieOS (Feb 6, 2021)

*Chinese New Year is less than a week away and currently most business in China will be on vacation until probably the end of the month, so don't expect any reply till then.*


----------



## lawdawgryan

@FiiO Willson Hi there. I think I have a defective unit. I've tried to email FIio support several times but haven't gotten a response. I received my UTWS3 and it worked great for about five days. Then the right receiver stopped putting out sound. I know it is the receiver and not the headphones because once I put them back on the cable they worked fine. So only the left receiver worked for a few days before it stopped putting out sound altogether, too. I know the UTWS3 are charged and connecting to the device (I tried my phone, tablet, and laptop). I can get both the left and right receivers to connect to the devices, but they are not pushing any audio out through the headphones. Can I get a replacement or ??


----------



## FiiO

The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James _Chapter_ 7 updated https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740 



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 7 HiFi True Wireless Prospect*
> 
> Previously when the MP3 just came to the market, it applied dozens of chips with an extremely complicated internal circuit. As time went by, the trend of integration popularized gradually. The most extreme case was that a chip undertook all the functions. However, the latter portable HiFi MP3s, started to divide from each other, using independent chips for the processor, internal storage, DAC and amp part. The most extreme case was that a DAC chip was matched by hundreds of resistors.
> 
> ...


----------



## FiiO

oaxacamm said:


> I too am having this issue. However, I can't find the firmware update. My left ear hook only worked for a few hrs then it stopped. Is there anything I can do to fix it? I've tried resetting and unpairing and pairing to different devices (MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, and iPhone XS Max).


Dear friend, 

Please follow the steps below to check again: 

1. please check whether the paster on the metal contact has been ripped off. Or whether the metal contacts are covered with dirt.  
2. Try other charging cables, and use an 1-2A adapter to charge it for 1 to 2 hours.
3. Clear pairing (Keep the ear hooks inside, and then long-press the multifunction button of the charging case for 12s after opening the case lid.) 
4. Use alcohol wipes to clean the four charging contacts detailedly, and put UTWS3 back to the charging box when the contacts are dried. If the indicator light is not on still, please repeat 2-4 for a few times.

If the issue still remains, please contact your seller or support@fiio.com for help.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

lawdawgryan said:


> @FiiO Willson Hi there. I think I have a defective unit. I've tried to email FIio support several times but haven't gotten a response. I received my UTWS3 and it worked great for about five days. Then the right receiver stopped putting out sound. I know it is the receiver and not the headphones because once I put them back on the cable they worked fine. So only the left receiver worked for a few days before it stopped putting out sound altogether, too. I know the UTWS3 are charged and connecting to the device (I tried my phone, tablet, and laptop). I can get both the left and right receivers to connect to the devices, but they are not pushing any audio out through the headphones. Can I get a replacement or ??


Dear friend,

I failed to find your email in our email system. If you are convenient, please send again so we could reply you via email. And have you ever tried to clear the pairing in this way: Keep the ear hooks inside, and then long-press the multifunction button of the charging case for 12s after opening the case lid.

You could also clear the pairing via the FiiO Control app:





Are both units connecting to the mobile phone now? 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

lawdawgryan said:


> @FiiO Willson Hi there. I think I have a defective unit. I've tried to email FIio support several times but haven't gotten a response. I received my UTWS3 and it worked great for about five days. Then the right receiver stopped putting out sound. I know it is the receiver and not the headphones because once I put them back on the cable they worked fine. So only the left receiver worked for a few days before it stopped putting out sound altogether, too. I know the UTWS3 are charged and connecting to the device (I tried my phone, tablet, and laptop). I can get both the left and right receivers to connect to the devices, but they are not pushing any audio out through the headphones. Can I get a replacement or ??





oaxacamm said:


> I get this too. I usually get both the the L and the R to show up when doing the factory reset. When I connect the L I’ll get a prompt to connect the R. Then the L will disconnect (I can only have either the L or R connected at a time). However, at the same time this is going sometimes the LE L and LE R show up but it’s only either or and only when that respective side is connected.  This is on all my devices iPhone XS Max, MacBook Air M1, MacBook Pro 16”, home built PC with Bluetooth 5.
> 
> I’ve emailed FiiOMusic and contacted them on Twitter but haven’t heard anything. Also, I can’t update the firmware because there is no option to upgrade the firmware in the FiiO Control iOS app.
> It’s getting frustrating. It’s a great product if I can get it to work.





Shiven said:


> Has anyone had success fixing the issue where one ear piece stops connecting? I upgraded firmware, and now my right ear piece won't show up or respond to anything. The left ear piece will only connect to my through the FiiO Control software; I can connect to it on my laptop as "LE-UTWS3v.0.2.46 L" but it won't play any sound. The right ear piece doesn't appear at all, on any device.
> 
> I tried factory resetting the ear pieces by holding the multifunction button on the case for 12+ seconds, but it didn't do anything. The right ear piece also doesn't respond to any inputs (it won't turn on or off even when I press the multifunction button on the right ear piece).
> 
> Any suggestions for how to troubleshoot this? My UTWS3s are basically useless right now.





RamblerBoy said:


> The right ear piece isn't charging while in the box. It's at 10% and about to die. Is there a way to fix this?



*Hello friends,
Sorry for late reply.*
Because the Chinese New Year will come 2 days later, during which we will have 8 days off. Our work may not be normal during this period.
But I will try to find time to respond to your questions

After our tests, usually only one of the UTWS3 ear hooks does not connect, or there is no sound, usually for 2 reasons.
*1. The two earpieces have been upgraded with different firmware*
If you have upgraded the firmware yourself and the problem occurs after the firmware has been upgraded, then this is most likely the cause
Please make sure that the firmware is upgraded one by one, the UTWS3 cannot be upgraded with 2 earpieces at the same time, please note that it is best to keep the other earpiece turned off when upgrading.We have set up a reminder and forced settings in the FiiO Control APP, so you can download the  APP and try upgrading to the latest version from this link:  *http://fiio-firmware.fiio.net/fiiocontrol/FiiOControl_2.4.apk* 
we will push it to everyone via mobile phone later, but there is still some work to be done recently due to the holiday.
Sometimes the firmware version shown on the UTWS3 is the same, but not necessarily the full firmware, so if this is the case it is best to upgrade again. Sorry about this.
*2. The state of the two earpieces is different.*
If you have no problem upgrading the firmware, it is possible that the two earpieces are in different states, as the TWS mode limits the connection between the primary and secondary earpieces to different states.
The principle is that you have to have the same state in both the primary and secondary ear before you can connect to the phone, but if the states are different, you won't be able to connect.
The easiest way to do this is to put both earpieces in the charging case at the same time and press and hold 12s to reset.

I am very sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## oaxacamm

FiiO Willson said:


> *Hello friends,
> Sorry for late reply.*
> Because the Chinese New Year will come 2 days later, during which we will have 8 days off. Our work may not be normal during this period.
> But I will try to find time to respond to your questions
> ...


Hi Wilson,

I've tried to reset the earpieces by hold the multifunction for 12s. But this doesn't work. I've tried this method since I got them, about a month now.  I have an iOS and haven't been able to upgrade the firmware so I know that's not the issue. If I were to get an Android device and upgrade the firmware, would this fix the issue?


----------



## FiiO

The Story of FiiO UTWS3---From James _Chapter_ 8 updated https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-story-of-fiio-utws3-from-james.951675/#post-16091740 



FiiO said:


> *Chapter 8 Story Finale-all for our users*
> 
> 
> I have no idea if you have noticed our first generation, the UTWS1, unlike other models of FiiO, was only sold at our own Tmall store. Few of our sales agents had taken it. There are 2 main reasons. First, it is an OEM product, and many improvements have been made to the original design, resulting in high procurement costs. Second, it was mainly designed for our own earphones at the time, so we tried to give our old earphone users a user-friendly price. As a result, it would be unprofitable if the agents sold it.
> ...


----------



## FiiO Willson

oaxacamm said:


> Hi Wilson,
> 
> I've tried to reset the earpieces by hold the multifunction for 12s. But this doesn't work. I've tried this method since I got them, about a month now.  I have an iOS and haven't been able to upgrade the firmware so I know that's not the issue. If I were to get an Android device and upgrade the firmware, would this fix the issue?


Hello,
Please try connecting the UTWS3 directly to your phone using the FiiO control app with one of the Earhock connected.


----------



## tusing

Pretty frustrating that you MUST own an Android phone to update this thing. You can't update via a computer (Mac/PC/Linux) or an iOS device.

Also the noise in the connected earpiece is definitely audible.


----------



## guido

why is this adapter being sold with all these issues???


----------



## ClieOS

guido said:


> why is this adapter being sold with all these issues???



Mine has no issue at all, and I have been using it almost everyday.


----------



## guido

I hope so...am looking forward to it being available here on Amazon Italy...


----------



## Ocelitgol

guido said:


> I hope so...am looking forward to it being available here on Amazon Italy...



keep in mind, mostly people have issue will make post. Those have no issue don't tend to complain...

My unit has been working well (and mine was probably the 1st patch). Do let us know how you like them, but hey, Amazon has a wonderful return policy


----------



## Shiven

For what it's worth, I got mine working after an excruciating exercise in dealing with the software. The units are nice when they work, but wow are there some software issues that need to get smoothed out. 

In case it's helpful for others, here are the issues with my units and how I fixed them.

First, the left earbud successfully updated (to the .46 firmware), but the right earbud didn't update (so it remained on the .45 firmware). That resulted in the earbuds being inconsistently recognized and/or not responding. For instance, the right earbud wouldn't even turn on at points. I think some of that was that there was maybe a charging issue; I brushed the charging pins in the case and on the right receiver, and that seems like it might have helped, although it's not really clear.

I used the FiiO Control app to attempt to update the right earbud. Initially, it would freeze partway through installing the update and shut down the right earbud, but it got a bit further each time. After maybe a dozen updating attempts, it got to 100.0% . . . at which point it said the upgrade failed. I repeated the process, and it failed again. On the third attempt, it finally worked.

Then, I had to re-pair the units. That also took a few attempts. But now they are finally both on the latest firmware and re-paired with each other, so I can use them both at the same time.

I noticed that the issue with them setting the volume to max when connecting to a new source is still present (I thought the latest firmware was going to fix that?), but I'm not messing with them any further until I hear that future firmware rollouts are smoother. It took me several hours to get mine working properly.


----------



## Travors

[QUOTE = "guido, post: 16168909, membro: 6457"]
Lo spero ... non vedo l'ora che sia disponibile qui su Amazon Italia ...
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao è disponibile presso Stereo Play sia su Amazon che sul loro store


----------



## guido

si ho visto grazie...voglio ordinare quella a 2-pin...


----------



## frosty5689

I'm able to fit the IE8 in the charging case with a mmcx to ie8 adapter attached. The angle of the adapters doesn't prevent using the IE8s


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> keep in mind, mostly people have issue will make post. Those have no issue don't tend to complain...
> 
> My unit has been working well (and mine was probably the 1st patch). Do let us know how you like them, but hey, Amazon has a wonderful return policy





ClieOS said:


> Mine has no issue at all, and I have been using it almost everyday.





guido said:


> why is this adapter being sold with all these issues???


Thank you for your understanding and support
The products are designed and manufactured to solve all the problems found. But it is true that there will be some problems that will not be found until the market, because the number and conditions of use are not the same
We will continue to work hard to find the problems in advance。


----------



## TheRationalPi

Has anyone had any luck using these with the Massdrop Plus? The 0.78mm 2 pin connector doesn't look like it is recessed. Would I be correct in assuming that I'll need to get an MMCX to 0.78mm recessed adapter to make them work together?


----------



## ClieOS

TheRationalPi said:


> Has anyone had any luck using these with the Massdrop Plus? The 0.78mm 2 pin connector doesn't look like it is recessed. Would I be correct in assuming that I'll need to get an MMCX to 0.78mm recessed adapter to make them work together?



I have, and with a mmcx-to-0.78mm adapter.


----------



## TheRationalPi

ClieOS said:


> I have, and with a mmcx-to-0.78mm adapter.


Alright, I'll see how I go. Thank you!


----------



## zanzan1337

Would these work with IMR R1? As far I know, the 0,78 connector is vertical on the IMR, so would they fit?


----------



## akatsuki

Has anyone used these with either the Massdrop Plus's or Blessing Dusks? 0.78 2-pin, but I am wondering if the recess in the connector would be a problem.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

akatsuki said:


> Has anyone used these with either the Massdrop Plus's or Blessing Dusks? 0.78 2-pin, but I am wondering if the recess in the connector would be a problem.


I think someone did it with Massdrop plus here.


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Feb 15, 2021)

When can we expect an update to fix the issue with Fiio control not detecting the device. I cannot get mine to detect no matter what I do. I can use them fine but for some reason the volume is low, which I guess can be changed on fiio control app.

Edit: It seems with location on as suggested works. As a developer myself I do not understand why it would need this feature but oh well


----------



## ClieOS

EvilMegaDroid said:


> Edit: It seems with location on as suggested works. As a developer myself I do not understand why it would need this feature but oh well



As said before, it probably has to do with the Bluetooth LE side of the Qualcomm chip needed to establish extra control. It is not unique to UTWS3 as I recalled Qudelix 5K also needs to enable location to function properly, otherwise most of the extra control won't work.


----------



## DukeofActon

Anyone from Fiio know when these will be available from UK retailers? Looking to pairing them with my FH3s. Thanks.


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

I received mine last week and overall was really happy with them.  Unfortunately the right side unit just quite working altogether. I’m working to get them exchanged because they are a really handy Bluetooth option!


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

FiiO Willson said:


> We originally had added ambient sound mode, but there were some problems during the debugging process.
> Some users will help us test the ambient sound function, and later, if we can fix it, we can upgrade it through the software
> 
> Of course, if you are willing to add ambient sound after purchase, and help us test, you can private message me to get the software.


As soon as I get my replacements, I would love to help test the ambient sound feature!  I really want that


----------



## brazy001

Initial impressions of utws3 as compared to bt20s pro:

1. Build quality - in hand feel is much more premium for both case and units. 

2. Button is easier to press and more functionality. 

3. QC risk with TRN - my first connectors broke on the second iem I tried, lucky I could order the mmcx arm and no issues with the replacement, although annoying. Also sometimes the unit disconnects when seated in the case (eg in a gym bag) which is super annoying when my phone unwantingly connects to it from across the home and/or battery drains. Also just when trying to put the units away and ita fiddly to get it recognise it is in the case and disconnect BT/charge. 

4. Case design - iem sits nicely in available space without twisting.

Sound quality:
No huge difference here, bt20s pro has higher noise floor but utws3 has a bluetooth transmitter noise (mine is on my right unit which is the 'master'). 


Both are better than ibasso cf01 which had 
- roll off of extension on high and low
- extremely tight mmcx connector (causing failure on mine) 
- case lid which would not stay closed 
- horrible button placement 
- too large volume increments


Haven't had the utws3 for long though so can't comment on its longevity. So far looking good though 🤞


----------



## FiiO Willson

brazy001 said:


> Initial impressions of utws3 as compared to bt20s pro:
> 
> 1. Build quality - in hand feel is much more premium for both case and units.
> 
> ...


----------



## FiiO Willson

Lowtech Trevor said:


> As soon as I get my replacements, I would love to help test the ambient sound feature!  I really want that


Hello , i am very sorry  ambient sound  test has been aborted
We will try to add this feature in the next generation of products。


----------



## FiiO Willson

Shiven said:


> For what it's worth, I got mine working after an excruciating exercise in dealing with the software. The units are nice when they work, but wow are there some software issues that need to get smoothed out.
> 
> In case it's helpful for others, here are the issues with my units and how I fixed them.
> 
> ...



Hi, Friend

We are very sorry for the problem,   let you upgrade yourselves

We will try to find as many problems as possible later, so as to save you the trouble of upgrade failure


----------



## medi88

medi88 said:


> Hi, I'm on WIndows 10, BUild Code W10X64 1803. My laptop has bluetooth built in.
> 
> Thanks!


@FiiO Willson just thought i should let you know, managed to fix it by opening the fiio control app on my phone when the UTWS3 was connected to my laptop and i'm in a call and played around with the L/R balance and viola, the audio is centered now.


----------



## guido

ordered,,,,will try with KZ ZAX


----------



## RH64

Fiio

Here's a request.  On the next version, can you use mmcx connectors that will work with a recessed connector like the new sennheiser or the akg n5005?  I know they make adaptors but they cost half as much as the unit itself.


----------



## guido

will these ever be upgradeable with IOS?

I only have iPhones and MAC


----------



## FiiO Willson

guido said:


> will these ever be upgradeable with IOS?
> 
> I only have iPhones and MAC


I am very sorry
There is currently no iOS upgrade program available

Due to the special Bluetooth standard, iOS is very slow to upgrade and has a higher chance of errors, so there is no better solution than this.


----------



## guido

so now that I have ordered them what happens if they have an older software version installed??


----------



## oaxacamm

I bought a cheap android phone (29$) just do the firmware. It didn’t fix my left ear piece issue (there’s no sound coming from it). I ended up sending them back mom hoping the next pair works. They’re a great product when they work.


----------



## ClieOS

guido said:


> so now that I have ordered them what happens if they have an older software version installed??


Know any friend with Android smartphone?


----------



## guido

yip...most of my friends are unfortunate enough to own them...


----------



## FiiO Willson

oaxacamm said:


> I bought a cheap android phone (29$) just do the firmware. It didn’t fix my left ear piece issue (there’s no sound coming from it). I ended up sending them back mom hoping the next pair works. They’re a great product when they work.


We are sorry for any inconvenience caused to you

Our software engineers still need to work on making the upgrade experience better.


----------



## guido

gosh, hooked up to the KZ ZAX they sound amazing


----------



## meridius

any reason why these are still not been sold in the uk


----------



## FiiO

meridius said:


> any reason why these are still not been sold in the uk


The UTWS3 is out of stock currently. The next batch could be at about  April.

Best regards


----------



## guido

KZ ZAX ....excellent synergy!!


----------



## FiiO Willson

guido said:


> KZ ZAX ....excellent synergy!!


----------



## guido

It is a pity the graphic equalizer in the FiiO control app is so basic...absolutely useless in its current form


----------



## RH64

Has anyone compared the Fiio to the Shure RMCE-TW1?  I would be interested to hear the differences.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## brazy001

I thought that product was recalled for QC issues


----------



## RH64

It was but they released it again.


----------



## guido

Shure Aonic...same thing?  Quite a bit more expensive though and no 2-pin version..


----------



## ClieOS

guido said:


> Shure Aonic...same thing?  Quite a bit more expensive though and no 2-pin version..


Probably not the same thing. The size of Shure won't likely allow it to have the needed space for amp chip circuit as well as the bigger battery to power it, so it likely is a simple one chip implementation - given it supports aptX and it was announced quite a few months ago, my guess is that it is using a single QCC3020 solution that is closer to that of TRN BT20s rather than the QCC3020 + amp solution which UTWS3 is using.


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 1, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Probably not the same thing. The size of Shure won't likely allow it to have the needed space for amp chip circuit as well as the bigger battery to power it, so it likely is a simple one chip implementation - given it supports aptX and it was announced quite a few months ago, my guess is that it is using a single QCC3020 solution that is closer to that of TRN BT20s rather than the QCC3020 + amp solution which UTWS3 is using.


I couldn't agree with you more   

In fact, as a product manager, I can't see the product thinking of some manufacturers.
They say it is a HiFi product but the features are not very obvious.
We will have some products next that will be more clearly positioned and have enough appeal
Stay tuned!


----------



## Fawzay

I experiencing new software related issue where my modules are inside the case and it was closed and i could still connect to the module where it supposedly switched off when closed.
Resulting the module to drain of battery which the either one of the sides of the module unable to charge, so in the nutshell, my fiio utws3 is basically unusable...


----------



## roylan667

UTWS3 + Blessing 2 with some EQ on top.


----------



## guido

please FiiO update the control app with a usable equalizer...


----------



## miguelito

I have a Samsung tablet. The UTWS3 connects and I can play music. However, Fiio Control (latest v2.3) cannot see the UTWS3. Fiio Control works fine with the BTR3.

What is the issue here?

@FiiO


----------



## miguelito

miguelito said:


> I have a Samsung tablet. The UTWS3 connects and I can play music. However, Fiio Control (latest v2.3) cannot see the UTWS3. Fiio Control works fine with the BTR3.
> 
> What is the issue here?
> 
> @FiiO


I am returning the UTWS3 to Amazon. Not supporting the iPhone for firmware updates is insane. Enough with this.


----------



## FiiO Willson

miguelito said:


> I have a Samsung tablet. The UTWS3 connects and I can play music. However, Fiio Control (latest v2.3) cannot see the UTWS3. Fiio Control works fine with the BTR3.
> 
> What is the issue here?
> 
> @FiiO



Please turn on your phone's location so you should be able to find him.
This is not a requirement of our app, it may be a problem with the internal settings of the phone


----------



## FiiO Willson

Fawzay said:


> I experiencing new software related issue where my modules are inside the case and it was closed and i could still connect to the module where it supposedly switched off when closed.
> Resulting the module to drain of battery which the either one of the sides of the module unable to charge, so in the nutshell, my fiio utws3 is basically unusable...


In this case, it is estimated that the problem is caused by upgrading the software; or it is a problem with the probe contact, please contact your local aftermarket for replacement
If you find it inconvenient, you can call our official after-sales service @FiiO  , thank you!


----------



## Fawzay

FiiO Willson said:


> In this case, it is estimated that the problem is caused by upgrading the software; or it is a problem with the probe contact, please contact your local aftermarket for replacement
> If you find it inconvenient, you can call our official after-sales service @FiiO  , thank you!


Yes I have already sent in for replacement but I have to wait until the final week of march due to out of stock.


----------



## roylan667

I got the same problem based on what I have read here. Basically after updated to 2.46, the left one stopped working. After reading few posts here and there, I found out that I missed one step, which is to reset both after update firmware (put both inside enclosure, and press button 12 seconds). What I did is downgrade the left side to 2.45, then upgraded again to 2.46 (via local update). Then follow steps to reset it by putting both inside enclosure and press button for 12 seconds. Once we take it out, we can add back utws3 to the phone and it will works perfectly. At least works for me. Just sharing in case other people have the same issues.


----------



## miguelito

FiiO Willson said:


> Please turn on your phone's location so you should be able to find him.
> This is not a requirement of our app, it may be a problem with the internal settings of the phone


Too late. I have returned the UTWS3. You really need to deliver a fully-functional iPhone app in a market like the US. Inexcusable to miss this.


----------



## FiiO Willson

roylan667 said:


> I got the same problem based on what I have read here. Basically after updated to 2.46, the left one stopped working. After reading few posts here and there, I found out that I missed one step, which is to reset both after update firmware (put both inside enclosure, and press button 12 seconds). What I did is downgrade the left side to 2.45, then upgraded again to 2.46 (via local update). Then follow steps to reset it by putting both inside enclosure and press button for 12 seconds. Once we take it out, we can add back utws3 to the phone and it will works perfectly. At least works for me. Just sharing in case other people have the same issues.


Yes, the upgrade process can easily cause problems if something goes wrong.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the UTWS3 on Headfonia as well.
We feel it performs really well and as such we're awarding it with our recommended buy award.
https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-utws3-review/

For questions, @Aerosphere is the one to ask


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we review the UTWS3 on Headfonia as well.
> We feel it performs really well and as such we're awarding it with our recommended buy award.
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-utws3-review/
> 
> For questions, @Aerosphere is the one to ask


In your review you mention this UTWS3 supports AptX Low Latency. Is that true?


----------



## ClieOS

BlazdiqFoods said:


> In your review you mention this UTWS3 supports AptX Low Latency. Is that true?


Probably a misunderstanding or typo, QCC3020 doesn't support aptX LL.


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

ClieOS said:


> Probably a misunderstanding or typo, QCC3020 doesn't support aptX LL.


Yeah he edited it out already lol


----------



## Lowtech Trevor (Mar 10, 2021)

Arrived today, with my 846’s. so far so good!


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

RH64 said:


> Has anyone compared the Fiio to the Shure RMCE-TW1?  I would be interested to hear the differences.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rober


I have, I think this sounds better and way more versatile.


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

I had a pair shipped to me with the wrong connection.  I can easily return them but since they seem hard to get so I thought I would offer anyone the opportunity to grab a pair quickly  They are 2 pin not MMCX
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/fiio-utws3-2-pin.469/


----------



## harpo1

Lowtech Trevor said:


> I had a pair shipped to me with the wrong connection.  I can easily return them but since they seem hard to get so I thought I would offer anyone the opportunity to grab a pair quickly  They are 2 pin not MMCX
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/fiio-utws3-2-pin.469/


So retail is $80 and you're selling them for $110?


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

harpo1 said:


> So retail is $80 and you're selling them for $110?


Probably used too as the plastic protector for the charging pins already removed. LOL


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

harpo1 said:


> So retail is $80 and you're selling them for $110?


Thats what it cost me with shipping.  Maybe I got hosed


----------



## Lowtech Trevor (Mar 16, 2021)

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Probably used too as the plastic protector for the charging pins already removed. LOL


Well no, they haven’t been used. I took them out started to setup and realized it was the wrong connection.  Anyway, clearly ruffling feathers here so I’ll withdraw and just return.  Appreciate the constructive feedback


----------



## slex

The case of UTWS is so big I could squeeze my extra pair of KS1 iem inside. It's 2 pins version, have to use adapter for Yincrow RW-2000.


----------



## ramosu222

I’m considering to buy UTWS3 but there is key feature for making decision that is ambient sound mode.
Is there any update regarding ambient sound mode?
As far as my check, there is some issue so it is not updated the firmware yet.


----------



## Lowtech Trevor

ramosu222 said:


> I’m considering to buy UTWS3 but there is key feature for making decision that is ambient sound mode.
> Is there any update regarding ambient sound mode?
> As far as my check, there is some issue so it is not updated the firmware yet.


I had asked this as well and my understanding is they cancelled the test and it is not in the future for this iteration.


----------



## Ocelitgol

I'm selling my mmcx UTWS3 if anyone wants. It comes with my wireless charging mod. (reason = funding other stuff)


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

Would the fiio control app support custom eq in the future?


----------



## FiiO Willson

xb0nk3rsx said:


> Would the fiio control app support custom eq in the future?


We have plans to do this feature, which may take a few months to implement.
As you may be aware, the company's workload has increased considerably recently due to IC stock-outs.


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

FiiO Willson said:


> We have plans to do this feature, which may take a few months to implement.
> As you may be aware, the company's workload has increased considerably recently due to IC stock-outs.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Tal00

Shiven said:


> For what it's worth, I got mine working after an excruciating exercise in dealing with the software. The units are nice when they work, but wow are there some software issues that need to get smoothed out.
> 
> In case it's helpful for others, here are the issues with my units and how I fixed them.
> 
> ...


Not touching them is the best advice I see so far.  Mine pair fine to both iPhone and 5X (android device which has better codec support) but even the most recent version of the FiiO Control App 2.4 (which I sideloaded) gets stuck on the welcome screen ... SoI can't tweak anything... And cant update.  Which is according to what you are telling me is risky and a waste of time!  So I appreciate your post.  Thank you!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Tal00 said:


> Not touching them is the best advice I see so far.  Mine pair fine to both iPhone and 5X (android device which has better codec support) but even the most recent version of the FiiO Control App 2.4 (which I sideloaded) gets stuck on the welcome screen ... SoI can't tweak anything... And cant update.  Which is according to what you are telling me is risky and a waste of time!  So I appreciate your post.  Thank you!


Hi
There may be a misunderstanding as your describe

The FiiO Control APP is specifically designed to adapt to FiiO's Bluetooth products. Once you have connected your phone to the FiiO product, you can quickly and easily access more screens

On the contrary, if no FiiO product is connected, you will not be able to access additional functions

This is a useful app for specific users, please understand


----------



## gorman (Mar 22, 2021)

Ok, finally got my UTWS3. Managed to upgrade to 0.2.46. I _think_ I have gotten the hang of how volume works, the interaction between system volume and UTWS3 volume, that is. Probably with Tasker I can have it working how I want it to.

On to the bigger problem, though. I have Custom In-Ear monitors. They don't fit in the case, it doesn't close. Quite a let down, to be honest. Does the case charge when opened? Please tell me it does. Otherwise I really don't know how to solve this. I can't plug and unplug the CIEMs every time I need to charge.

Edit: I'm thinking about creating a cutout on the lid, in order to be able to close it... I have a Dremel, don't know what other tool I could use. Unfortunately the top portion of the lid, the part that snaps close (not the base where you insert the adapters), appears to be made of metal and not plastic. It's far colder to the touch than the bottom portion of the case.

Edit 2: from all I can tell, with the case open the adapters don't re-charge. I hope to be wrong but, if not, I don't think this has been the most intelligent choice. For whatever reason I might want to have the case in front of me, on a desk, and don't want to be bothered closing it and opening it every time. Even more so if you consider the adapters turn on and connect only when taken out from the case.


----------



## FiiO Willson

gorman said:


> Ok, finally got my UTWS3. Managed to upgrade to 0.2.46. I _think_ I have gotten the hang of how volume works, the interaction between system volume and UTWS3 volume, that is. Probably with Tasker I can have it working how I want it to.
> 
> On to the bigger problem, though. I have Custom In-Ear monitors. They don't fit in the case, it doesn't close. Quite a let down, to be honest. Does the case charge when opened? Please tell me it does. Otherwise I really don't know how to solve this. I can't plug and unplug the CIEMs every time I need to charge.
> 
> ...


，
Very unfortunate that the top of the box is metal

What do your headphone look like? Can you swivel the headphones to fit in?


----------



## BenKatz

Hello @FiiO @FiiO Willson  - i've got a question regarding the UTWS3.

Is there any disadvantage in keeping the volume fixed on the UTWS3 and adjusting the smartphone's volume? Will I be losing any sound quality/fidelity this way?

Or is there a sound quality advantage when maxing out the smartphone's volume and only adjusting the volume from the UTWS3? 

Is there any difference at all?

thanks!


----------



## gorman

Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.


----------



## Ichos




----------



## povidlo

BenKatz said:


> Hello @FiiO @FiiO Willson  - i've got a question regarding the UTWS3.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage in keeping the volume fixed on the UTWS3 and adjusting the smartphone's volume? Will I be losing any sound quality/fidelity this way?
> 
> ...


While it is more convenient to control the source volume through the phone (buttons) and keep the amp volume high, I personally find that UTWS3 sounds much better when source volume is set to max and volume is controlled through the app.


----------



## HanselPA

gorman said:


> Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.


You are a beast!!!!💪👍
I’ll probably do the same.
Does anybody know when they will be available again???
Thanks.


----------



## gorman

HanselPA said:


> I’ll probably do the same.


Always remember, when using dremel, protective gloves and protective eyewear. In this case you would be dremeling aluminum, so you better wear a protective respirator (FFP2 or FFP3) in order to avoid breathing in metal dust.


----------



## slex

gorman said:


> Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.


That's 1 big pair of CIEM😳


----------



## FiiO Willson

BenKatz said:


> Hello @FiiO @FiiO Willson  - i've got a question regarding the UTWS3.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage in keeping the volume fixed on the UTWS3 and adjusting the smartphone's volume? Will I be losing any sound quality/fidelity this way?
> 
> ...


There is a difference, obviously adjusting the sound of the Bluetooth to the maximum, by adjusting the volume at the headset  is the best

The UTWS3 is available with a separate earphone, the advantage of which lies in the ability to adjust the sound.

The Bluetooth by mobile phone is a digital transmission, the volume of the mobile phone is adjusted to the maximum and minimum, in principle, the distortion of the signal output from the mobile phone side should not be different, so the final sound quality is mainly the earphone end of the earphone, the louder the earphone sound, the greater the bottom noise will bring some; like the UTWS3 using a separate earphone may be better.

Other headphones without independent volume are a fixed amplification, adjusted by adjusting the digital signal of the mobile phone, on the one hand, the number of stages is too small, on the other hand, the amplification is also relatively poor


----------



## FiiO Willson

gorman said:


> Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.



It is amazing how much you love.....


----------



## FiiO

HanselPA said:


> You are a beast!!!!💪👍
> I’ll probably do the same.
> Does anybody know when they will be available again???
> Thanks.


The new batch of UTWS3 will be available in next month!


----------



## FiiO Willson

HanselPA said:


> You are a beast!!!!💪👍
> I’ll probably do the same.
> Does anybody know when they will be available again???
> Thanks.


A batch of MMCX versions of UTWS3 will be available in early April！


----------



## vLEGIONv

FiiO Willson said:


> A batch of MMCX versions of UTWS3 will be available in early April！


Would that be a restock on amazon? What retailers will you be restocking?


----------



## meridius

i have been wating for 3 months or more for amazon uk to get these in stock, and now i have past caring and looking at other alternatives as these just don't seem to be selling anywhere in the uk .


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

gorman said:


> Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.


Holyshit epoxy that top!


----------



## gorman

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Holyshit epoxy that top!


What do you mean?


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

gorman said:


> What do you mean?


Cover that hole with epoxy putty. Or sugru. Just some random idea ✌


----------



## BenKatz

@FiiO @FiiO Willson Thanks for the response! Got 3 question I'm really interested in:

1) I see you released the very compact LC-BT1 that has a dedicate AKM dac-chip. Why is it that you couldn't include a dedicated DAC chip in the UTWS3? 

2) LDAC (or APTX HD alternatively) - while indeed, there's no such thing as TWS earphones with LDAC on the market (although according to leaks, Sony's upcoming WF-1000XM4 might have LDAC) - why is it that LDAC isn't present on any TWS solutions? Is it impossible to implement/eat too much battery?

3) Why did you chose to make the lid out of aluminum and the body out of plastic? Is there e technical reason? My only feedback about it is that although the aluminium looks good, there is a clear texture/visual difference between the 2 pieces, and the TWS3 as a result, when you look at the case, looks a bit like a "frankenstein" 

As a side-note/feedback - I really hope that for your next TWS adapter, you make a "locking" mechanism for the lid hinge - it's a bit annoying on the UTWS3 that whenever I open it to take out my earphones, the lid does not stay "locked" open and I need to hold it with my finger - a locking one (like in every other TWS earphone case) that holds the lid opened would help a lot! 

Thank you and appreciate your R&D for all these awesome products!


----------



## gorman

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Cover that hole with epoxy putty. Or sugru. Just some random idea ✌


Oh, ok. I had thought about it. I thought about having a couple of transparent "domes" 3D printed. Two things are stopping me. First the fact that I'm not sure looks would improve, second being unsure about how exactly to glue a 3D printed "dome" on top of an aluminum satin finished lid.

Also, the original case for my CIEMs perfectly fits the UTWS3 case inside it (it was too big before, now it comes in real handy).


----------



## Paulsikys

FiiO Willson said:


> We originally had added ambient sound mode, but there were some problems during the debugging process.
> Some users will help us test the ambient sound function, and later, if we can fix it, we can upgrade it through the software
> 
> Of course, if you are willing to add ambient sound after purchase, and help us test, you can private message me to get the software.


I sent a message! Do let me know!


----------



## FiiO Willson

Paulsikys said:


> I sent a message! Do let me know!


got it, please check my reply


----------



## FiiO Willson

BenKatz said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson Thanks for the response! Got 3 question I'm really interested in:
> 
> 1) I see you released the very compact LC-BT1 that has a dedicate AKM dac-chip. Why is it that you couldn't include a dedicated DAC chip in the UTWS3?
> 
> ...


Hello, for your question:
1,There is no separate DAC on the UTWS3, only a separate AMP. As we have highlighted before, this is an innovation on our part, and very few products do this. In fact, the next generation will use a discrete DAC and will definitely be better, but of course more expensive.
2, LDAC can not support TWS earphones now, Sony currently not have very reliable solution.
3,Only metal can be attractive, many TWS headphone cases are designed in this way, I'm sorry you didn't like it.
Thank you very much for your suggestion, we will evaluate your comments


----------



## povidlo

@FiiO Willson I have the 2pin version of UTWS3. In the case of "QDC/paragraph C" connector type IEMs like Blon BL-03 and CCA C16- is the pin arrangement opposite? So, R IEM should be technically plugged into L earpiece- and vice versa- in order for the correct pins arrangement?


----------



## BenKatz

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello, for your question:
> 1,There is no separate DAC on the UTWS3, only a separate AMP. As we have highlighted before, this is an innovation on our part, and very few products do this. In fact, the next generation will use a discrete DAC and will definitely be better, but of course more expensive.
> 2, LDAC can not support TWS earphones now, Sony currently not have very reliable solution.
> 3,Only metal can be attractive, many TWS headphone cases are designed in this way, I'm sorry you didn't like it.
> Thank you very much for your suggestion, we will evaluate your comments



Thanks for the response!

Maybe you didn't get me correct - I did not say that metal is not attractive - i was talking about the difference - metal lid, plasti body - they don't look the same, they have different shade of black.

Why not make full metal case? Maybe cost...

In any case, when you said, at point 1) "the next generation will use a discrete DAC" - do you mean you are already working/concepting the NEXT UTWS (4?) and already have plan for a discrete DAC (like ESS/AKM) ?


----------



## ClieOS

BenKatz said:


> In any case, when you said, at point 1) "the next generation will use a discrete DAC" - do you mean you are already working/concepting the NEXT UTWS (4?) and already have plan for a discrete DAC (like ESS/AKM) ?



The bird is out of the cage so...

It will be UTWS5. FiiO always goes for odd numbers in model name.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> The bird is out of the cage so...
> 
> It will be UTWS5. FiiO always goes for odd numbers in model name.


Well, I can't say too much right now.
Because there is still a lot of uncertainty


----------



## ClieOS

I suppose the global chips shortage + AKM fire is not going to help either...


----------



## BenKatz

FiiO Willson said:


> Well, I can't say too much right now.
> Because there is still a lot of uncertainty



We understand.

We just hoping for something that maybe will get some new LDAC version from Sony that is stable for TWS and some discreet AKM dac  That would be AMAZING! 

Also maybe "transparency mode" and slightly smaller or no L/R colored indicators  For some IEMs that have specific colors, it might ruin the design a bit.


----------



## FiiO Willson

BenKatz said:


> We understand.
> 
> We just hoping for something that maybe will get some new LDAC version from Sony that is stable for TWS and some discreet AKM dac  That would be AMAZING!
> 
> Also maybe "transparency mode" and slightly smaller or no L/R colored indicators  For some IEMs that have specific colors, it might ruin the design a bit.


----------



## FiiO

povidlo said:


> @FiiO Willson I have the 2pin version of UTWS3. In the case of "QDC/paragraph C" connector type IEMs like Blon BL-03 and CCA C16- is the pin arrangement opposite? So, R IEM should be technically plugged into L earpiece- and vice versa- in order for the correct pins arrangement?


According to the feedback from a user using Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10, the answer is yes.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Filum (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh this 2 pin design... it will not work for a lot of IEMs in the market that comes with recessed 2 pin connections.

Why @FiiO @FiiO Willson, why design the 2 pin as such, it baffles me... 


FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could check whether this help you to confirm:
> 
> ...


----------



## RH64

@FiiO Willson @FiiO 

I absolutely second the desire for narrower mmcx connectors on the UTWS5.  Ones that would work with a broader range of earphones like the AKG n5005 or the new Sennheisers.  I would appreciate this more than any sound improvements...although those are always welcome.


----------



## unknown master

@FiiO @FiiO Willson 
The last two times that I charged my unit with a wall adapter, the batery of the case drained only in one day. I reseted the unit and charged it connected to my pc and that issue seems to be solved. Apart from that, when the battery of the case is dead, the units dont turn off when I close the lid even when i stop my music. Did I get a faulty one?


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 31, 2021)

unknown master said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> ...Apart from that, when the battery of the case is dead, the units dont turn off when I close the lid even when i stop my music. Did I get a faulty one?


That's normal.

The adapters turn themselves off when they sense power is being supplied (meaning they are in the case). Since battery is drained in the case, the adapters won't know they are in the case or not and thus will not turn themselves off. Almost all TWS IEM that automatically turn off in case behave like this when the case is drained.


----------



## FiiO Willson

ClieOS said:


> That's normal.
> 
> The adapters turn themselves off when they sense power is being supplied (meaning they are in the case). Since battery is drained in the case, the adapters won't know they are in the case or not and thus will not turn themselves off. Almost all TWS IEM that automatically turn off in case behave like this when the case is drained.


----------



## evilgeniud15

hi i would like to ask if someone is experiencing issues with using the earphone's microphone? my utws3 cannot detect my voice. tried already using recording apps in my samsung s10e and with my laptop but to no avail


----------



## FiiO

evilgeniud15 said:


> hi i would like to ask if someone is experiencing issues with using the earphone's microphone? my utws3 cannot detect my voice. tried already using recording apps in my samsung s10e and with my laptop but to no avail


Dear friend,

Did you try making the phone call via your Samsung mobile phone? Can the microphone of the UTWS3 work instead?

Best regards


----------



## evilgeniud15

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Did you try making the phone call via your Samsung mobile phone? Can the microphone of the UTWS3 work instead?
> 
> Best regards


Hi, 

Tried several times already but the person I am speaking to cannot hear me unless I put my phone near my mouth haha


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

By the way for android uses waiting for the custom eq, feel free to try out wavelet


----------



## FiiO Willson

xb0nk3rsx said:


> By the way for android uses waiting for the custom eq, feel free to try out wavelet


This is in the plan, but we are currently facing more difficulties, the global face of the IC shortage we also have to deal with, almost all models are facing this problem

But don't worry, we will try our best to fulfill your expectation as soon as possible!


----------



## xb0nk3rsx

FiiO Willson said:


> This is in the plan, but we are currently facing more difficulties, the global face of the IC shortage we also have to deal with, almost all models are facing this problem
> 
> But don't worry, we will try our best to fulfill your expectation as soon as possible!


Thanka Willson! Yup still waiting. Eq via fiio app is still the best way since the settings persist in the unit 👌


----------



## Alphasoixante (Apr 14, 2021)

Perhaps a shot in the dark... Has anyone tried the UTWS3 with the Final Audio e5000s? They need a good deal of power (Radsone ES100 does not get loud enough via 2.5mm but FiiO BTR5 has power to spare via 2.5mm). 

Thanks.


----------



## cleg

I gathered all 3 most popular TWS adapters in one video, in case if someone is looking for the comparison


----------



## FiiO

The following changes and improvements have been made in the new firmware:
1. Improved the issue where there was sound imbalance occurred to some mobile phones between the left and right earhooks when making a phone call.
2. Improved the function of memorizing the volume.
3. Improved the speed of long pressing to switch tracks.
4. Improved the system stability.

*UTWS3 V0.2.53 *firmware download: Click here

*How to update the FiiO UTWS3: *Click here


----------



## JohnSchmidt

I wonder if it can output at least 24 bit/96khz


----------



## ClieOS

JohnSchmidt said:


> I wonder if it can output at least 24 bit/96khz



No TWS (adapters or IEM) in the market now can output 24/96. 

First of, the most commonly used TWS Bluetooth chipset, the Qualcomm QCC30xx series doesn't support 24/96 over TWS setup. Secondly, no BT codec for TWS (SBC, AAC, and aptX) supports 24/96 either.


----------



## Naderq

Hi guys, I've read almost every page in this thread. Thanks for posting your reviews and images. 

I was wondering, how would Fiio's true wireless with a good pair of IEM's (say Moondrop Starfield) compare to the traditional true wireless earbuds like Jabra 85t or anything else? 

Would the UTWS3 sound better?


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> Hi guys, I've read almost every page in this thread. Thanks for posting your reviews and images.
> 
> I was wondering, how would Fiio's true wireless with a good pair of IEM's (say Moondrop Starfield) compare to the traditional true wireless earbuds like Jabra 85t or anything else?
> 
> Would the UTWS3 sound better?


UTWS3 is way better because with it you can use your beloved iem and experience the familiar sound signature and fit wirelessly.


----------



## Naderq

Ichos said:


> UTWS3 is way better because with it you can use your beloved iem and experience the familiar sound signature and fit wirelessly.


Thanks! Moondrop Starfield is my first IEM. I have been using Jabra 65t's on the go, and DT990 at home.

What would you recommend as a step above Starfield to combine with UTWS3 ?

I don't have any particular taste, I'm not really a true audiophile but the DT990 sounds really good for me although the treble was a headache in the beginning lol.

Would I have to spend more than $200 to get something noticeably better than Starfield?


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> Thanks! Moondrop Starfield is my first IEM. I have been using Jabra 65t's on the go, and DT990 at home.
> 
> What would you recommend as a step above Starfield to combine with UTWS3 ?
> 
> ...


Not , necessarily for example the FiiO FH3 is better than the Starfield.


----------



## Naderq

Ichos said:


> Not , necessarily for example the FiiO FH3 is better than the Starfield.


I see! With the UTW3, is it secure enough for exercising, what if I was hanging upside down on a pull up bar, would it be secure enough to not fall off? 

Do I need to make sure that the IEM is IP rated for sweat as well?


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> I see! With the UTW3, is it secure enough for exercising, what if I was hanging upside down on a pull up bar, would it be secure enough to not fall off?
> 
> Do I need to make sure that the IEM is IP rated for sweat as well?


I have tested while running but they are lightweight , slim and discreet with great fit behind the ear.
So I guess that the iem is going to determine the usability while exercising.
If you get a tight and snug fit with the iem then you are good to go!


----------



## Aevum

I just pulled mine out of storage, for some reason, the led on the box is always white and the earpieces always say 50% no matter how much i charge them. 

Maybe its because the charger im using is not a normal 5v but one of those Gan multi voltage ones.


----------



## Naderq

Ichos said:


> I have tested while running but they are lightweight , slim and discreet with great fit behind the ear.
> So I guess that the iem is going to determine the usability while exercising.
> If you get a tight and snug fit with the iem then you are good to go!


Which iem do you use for running? Is it the same one you use for any other purpose? 

Thanks again


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> Which iem do you use for running? Is it the same one you use for any other purpose?
> 
> Thanks again


Well , when I run or go hiking I don't like to listen to music!
I like attending to my surroundings.

Other more experienced users might help you better.


----------



## Naderq

Ah I see I see, what IEM do you use though for running? If you don't mind sharing this


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> Ah I see I see, what IEM do you use though for running? If you don't mind sharing this


I wrote that I don't use iems while running...


----------



## Ichos

Aevum said:


> I just pulled mine out of storage, for some reason, the led on the box is always white and the earpieces always say 50% no matter how much i charge them.
> 
> Maybe its because the charger im using is not a normal 5v but one of those Gan multi voltage ones.


I got curious after your post and I pulled mine out of the shelf.
They seem to charge good with a 2A adapter.


----------



## Naderq

Ichos said:


> I wrote that I don't use iems while running...


Apologies, which one did you use for the "test run"? aha 

Thanks and good day.


----------



## Ichos

Naderq said:


> Apologies, which one did you use for the "test run"? aha
> 
> Thanks and good day.


I have tested it with various iems and works good with a lot them.
Kindly read my review
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-utws3.24877/review/25116/


----------



## misteral201103

Hi everyone,

Just got my UTWS3 - very VERY pleased with the sound quality.
I got the 2 pin version because all my IEMs are 2 pin. However, most of my IEMs need a two pin PLUG because the connections are recessed into the body of the earpiece. This is not compatible with the UTWS3.

Has anyone found a small converter to go from the "flat surface" style of the UTWS3 to a recessed, plug type connector?
Alternatively, to still help me in my search, what is the accepted terminology for a plug type, compared to anything else? As an example, both the UM Macbeth and InEar Prophile 8 uses a recessed connection.

Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to give.


----------



## HanselPA

misteral201103 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got my UTWS3 - very VERY pleased with the sound quality.
> I got the 2 pin version because all my IEMs are 2 pin. However, most of my IEMs need a two pin PLUG because the connections are recessed into the body of the earpiece. This is not compatible with the UTWS3.
> ...


Hi! Sorry I don’t have an answer to your question, but another question. Where did you buy it??? 
thanks!


----------



## Naderq

Do you guys recommend that I get the mmcx version and buy an adapter to fit my 2pin iems?


----------



## stilleh (Apr 24, 2021)

I received my mmcx version today. Upgraded to latest firmware right away (local upgrade through phone), reset and re-paired. Have about 10-12 different iems with mmcx connections so will be a happy couple of days iem-rolling.

Can say that I have the QDSM D2 connected at the moment and they really are lovely. More to come in s few days.

Ordered mine from Hifigo.


----------



## misteral201103

HanselPA said:


> Hi! Sorry I don’t have an answer to your question, but another question. Where did you buy it???
> thanks!


From an online vendor on TaoBao. I'm in China. The vendor is called ConcertGoer - good guy who runs it, I've bought a few things from him and been to his "showroom" to test stuff.


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Do you guys recommend that I get the mmcx version and buy an adapter to fit my 2pin iems?


From my recent experience, 100% yes. I'm going to have to send mine back to swap for an mmcx version and even as a non-bluetooth guy, I really don't want to let these go (despite the fact that I'll get them back again in a few days)


----------



## Naderq

misteral201103 said:


> From my recent experience, 100% yes. I'm going to have to send mine back to swap for an mmcx version and even as a non-bluetooth guy, I really don't want to let these go (despite the fact that I'll get them back again in a few days)


Where are you going to get them from? All vendors seem to be out of stock until the end of the month? They say they'll get it end of the month or early May

Thanks!


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Where are you going to get them from? All vendors seem to be out of stock until the end of the month? They say they'll get it end of the month or early May
> 
> Thanks!


You're in Jordan, I'm in China. I think we're working with different vendors.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 24, 2021)

Naderq said:


> Do you guys recommend that I get the mmcx version and buy an adapter to fit my 2pin iems?


i own both the recessed and protruded kind of 2-pin IEMs, in particular KZ ZS6 and ZAX.












Absolutely no problem with the UTWS3 on either.

Not too sure how much difference the 2-pin connector of other brands' IEMs differ from KZ thus YMMV; but, if they are similar, then they shd work fine with UTWS3.


----------



## Naderq

potatohead said:


> i own both the recessed and protruded kind of 2-pin IEMs, in particular KZ ZS6 and ZAX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this and the images. 

I read someone suggested the MMCX because it was just easier to rotate the earbuds to fit better into the ears. I was thinking about ordering the MMCX version along with the IEM adapter.


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Thanks for this and the images.
> 
> I read someone suggested the MMCX because it was just easier to rotate the earbuds to fit better into the ears. I was thinking about ordering the MMCX version along with the IEM adapter.


Which IEMs are you planning to use?


----------



## Naderq (Apr 25, 2021)

misteral201103 said:


> Which IEMs are you planning to use?


Moondrop starfield, this will be my first iem.

I've already ordered the mmcx to 2-pin adapter, but the mmcx version of fiio utw3 won't be shipped until the end of the month, more or less.


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Moondrop starfield, this will be my first iem.
> 
> I've already ordered the mmcx to 2-pin adapter, but the mmcx version of fiio utw3 won't be shipped until the end of the month, more or less.


Ah cool, you already pulled the trigger and went MMCX with adapter. Now you'll be fine with whatever IEMs you buy. I think it's the right choice.
Sent my two pin version back today, with an MMCX and adapter combo on their way by return.
You are going to be very pleased with your purchase!!!!


----------



## Naderq

misteral201103 said:


> Ah cool, you already pulled the trigger and went MMCX with adapter. Now you'll be fine with whatever IEMs you buy. I think it's the right choice.
> Sent my two pin version back today, with an MMCX and adapter combo on their way by return.
> You are going to be very pleased with your purchase!!!!


Thanks I'm excited! What's your favorite iem under 150-200ish? 

Have you tried mtw300 true wireless?

I was thinking about buying a true wireless to use for the gym and possibly for when I can't carry around the fiio utws3, or do you think this is a good idea or will utws3 be fine for gym use ?


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Thanks I'm excited! What's your favorite iem under 150-200ish?
> 
> Have you tried mtw300 true wireless?
> 
> I was thinking about buying a true wireless to use for the gym and possibly for when I can't carry around the fiio utws3, or do you think this is a good idea or will utws3 be fine for gym use ?



Absolutely no idea about gym use. A quick Google reveals it is IPX4 rated, which means it is sweat proof. Other than that, I don't know.
Haven't played in the shallow waters of IEMs for a long time BUT the last IEM I heard close to the price you're after was the Tanchjim Oxygen. I was very impressed by what they had achieved with a single dynamic driver. Go check out some reviews, it's a lovely listen. And before you ask, I have no idea how it would be when running or in the gym. I just know it sounded great, with a decent soundstage.


----------



## Naderq

misteral201103 said:


> Absolutely no idea about gym use. A quick Google reveals it is IPX4 rated, which means it is sweat proof. Other than that, I don't know.
> Haven't played in the shallow waters of IEMs for a long time BUT the last IEM I heard close to the price you're after was the Tanchjim Oxygen. I was very impressed by what they had achieved with a single dynamic driver. Go check out some reviews, it's a lovely listen. And before you ask, I have no idea how it would be when running or in the gym. I just know it sounded great, with a decent soundstage.


I'll check it out thanks! Does sound quality suffer at all when you use your iems with the UTWS3?

Man I wish I could go to a taobao showroom, sounds nice.


----------



## misteral201103

Naderq said:


> Does sound quality suffer at all when you use your iems with the UTWS3?


Since the utws3 becomes your DAC/amp the difference you hear has far more to do with your source, when wired, than your iems. I used then with the UM Mest and was very impressed. Coming from an ibasso dx220 I could tell that staging was not quite as expansive or 3 dimensional but it was a small difference. They are also a little more v shaped but for me that makes them more fun rather than being an issue.

For the audiophile world,I think these are a fantastic option. I would take these (coupled with my iems) over Sony's wm series any day. They are in line with Fiio's practice of offering high quality audio for a very fair price.


----------



## FiiO Willson

misteral201103 said:


> Since the utws3 becomes your DAC/amp the difference you hear has far more to do with your source, when wired, than your iems. I used then with the UM Mest and was very impressed. Coming from an ibasso dx220 I could tell that staging was not quite as expansive or 3 dimensional but it was a small difference. They are also a little more v shaped but for me that makes them more fun rather than being an issue.
> 
> For the audiophile world,I think these are a fantastic option. I would take these (coupled with my iems) over Sony's wm series any day. They are in line with Fiio's practice of offering high quality audio for a very fair price.


----------



## misteral201103

FiiO Willson said:


>


Right back at you, Willson! I am not a BT person at all, wired all the way. Absolutely blown away by the quality of sound from the UTWS3, and the fact that you have created a product so PERFECTLY suited to those of us who have multiple (or even one) sets of IEMs and have been forced to go wireless for their phones.

There is very little compromise in SQ here. Love them.


----------



## Aevum

tried different cables and chargers, same issue, i cant charge the box nor the hooks past 50%, tried a master reset, no use.


----------



## misteral201103

Aevum said:


> tried different cables and chargers, same issue, i cant charge the box nor the hooks past 50%, tried a master reset, no use.


I'm sure you've seen this and I think you've tried everything, but here's a vid from YouTube:


Apologies in advance if you have done everything it tells you to try - I know how annoying that can be.
Final message from them is to contact support, which I suspect is your next move.
Good luck


----------



## FiiO

Aevum said:


> tried different cables and chargers, same issue, i cant charge the box nor the hooks past 50%, tried a master reset, no use.


Dear friend, 

So can't the charging box be charged now? Or the hooks could not be charged by the charging box?  

How does the indicator show while charging? You could also contact us via support@fiio.com with more information. 

【Indicator light of the left and right ear hooks】
1. Left and right ear hooks are charging: White light pulses for about 15s before going off. (The indicator light will stay ON if the charging case is connecting to a USB. )

2. Left and right ear hooks are fully charged: White light goes out.

【Indicator light of the charging case】
1. Remaining power indication (indicates when opening the case every time.)
21%~100%: White light constantly on for 5s；
20%~0%: Red light constantly on for 5s.

2. Charging case status indication:
Charging: White light pulses;
Fully charged: White light constantly on.

3. Ear hooks (in the case) status indication:
Pairing: Red&white light flash alternately.


Best regards


----------



## hi-fi amateur

Will firmware updates be made available to ios devices as well?


----------



## ClieOS

hi-fi amateur said:


> Will firmware updates be made available to ios devices as well?



Until Qualcomm releases firmware SDK for iOS, I think it is very unlikely you will see anyway to update UTWS3 on iOS - also consider Qualcomm and Apple are not on good terms over the last few years, chance of that happening is slim to none.


----------



## Subatomic

A tip for iOS users - I managed to update my UTWS3 firmware the other day with my Sony TV running Android TV by sideloading the app using ES File Explorer and Sideload Launcher. It was a bit of a mission, but worth looking into - it was the only Android device that I had access to - everyone I know uses iOS devices!


----------



## oaxacamm

**Update** 
Just received my replacement from  HiFiGo. Had an issue with the replacements and the Left Adapter wasn’t working. I reconnected the earpiece and thankfully that did the trick. 

They’re pretty light. I don’t even feel the adapters on my ears. I’m not much for their EQ. I use a different app called Boom instead if need it. Otherwise it sounds pretty good with both EQs off.

Looking forward to use these bad boys for a while.


----------



## nieveulv

Want to make an end game tws system we can have with these. Ive tried the z1r......and i feel slightly underpowered. What high end iems that are easy to drive would be recomended? Something that is easy to drive and also slightly more forgiving would suit a tws end game. Also comfort is a big factor. Shell shouldnt be too big

Andromeda 2020 - some say theres slight hiss.....too sensitive

Sony m9? These are easier to drive than z1r but no reviews on this combo so far.

Moondrop dusk? The dusk seems to fit the bill for an awesome end game tws system. Price is good too

Monarch......i think not forgiving enough.


----------



## greenmac

When can we expect them to be available please ?


----------



## stilleh

I´ve been testing a few different options I have laying around the house during the weekend;

Westone UM Pro 30
DQSM DA2
Mee Audio Pinnacle P1
Magaosi K1
Pai Audio MR3
Vsonic VSD3

For me, sound is not the issue. They all sound fine, different copared to each other of course, but they all work very well soundwise with the UTWS3. Fit is a whole other matter.

I have big ears. That makes it a problem with smaller iems that have a "low connection" like the Westone UM Pro 30 has. The earhook needs to lower in front of the ear so the battery and button part kind of hangs out in the air flapping instead of laying close to the back of your ear. I had the same problem with the Pai MR3 which was challenging if not painful to have on as I had to twist them more up to get the hooks in place (my ears again).

The Pinnacle P1 was lovely however. Fits perfectly and they are rather hard to drive but the UTWS3 made it look easy. 

Vsonic VSD3 and Magaosi K1 worked beatifully too with the hooks over my ear. Got to say that the Magaosi K1's really are gems. I love how easy they sound and transport the music. 

The DQSM D2 are my favourits to wear with the UTWS3 at the moment though. Fit is excellent and excellent sound. 

I have made an order for mmcx to 2 pin adapter so I can use my customs (VE Duke) and a few others 2 pin I have laying around including my lovely TFZ 5 Exclusives.


----------



## hamlesh

Can anyone from @FiiO comment on when these will be stocked in the UK.  If already stocked in the UK, who has it?  Tried some of the usual suspects, no luck.  Still happily running an X5 III, tried my FA7 on the Shure TW1, and they just aren't as good as compared to being wired.  I suspect this is something to do with the TW1's not having any volume control on them.  Really keen to get hold of the UTWS3.


----------



## misteral201103

nieveulv said:


> Want to make an end game tws system we can have with these. Ive tried the z1r......and i feel slightly underpowered. What high end iems that are easy to drive would be recomended? Something that is easy to drive and also slightly more forgiving would suit a tws end game. Also comfort is a big factor. Shell shouldnt be too big
> 
> Andromeda 2020 - some say theres slight hiss.....too sensitive
> 
> ...


I've tried with UM Mest and InEar Prophile 8S. Overall, I prefer the Mest for music stored on the phone (but I think I prefer the Mest anyway). Prophiles, having got used to them again after defecting to the Mest as my daily driver, work brilliantly and sound great. There is a slight v-shaped tuning to the UTWS3 which the Mest supports beautifully. Prophile is a little more linear, so it depends what you're after.

Comfort and fit is equally good on both, with the Mest actually benefitting from not using the angled connectors on its own cable (for me).
Oh! Also tried with Tin HiFi T4 (it's T4, right? Not P4...?) They also sounded very good, though obviously not in the same class as the other two.


----------



## misteral201103

Just wanted to add that for "end game" TWS system, using UTWS3 as a base, I think it would make sense to try out Fiio's own IEMs. Pretty sure they would have great synergy...


----------



## FiiO

hamlesh said:


> Can anyone from @FiiO comment on when these will be stocked in the UK.  If already stocked in the UK, who has it?  Tried some of the usual suspects, no luck.  Still happily running an X5 III, tried my FA7 on the Shure TW1, and they just aren't as good as compared to being wired.  I suspect this is something to do with the TW1's not having any volume control on them.  Really keen to get hold of the UTWS3.


Dear friend,

We are arranging the shipping of the UTWS3 to some agents. And we will update to you again after arranging the shipping to the UK sellers.

Best regards


----------



## hamlesh

FiiO said:


> We are arranging the shipping of the UTWS3 to some agents. And we will update to you again after arranging the shipping to the UK sellers.



Which agents, and when?  Happy to get a pre-order in with someone


----------



## FiiO Willson

misteral201103 said:


> Right back at you, Willson! I am not a BT person at all, wired all the way. Absolutely blown away by the quality of sound from the UTWS3, and the fact that you have created a product so PERFECTLY suited to those of us who have multiple (or even one) sets of IEMs and have been forced to go wireless for their phones.
> 
> There is very little compromise in SQ here. Love them.


Thank you for your high praise.
We always try to bring our users better audio products and experiences, and I hope you have good suggestions to share with me!


----------



## Coconut Wireles (May 11, 2021)

I just got my UTWS3 in MMCX today.  It took pretty much a month to get to me through Aliexpress which really sucks but on the bright side this thing is impressive.  I had planned on using it with my W30 or Lyra II but it surprised me on the Andromedas and I've been enjoying them all day.  It isn't going to be for sit down critical listening but it sounds great.

The comfort is great, the case fits everything nicely, and I like the controls so far.  With some refinement in the pairing and the controls, and then adding AptX HD or even LDAC, and then increasing battery life just a bit more, I'd buy the next version without hesitation.  Yes more battery isn't all that necessary but they could actually be a little bigger without taking away from the comfort.   Oh also, a passive mode so we can hear around us or people talking to us without pulling out the earphone would be a big win for me too.

Anyways, really enjoying this a lot more than I expected to.  Please keep up the good work and push for more in future iterations of this formula please.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Coconut Wireles said:


> I just got my UTWS3 in MMCX today.  It took pretty much a month to get to me through Aliexpress which really sucks but on the bright side this thing is impressive.  I had planned on using it with my W30 or Lyra II but it surprised me on the Andromedas and I've been enjoying them all day.  It isn't going to be for sit down critical listening but it sounds great.
> 
> The comfort is great, the case fits everything nicely, and I like the controls so far.  With some refinement in the pairing and the controls, and then adding AptX HD or even LDAC, and then increasing battery life just a bit more, I'd buy the next version without hesitation.  Yes more battery isn't all that necessary but they could actually be a little bigger without taking away from the comfort.   Oh also, I passive mode so we can hear around us or people talking to use without pulling out the earphone would be a big win for me too.
> 
> Anyways, really enjoying this a lot more than I expected to.  Please keep up the good work and push for more in future iterations of this formula please.


----------



## FiiO

Coconut Wireles said:


> I just got my UTWS3 in MMCX today.  It took pretty much a month to get to me through Aliexpress which really sucks but on the bright side this thing is impressive.  I had planned on using it with my W30 or Lyra II but it surprised me on the Andromedas and I've been enjoying them all day.  It isn't going to be for sit down critical listening but it sounds great.
> 
> The comfort is great, the case fits everything nicely, and I like the controls so far.  With some refinement in the pairing and the controls, and then adding AptX HD or even LDAC, and then increasing battery life just a bit more, I'd buy the next version without hesitation.  Yes more battery isn't all that necessary but they could actually be a little bigger without taking away from the comfort.   Oh also, a passive mode so we can hear around us or people talking to us without pulling out the earphone would be a big win for me too.
> 
> Anyways, really enjoying this a lot more than I expected to.  Please keep up the good work and push for more in future iterations of this formula please.


Thanks for your kind feedback. 
Currently, TWS only supports aptX. For the better-quality LHDC, it has not yet been tested when being applied to TWS products. And it is left aside by most of the products in the market. But at least we can know that this codec has a great chance to be carried on TWS in the future. 

Best regards


----------



## Coconut Wireles

FiiO said:


> Thanks for your kind feedback.
> Currently, TWS only supports aptX. For the better-quality LHDC, it has not yet been tested when being applied to TWS products. And it is left aside by most of the products in the market. But at least we can know that this codec has a great chance to be carried on TWS in the future.
> 
> Best regards


I understand there are definitely limitations and choices to make in regards to just practicality and good sense but I'm liking how this is evolving and am excited to see what the future holds for the UTWS line.


----------



## ClarenceKyle

Got my UTWS3 this week and was waiting to be allowed to post here to ask for HELP! At first I thought they sounded terrible compared to wired and was surprised. Then I noticed frequent, light clicking noises, similar to a micro-delay in the music. I confirmed my set has the latest firmware and could not find anywhere on-line what the problem might be. So I ignored the UTWS3 for a short while. Then I thought "maybe it'll be different with different IEMs, as maybe it's a impedance or other compatibility issue." Tried different set, sounded fine! Went back to other CIEM, and sounded fine again! Not sure what the problem was but largely went away.

I say "largely" as I notice occasional skips in the music, which I suspect is a bluetooth signal issue, even though my DAP is on my desk < 1m from the earphones. Any idea how to make this intermittent problem go away?

I am very pleased to be able to use my CIEMs wirelessly finally. I must admit even ignoring the occasional music skips/hiccups, it's not as good as wired. But perhaps 90-95% as good, and worth it in many situations not to have a wire, particularly when I step out. 

Thanks all on this thread. Reading your impressions convinced me to give this product a try


----------



## FiiO

ClarenceKyle said:


> Got my UTWS3 this week and was waiting to be allowed to post here to ask for HELP! At first I thought they sounded terrible compared to wired and was surprised. Then I noticed frequent, light clicking noises, similar to a micro-delay in the music. I confirmed my set has the latest firmware and could not find anywhere on-line what the problem might be. So I ignored the UTWS3 for a short while. Then I thought "maybe it'll be different with different IEMs, as maybe it's a impedance or other compatibility issue." Tried different set, sounded fine! Went back to other CIEM, and sounded fine again! Not sure what the problem was but largely went away.
> 
> I say "largely" as I notice occasional skips in the music, which I suspect is a bluetooth signal issue, even though my DAP is on my desk < 1m from the earphones. Any idea how to make this intermittent problem go away?
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

1. You could try to set the volume of player/mobile phone to max, then adjust the volume via the UTWS3 and check again? 
2. And you could also do a factory restore for the UTWS3 in following methods:
 Keep the ear hooks inside, and then long-press the multifunction button of the charging case for 12s after opening the case lid. 
Or from the FiiO Control app: 








Best regards


----------



## ClarenceKyle

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> 1. You could try to set the volume of player/mobile phone to max, then adjust the volume via the UTWS3 and check again?
> 2. And you could also do a factory restore for the UTWS3 in following methods:
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. Did it, but still get intermittent cut-off of music. Do you think I'm correct in guessing it's a BT connection issue?


----------



## ClarenceKyle

I've done more A/B'ing of using UTWS3 versus wired of the same CIEM. The gap is larger than I had stated before, which again I think is predominantly a BT / AptX issue more than a UTWS3 issue, although frankly it could be both, since I do not have another BT-IEM adapter. I'd revise to say now that going BT gets one about 80% of the performance. For calibration purposes, I'd say going balanced or improved DAC/DAP is about 5% difference, i.e., can be noticeable but need to A/B carefully.  For a range of music--symphonic, chamber, rock, vocals, jazz--similar differences: mid-range loses its richness, more grainy sound, more artificial sounding lower treble, lose deep bass, poorer instrument isolation.

Am I disappointed? No. To me it's still worth using my CIEMs wireless when I go outside, getting the superior sound and isolation of CIEMs over my Sennheiser Momentum or Sony WF-1000XM3. Only disappointment is the intermittent BT signal loss I mentioned before. Since I'm using the BT when I'm out and about, and therefore not doing careful listening, and the cut outs are infrequent, I'm not terribly bothered, though it's still annoying. So I'd recommend the UTWS3 to others, as long as one manages expectations that the best sound from good IEMs will still require a wire.


----------



## Ocelitgol

ClarenceKyle said:


> I've done more A/B'ing of using UTWS3 versus wired of the same CIEM. The gap is larger than I had stated before, which again I think is predominantly a BT / AptX issue more than a UTWS3 issue, although frankly it could be both, since I do not have another BT-IEM adapter. I'd revise to say now that going BT gets one about 80% of the performance. For calibration purposes, I'd say going balanced or improved DAC/DAP is about 5% difference, i.e., can be noticeable but need to A/B carefully.  For a range of music--symphonic, chamber, rock, vocals, jazz--similar differences: mid-range loses its richness, more grainy sound, more artificial sounding lower treble, lose deep bass, poorer instrument isolation.
> 
> Am I disappointed? No. To me it's still worth using my CIEMs wireless when I go outside, getting the superior sound and isolation of CIEMs over my Sennheiser Momentum or Sony WF-1000XM3. Only disappointment is the intermittent BT signal loss I mentioned before. Since I'm using the BT when I'm out and about, and therefore not doing careful listening, and the cut outs are infrequent, I'm not terribly bothered, though it's still annoying. So I'd recommend the UTWS3 to others, as long as one manages expectations that the best sound from good IEMs will still require a wire.


Now all we need is for the UTWS5 to support LDAC => perfect modules. 

Speaking of which, if anyone wanna trade their UTWS3 for Qudelix 5k, do let me know. Trying to get an additional one for my brother.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> Now all we need is for the UTWS5 to support LDAC => perfect modules.
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone wanna trade their UTWS3 for Qudelix 5k, do let me know. Trying to get an additional one for my brother.


Hi,
Whether LDAC is supported or not depends on the level of the Sony LDAC team, who currently do not have perfect code for use in TWS, including even the current mainstream chips, the QCC51xx and QCC304x, for which they have no mature code.
Since the patents are in Sony's hands and LDAC still has to be refilled by them, 
We will have to wait for them to resolve these issues and release them before we can use them.


----------



## Ocelitgol

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi,
> Whether LDAC is supported or not depends on the level of the Sony LDAC team, who currently do not have perfect code for use in TWS, including even the current mainstream chips, the QCC51xx and QCC304x, for which they have no mature code.
> Since the patents are in Sony's hands and LDAC still has to be refilled by them,
> We will have to wait for them to resolve these issues and release them before we can use them.


Does this mean we have no way to predict approximate time it might be even available? 
This is pushing it, but just wondering if UTWS5 is in the work 
I know UTWS3 is fairly new but given how great it is, I can't help but looking forward to the next implementation.


----------



## Coconut Wireles

Ocelitgol said:


> Now all we need is for the UTWS5 to support LDAC => perfect modules.
> 
> Speaking of which, if anyone wanna trade their UTWS3 for Qudelix 5k, do let me know. Trying to get an additional one for my brother.


Just saw them on Amazon which is where I would have bought them if they had stock at the time instead of waiting a month with aliexpress.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Ocelitgol said:


> Does this mean we have no way to predict approximate time it might be even available?
> This is pushing it, but just wondering if UTWS5 is in the work
> I know UTWS3 is fairly new but given how great it is, I can't help but looking forward to the next implementation.


UTWS5 is hard at work in development


----------



## RH64

Please please please make the connectors on the UTWS5 work on recessed connectors like the new Sennheiser, etc.!


----------



## FiiO

RH64 said:


> Please please please make the connectors on the UTWS5 work on recessed connectors like the new Sennheiser, etc.!


We have recorded and reported your feedback to the tech team. Thanks for the feedback.

Best regards


----------



## hamlesh

Ended up ordering from fiio.eu to the UK, as I wasn't getting any specifics on a date from the UK distributors (or @FiiO on here directly).

Ordered 7th May, dispatched 8th May (shipped from Bulgaria), arrived to me in the UK 17th May.  Glad I went that route rather than waiting for APAC shipping times.  No doubt now all the UK distributors will have loads of stock as of today... 






Slapped the FA7s on them, paired up with my phone, used the FiiO control app to set volume, then switched over to the X5 III, joyous 

Did a quick comparative listen, not a long session, much "better" (subjective I know).  Basically, for me, the Shure TW1s not having an independent amp in unit made them really wanting.  Obviously this is all based on a very quick listen, but the Shure TW1s are booked in for return now in anycase.

Oh... the check.fiio.com site isn't working correctly.  Captcha incorrect, you get a warning; captcha correct, nothing more happens.


----------



## highlightshadow

Really like the concept of the UTWS3 and it sounds great ... was hoping it was my perfect solution to wireless IEM's .... only downside for me personally is the case isn't quite large enough to accomodate my custom tips without leaving the lid open
Only reason i'm not keeping it -- real shame


----------



## FiiO

highlightshadow said:


> Really like the concept of the UTWS3 and it sounds great ... was hoping it was my perfect solution to wireless IEM's .... only downside for me personally is the case isn't quite large enough to accomodate my custom tips without leaving the lid open
> Only reason i'm not keeping it -- real shame


Sorry about that. What's the model name of your IEM? We will also report to the tech team about that. 

Best regards


----------



## hamlesh

highlightshadow said:


> Really like the concept of the UTWS3 and it sounds great ... was hoping it was my perfect solution to wireless IEM's .... only downside for me personally is the case isn't quite large enough to accomodate my custom tips without leaving the lid open
> Only reason i'm not keeping it -- real shame



Just do what @gorman did - problem solved, no?



gorman said:


> Problem solved. Aesthetically this could have been done much better. But it works and I sanded down all sharp edges.


----------



## guido

eek


----------



## highlightshadow (May 19, 2021)

FiiO said:


> Sorry about that. What's the model name of your IEM? We will also report to the tech team about that.
> 
> Best regards


They're actually Fiio FH3's but i have custom molded silicone tips on them so they're pretty snug in the case and put pressure on them
As you can see it makes the IEM pretty long


----------



## FiiO

highlightshadow said:


> They're actually Fiio FH3's but i have custom molded silicone tips on them so they're pretty snug in the case and put pressure on them
> As you can see it makes the IEM pretty long


Thanks for the feedback. We will also record and report to the tech team about that.

Best regards


----------



## slex

FiiO Willson said:


> UTWS5 is hard at work in development


I will bite if theres LDAC support?😆


----------



## ClarenceKyle

Has anyone tried them with an iPhone? I did that today and wow did it sound terrible with my Westones, even though I was listening to FLAC. Still sounds good with my DAP set for AptX. Could only guess that the iPhone was not using AAC but using SBC, the sound was so far off, extremely congested.


----------



## ClieOS

slex said:


> I will bite if theres LDAC support?😆


We'll need Sony to develop a new version of LDAC that supports TWS mode first.


----------



## slex

ClieOS said:


> We'll need Sony to develop a new version of LDAC that supports TWS mode first.


Upcoming Hiby WH2 TWS is already LDAC certified. Should be no problem squeezing into UTWS5 if its all about LDAC licensing fee😁


----------



## ClieOS

slex said:


> Upcoming Hiby WH2 TWS is already LDAC certified. Should be no problem squeezing into UTWS5 if its all about LDAC licensing fee😁



Hiby actually tried implementing LDAC on its WH3 last December via a beta firmware, but it was pulled out in the final release. Reliable source told me that the LDAC implementation that Hiby was using in WH3 then was actually more of a a trick rather than an actually implementation as they used a separated chip to connect to the source via LDAC, but re-transcoded back to a lower end codec in TWS mode so you won't actually benefit from LDAC anyway. I hope they are not trying to pull the same trick over WH2 again.


----------



## nieveulv

does the mmcx works for the ier-m9 recessed cable slot? i know it fits the ier-z1r, but the z1r is very umcomfortable. wondering will the m9 will fit? if not im thinking to go for the u12t with the 2pin


----------



## gorman

hamlesh said:


> Just do what @gorman did - problem solved, no?


Final result was like this, using Milliput and plastic domes I salvaged from a packaging of some sort...


----------



## stilleh

It´s not total beauty but I like the idea  As long as it works it´s all good in by book.


----------



## stilleh

I just got a pair of 2-pin adapters for my mmcx version of the UTWS3. Works splendidly with all my IEMS and CIEMS that uses it. Most of them even fit in the case with adapters and IEMS attached which is fantastic. My CIEMS are not even close to fit in the case though. I have huge ears so the CIEMS are like golfballs...


----------



## frahman

FiiO Willson said:


> We originally had added ambient sound mode, but there were some problems during the debugging process.
> Some users will help us test the ambient sound function, and later, if we can fix it, we can upgrade it through the software
> 
> Of course, if you are willing to add ambient sound after purchase, and help us test, you can private message me to get the software.



Sent you a PM


----------



## frahman

*FiiO Control App (iOS version) comparison between UTWS3 and LC-BT2*



*UTWS3*​*LC-BT2*​*Status*







*Equalizer*







*Audio*







*Lowpass Filter**N/A*​



*Select Bluetooth codec**N/A*​


----------



## Ocelitgol

gorman said:


> Final result was like this, using Milliput and plastic domes I salvaged from a packaging of some sort...


God....I have a dirty mind...


----------



## FiiO Willson

We will add EQ and digital filter in the next generation product


----------



## ClieOS

FiiO Willson said:


> We will add EQ and digital filter in the next generation product



Don't forget to also work on EQ over LDAC.


----------



## All-O-Gistics

I bought these for my custom A12t and like others I found out that they don't fit in the case with the IEMs attached so charging is a pain. I found an OK solution where if you place them in the case, with the pins touching, leave the lid open and place a small magnet over the L/R button then it tricks the case into thinking its closed and it will charge the IEMs.


----------



## gorman

All-O-Gistics said:


> I bought these for my custom A12t and like others I found out that they don't fit in the case with the IEMs attached so charging is a pain. I found an OK solution where if you place them in the case, with the pins touching, leave the lid open and place a small magnet over the L/R button then it tricks the case into thinking its closed and it will charge the IEMs.


Or you could try my crazy solution: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-tpa6140a2-bluetooth-5-0.948458/post-16377822


----------



## All-O-Gistics

gorman said:


> Or you could try my crazy solution: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...-tpa6140a2-bluetooth-5-0.948458/post-16377822


I like it but too much work for me. It would be nice if Fiio has a better charging solution for the next gen


----------



## Ocelitgol

All-O-Gistics said:


> I like it but too much work for me. It would be nice if Fiio has a better charging solution for the next gen


wouldn't it be nice if UTWS5 come out with 2 version? 1 big and 1 small.

I'd say small for normal IEMs since the majority doesn't have custom. Or maybe something modular perhaps, or same modules with different casing options.


----------



## Faizalfx

nieveulv said:


> does the mmcx works for the ier-m9 recessed cable slot? i know it fits the ier-z1r, but the z1r is very umcomfortable. wondering will the m9 will fit? if not im thinking to go for the u12t with the 2pin


I'm using utws3 with m9. No issue at all. Sounds great also. Better than TRN bt20s pro.


----------



## All-O-Gistics

Ocelitgol said:


> wouldn't it be nice if UTWS5 come out with 2 version? 1 big and 1 small.
> 
> I'd say small for normal IEMs since the majority doesn't have custom. Or maybe something modular perhaps, or same modules with different casing options.


It would be nice to have wireless charging and just let them on a charger without having to worry about the case


----------



## JohnSchmidt

Any news on when the FiiO UTWS5 is expected to come out?


----------



## Mihai COMAN

Hello,

I just got a pair of UTWS3 and the right receiver is not working. I can not connect to it. Are these working with an iphone? Is there something hidden that i do not know about pairing them? The left one is ok, but the right one looks to be dead except when i turn it off and on, i can hear that voice that says "power off" and "power on".

I left it to charge for more than an hour, but no change. It is still not pairing.

I am very upset about this.


----------



## ClieOS

Mihai COMAN said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got a pair of UTWS3 and the right receiver is not working. I can not connect to it. Are these working with an iphone? Is there something hidden that i do not know about pairing them? The left one is ok, but the right one looks to be dead except when i turn it off and on, i can hear that voice that says "power off" and "power on".
> 
> ...


Try this

https://fiio.com/newsinfo/471935.html


----------



## Mihai COMAN (Jun 1, 2021)

ClieOS said:


> Try this
> 
> https://fiio.com/newsinfo/471935.html


Thank you for this.

it finally worked


----------



## ClieOS (May 31, 2021)

Mihai COMAN said:


> Thank you for this.
> ...
> But why FiiO? Why do i have so many devices?
> ...




One of those are required by Bluetooth LE (Low Energy) connection by the BT chip, not because FiiO wants it to be there. The others just how normal TWS setup will be.

BT chips do have evolved a bit, but mostly on Qualcomm's chips and mostly limited to when the chips is paired with a higher ended Qualcomm Snapdragon equipped smartphones. If you are not using one of those smartphones, then you can't use many of the advanced features. This is especially true with an iPhone, since Apple and Qualcomm are not on good terms.


----------



## deniska80

I've just received these babies. Should I burn in them since they have amps?


----------



## Ichos

deniska80 said:


> I've just received these babies. Should I burn in them since they have amps?


Install the new firmware update and start listening to music.
This is the best burn in method!


----------



## deniska80

Ichos said:


> Install the new firmware update and start listening to music.


I have to find android devices for this first))


Ichos said:


> This is the best burn in method!


 Always burn in my phones/iems/daps first to compare pairings ))


----------



## deniska80

@FiiO Willson
How can I upgrade utws3. My family have only apple devices.
I have old asus smartphone(android 4.4).
Play Market app doesnt download. Fiio Control 2.3 (from your site) doesnt work ещщ: Parse _Error_. There was an _error_ parsing the package
I have sony TV with android but fiio control for this device is not available


----------



## stilleh (Jun 4, 2021)

Download the .apk for FiiO Control instead frpom here FiiO Control 2.3 APK Then, after you´v done that, look for the setting "unknown sources" on the androidphone;


Navigate to Setting > Security.
Check the option “*Unknown sources*“.
Tap OK on the prompt message.
Select “Trust“
Now go to you filemanager and lookup the FiiO control 2.3 APK and click it to install it.


----------



## deniska80

Thanks
This option “*Unknown sources*“ has already been selected.
and APParse _Error_. There was an _error_ parsing the package
I think it doesnt support android 4


----------



## deniska80

And one more question: how can i get whether they are charging inside closed(without charging cable) case or not?
Because when i plug charging cable to the case - the lights begin to flash (and i understand that they are charging) . But when I disconnect cable - i see no signs of charging...


----------



## guido

deniska80 said:


> I've just received these babies. Should I burn in them since they have amps?


if you believe in so called burn-in then do it…


----------



## FiiO Willson

deniska80 said:


> And one more question: how can i get whether they are charging inside closed(without charging cable) case or not?
> Because when i plug charging cable to the case - the lights begin to flash (and i understand that they are charging) . But when I disconnect cable - i see no signs of charging...


When you do not plug in the charging cable, close the box at this time, 
1,if the white light, is breathing flashing 15s and then goes out, then it is charging;
2, if the white light is on for 15s and then goes out, then the ear hooks are fully charged at this time.


----------



## deniska80

FiiO Willson said:


> 1,if the white light, is breathing flashing 15s and then goes out, then it is charging;


I think it is breathing for 8s)))


----------



## AllenShrz

My units are not working at all.

First, my ios devices wont even discover the utws3 (iphone 12 and ipad pro), my android devices can see it and can connect but only to the R side unit, the L side wont connect at all (samsung galaxy note ultra, galaxy note 9, galaxy tab s6) and  my simple oppo reno says it can connect to both units but dont actually play any sound and the app cant recognize them either.

And yes, I have tired to reset the units (12sec long press) at least 50 times now between exchanging devices.

 Also, with the case closed somehow the android devices can discover each of the earpieces twice with different names (LE UTWS3L...    and Fioo UTWS3L) but cant connect at all. 

Also yes, I have restarted the devices, install and uninstall the fiio app, trying to connect one by one with the BT disabled on the other devices to see if ANY of them can work with these earpieces.

What gives?


Video of the problem  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-RrbPjXloWYlwbyF7bvDhqjMyhJu0cOR/view


----------



## Ocelitgol (Jun 9, 2021)

AllenShrz said:


> My units are not working at all.
> 
> First, my ios devices wont even discover the utws3 (iphone 12 and ipad pro), my android devices can see it and can connect but only to the R side unit, the L side wont connect at all (samsung galaxy note ultra, galaxy note 9, galaxy tab s6) and  my simple oppo reno says it can connect to both units but dont actually play any sound and the app cant recognize them either.
> 
> ...


As I also have Note 9, I can confirm that they won't connect both at a same time. Maybe your OPPO supports TWS+, Samsung doesn't.

When you first connect one side, there will be an automatically prompt to connect the other one, you shouldn't have to manually connect both unit. Given that you took them both out when trying to connect.

The LE when inside the case is low energy, I think. I assume that's purely for detection, not sound transmission nor connection.

Edit: I briefly watched your video. Have you tried taking them out of the case to connect instead of leaving them inside? Also, I think you should connect the one with 4 square symbols instead of laptop symbol on Note 9. Perhaps unpairing everything and try connect to one device at a time too.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

AllenShrz said:


> My units are not working at all.
> 
> First, my ios devices wont even discover the utws3 (iphone 12 and ipad pro), my android devices can see it and can connect but only to the R side unit, the L side wont connect at all (samsung galaxy note ultra, galaxy note 9, galaxy tab s6) and  my simple oppo reno says it can connect to both units but dont actually play any sound and the app cant recognize them either.
> 
> ...


yikes!  I was just about to order the UTSW3 for use with my iPhone 12 Pro and two android devices.

Are many people having these problems?  Should I perhaps get the iBasso instead? 

Also, I was hoping for some advice/recommendations for what IEM to use.

I had planned to use my JH Lola’s for this but mine have a 4 pin connector. Has anyone found and used an MMCX adapter to connect to the Fiio?

If not, I’ll prob grab a new pair of IEMs for this little project.  What would be the best ones to get for, say, $1,000 or less?

I mostly listen to female vocals, classical and opera, electronic, blues, jazz, and guitar.  Not really into heavy bass/rap/hip hop

thanks!


----------



## ClieOS

Luke Skywalker said:


> Are many people having these problems?  Should I perhaps get the iBasso instead?


Regardless of what you do, iBasso CF-01 should be avoided at all cost, especially for multi-driver IEM.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

ClieOS said:


> Regardless of what you do, iBasso CF-01 should be avoided at all cost, especially for multi-driver IEM.


Ha I love that advice thanks


----------



## FiiO Willson

Luke Skywalker said:


> yikes!  I was just about to order the UTSW3 for use with my iPhone 12 Pro and two android devices.
> 
> Are many people having these problems?  Should I perhaps get the iBasso instead?
> 
> ...


At the moment, the UTWS3 is probably the best device in this category of hifi earhook, although he still has some problems, but we are trying to improve it


----------



## FiiO Willson

AllenShrz said:


> My units are not working at all.
> 
> First, my ios devices wont even discover the utws3 (iphone 12 and ipad pro), my android devices can see it and can connect but only to the R side unit, the L side wont connect at all (samsung galaxy note ultra, galaxy note 9, galaxy tab s6) and  my simple oppo reno says it can connect to both units but dont actually play any sound and the app cant recognize them either.
> 
> ...





Ocelitgol said:


> As I also have Note 9, I can confirm that they won't connect both at a same time. Maybe your OPPO supports TWS+, Samsung doesn't.
> 
> When you first connect one side, there will be an automatically prompt to connect the other one, you shouldn't have to manually connect both unit. Given that you took them both out when trying to connect.
> 
> ...


I think @Ocelitgol  's answer is correct and his explanation of LE Bluetooth and showing only one is spot on, thank you very much!

From your description, UTWS3 should be normal, here are some video instructions that I hope will help you:
https://www.fiio.com/utws3_faq

I've been reading some books on product design and so far it's been a problem that users don't know how to use the product, we haven't made it easier and more convenient for our customers to use the product, we'll try to improve it in the next product!


----------



## Ocelitgol

Luke Skywalker said:


> yikes!  I was just about to order the UTSW3 for use with my iPhone 12 Pro and two android devices.
> 
> Are many people having these problems?  Should I perhaps get the iBasso instead?
> 
> ...


Like previously mentioned, avoid CF01. I love their build quality but CF01 was just bad. Turned my beloved Z1R into light weight.

UTWS3 is probably the best option right now, unless you want to go Qudelix or BTR5 route. They seem to be working on UTWS5. 

Also, not into bass? get outta here...

For iem, I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere there's an adapter for JH to MMCX. This was a long time ago. Perhaps try Aliexpress?
If you can't find one, I'll suggest a used Monarch or Blessing 2. Heck, maybe even used IER-M9 or Andromeda. But seriously, if you love your Lola, find the adapter. Do they even fit inside the case?  
How about this? Mad expensive though. https://www.linsoul.com/products/mmcx-2pin-4pin?variant=28360873410660


----------



## AllenShrz (Jun 9, 2021)

FiiO Willson said:


> I think @Ocelitgol  's answer is correct and his explanation of LE Bluetooth and showing only one is spot on, thank you very much!
> 
> From your description, UTWS3 should be normal, here are some video instructions that I hope will help you:
> https://www.fiio.com/utws3_faq
> ...



I did watch those videos and follow them to the letter, I also read the manual.  I have been trying to make them work for almost now 6 hours and no luck.

How is that ANY of my ios devices cant even recognize it at all? all of them have the latest ios.


According to the video on clear and reset, that unit restart automatically after it shuts down, mine does not do that. Im attaching another video. Im even using the stopwatch to count the 12 seconds.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XcHbvigJaMDadIAoCG_X2WipVQBIHN0V/view?usp=sharing


How is that on 2021, a bluetooth parring process can be such a pain? and on multiple devices no less!


EDIT:

Im returning the unit, obviously it doesn't work.


----------



## FiiO

AllenShrz said:


> I did watch those videos and follow them to the letter, I also read the manual.  I have been trying to make them work for almost now 6 hours and no luck.
> 
> How is that ANY of my ios devices cant even recognize it at all? all of them have the latest ios.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Would you mind trying to clean the charging pins using alcohol following the help in this video to check again: 

Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## AllenShrz

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Would you mind trying to clean the charging pins using alcohol following the help in this video to check again:
> 
> ...




Did that too, didnt work.

I already send them back, I asked them to send me a new unit.  I hope it was just a single odd case of a defective unit.


----------



## BenKatz

Hey @FiiO , I'm slightly confused. I've got an Xperia 1 II and I see there's 2 options when I want to pair - Fiio UTWS 3 L/R and then there's LE-UTWS3V0.2.45L/R. What's the difference, because I tried them both and they seem to work? 

Which is better?


----------



## Ocelitgol

BenKatz said:


> Hey @FiiO , I'm slightly confused. I've got an Xperia 1 II and I see there's 2 options when I want to pair - Fiio UTWS 3 L/R and then there's LE-UTWS3V0.2.45L/R. What's the difference, because I tried them both and they seem to work?
> 
> Which is better?


LE is for detection purposes. You should connect to the other ones.


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Ocelitgol said:


> Like previously mentioned, avoid CF01. I love their build quality but CF01 was just bad. Turned my beloved Z1R into light weight.
> 
> UTWS3 is probably the best option right now, unless you want to go Qudelix or BTR5 route. They seem to be working on UTWS5.
> 
> ...


Hey Ocelitgol, thanks for the great advice.  I actually talked to another person who has that exact adapter so I'm going to snag it


----------



## FiiO

BenKatz said:


> Hey @FiiO , I'm slightly confused. I've got an Xperia 1 II and I see there's 2 options when I want to pair - Fiio UTWS 3 L/R and then there's LE-UTWS3V0.2.45L/R. What's the difference, because I tried them both and they seem to work?
> 
> Which is better?


Dear friend,

The option begins with 'FiiO' is general Bluetooth connection. The option begins with ‘LE’is BLE connection which is used for APP control mainly. For more information about BLE, you could read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Low_Energy

Best regards


----------



## BenKatz

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> The option begins with 'FiiO' is general Bluetooth connection. The option begins with ‘LE’is BLE connection which is used for APP control mainly. For more information about BLE, you could read: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth_Low_Energy
> 
> Best regards



So basically I need to use the Fiio one. Nice. By the way - since we are already seeing Aptx HD (B&W pi7) and even full-on LDAC (new sony 1000xm4s) true wireless IEMs, should we expect a new version of this UTWS product line in the near future with LDAC, possibly? That would be incredible! (+ also an option to passthrough ambient sound would be very useful)


----------



## Luke Skywalker

BenKatz said:


> So basically I need to use the Fiio one. Nice. By the way - since we are already seeing Aptx HD (B&W pi7) and even full-on LDAC (new sony 1000xm4s) true wireless IEMs, should we expect a new version of this UTWS product line in the near future with LDAC, possibly? That would be incredible! (+ also an option to passthrough ambient sound would be very useful)


Great idea!  Is it possible to build ANC into a device like the UTSW3?  Perhaps with microphones built into it and then adding the inverse wave to what’s being fed into the IEMs


----------



## ClieOS

BenKatz said:


> So basically I need to use the Fiio one. Nice. By the way - since we are already seeing Aptx HD (B&W pi7) and even full-on LDAC (new sony 1000xm4s) true wireless IEMs, should we expect a new version of this UTWS product line in the near future with LDAC, possibly? That would be incredible! (+ also an option to passthrough ambient sound would be very useful)



We covered the topic on LDAC on TWS adapter on another thread - I think the current situation is that we need to wait for Sony to update the LDAC's SDK for TWS in order for other manufacturers to develop their own TWS with LDAC.




Luke Skywalker said:


> Great idea!  Is it possible to build ANC into a device like the UTSW3?  Perhaps with microphones built into it and then adding the inverse wave to what’s being fed into the IEMs



ANC is a firm NO. ANC needs to tune to specific transducer' FR curve in order for it to work properly. Since UTWS3 is not made to only work with any single earphone model (which come with all different FR curve), it is not feasible to implement ANC.


----------



## FiiO

BenKatz said:


> So basically I need to use the Fiio one. Nice. By the way - since we are already seeing Aptx HD (B&W pi7) and even full-on LDAC (new sony 1000xm4s) true wireless IEMs, should we expect a new version of this UTWS product line in the near future with LDAC, possibly? That would be incredible! (+ also an option to passthrough ambient sound would be very useful)


Dear friend,

If you don't mind, you could check this explanation from James in Weibo about TWS with LDAC using Google translation first : https://weibo.com/2388602863/Kj52celzE 
Currently, our TWS with Qualcomm chip could not support LDAC Bluetooth codec still.

Best regards


----------



## karloil

@FiiO 

What's the polarity of the UTWS3 2 Pin version? Does it have the same polarity as the UTWS1?


----------



## FiiO

karloil said:


> @FiiO
> 
> What's the polarity of the UTWS3 2 Pin version? Does it have the same polarity as the UTWS1?


Dear friend,

Yes, same as the UTWS1.






Best regards


----------



## karloil

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, same as the UTWS1.
> 
> ...



@FiiO

I appreciate the quick reply!  Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

karloil said:


> @FiiO
> 
> I appreciate the quick reply!  Thank you!


You are welcome!  

Best regards


----------



## AllenShrz

Got new units, these ones work finally, well... kind of...

The pairing still took 4 attempts to connect both L and R sides, the Fiio apps says they are disconnected but I can control the units from there.

Im using the VE8 earphones and unfortunately the pairing is not good, they sound lifeless.   The Fiio control app only offers 3 EQ presets!!! only 3!!  I cant find a way to customize it, is it possible?  

I know is a bit unfair to compare them with my DACs or even my Fiio amps but so far the sound is not great, even my sony wf 1000xm3 sound way better... and we are talking 200dls vs 2.7K.......... The lows are gone ( my beloved chello sounds like an ukulele)  and the highs lack any spackle.

I will try to make them come back to life, I hope is possible with an additional app or something.


----------



## AllenShrz

Double post update.

On android is much easer to find apps that bring back life to my V8.  The lows and highs now may not be as refined as with the mojo but now they are totally serviceable. 

For me is so much better to use a custom IEM than any TWE, just because of the fit.  Your headphones have NC?  that's cute, my earphones block absolutely everything and dont change the audio. 

Now Im ok with with this purchase, but Fiio really needs to improve the quality of life of this product,.


----------



## anethema

@FiiO @FiiO Willson

You guys mentioned you may get an ambient mode through a firmware update.
Right now only the Shure TW adapters have it, but the level of transparency and customer service I’m seeing from you guys on this board is something I’d absolutely love to reward with a purchase. Already bought your FH5 IEMs. 

Any plans still to bring that to the UTWS3 still or did that not work out? Are you still letting people into the private beta to try it out ?
Thanks guys great work here.


----------



## JohnSchmidt (Jun 20, 2021)

AllenShrz said:


> Got new units, these ones work finally, well... kind of...
> 
> The pairing still took 4 attempts to connect both L and R sides, the Fiio apps says they are disconnected but I can control the units from there.
> 
> ...


What IEM do you use with them?

I tested my  CA solaris 2020 and they sound very good with these utws3 the only thing preventing me from getting my own is the connectivity issues. Until they get that ironed out, I am waiting for the utws5


----------



## HipHopScribe

How widespread are connectivity issues? I personally had zero issue, opened the box, fired them up and immediately paired them with my phone and they connect without fail every time I take them out. But I suppose a lot might depend on the sending device. My phone supports aptx tws+, which non-Android devices or even non-updated Android might not, so I imagine different scenarios might be more challenging


----------



## frosty5689

Mine worked fine out of the box using a OnePlus 7 Pro Android 10 as the source. The thing with Android and Bluetooth is it varies vastly between different phone manufacturers and even the same manufacturer. So it's hard for FiiO to do as a thorough of a testing as some big players like Sony can. It is also more likely for phone manufacturers to release fixes to their non-standard Bluetooth implementations if a Sony headphone doesn't work with it than a FiiO niche TWS adapter. I wouldn't attribute the connection issue to a problem on FiiO quality. The UTWS5 will have better connectivity on release than UTWS3 simply because the software is much more robust at handling the different quirks of different phones by then. Not because it is a better product. I imagine firmware updates will improve connectivity overtime but also agree that if you can't pair it you can't upgrade the firmware which means you're screwed unless you have another phone.


----------



## FiiO Willson

anethema said:


> @FiiO @FiiO Willson
> 
> You guys mentioned you may get an ambient mode through a firmware update.
> Right now only the Shure TW adapters have it, but the level of transparency and customer service I’m seeing from you guys on this board is something I’d absolutely love to reward with a purchase. Already bought your FH5 IEMs.
> ...


I am very sorry
The ambient sound mode was not successful on UTWS3, and some users were previously selected to test it, but the results were not good and we finally chose to abandon this feature.
We will improve this feature in the new product, and we believe that the product in which this feature is introduced will definitely satisfy everyone!


----------



## FiiO Willson

frosty5689 said:


> Mine worked fine out of the box using a OnePlus 7 Pro Android 10 as the source. The thing with Android and Bluetooth is it varies vastly between different phone manufacturers and even the same manufacturer. So it's hard for FiiO to do as a thorough of a testing as some big players like Sony can. It is also more likely for phone manufacturers to release fixes to their non-standard Bluetooth implementations if a Sony headphone doesn't work with it than a FiiO niche TWS adapter. I wouldn't attribute the connection issue to a problem on FiiO quality. The UTWS5 will have better connectivity on release than UTWS3 simply because the software is much more robust at handling the different quirks of different phones by then. Not because it is a better product. I imagine firmware updates will improve connectivity overtime but also agree that if you can't pair it you can't upgrade the firmware which means you're screwed unless you have another phone.


You are absolutely right, this is exactly where we are having difficulties!

But we will try to improve what we can with the feedback from you.


----------



## anethema

FiiO Willson said:


> I am very sorry
> The ambient sound mode was not successful on UTWS3, and some users were previously selected to test it, but the results were not good and we finally chose to abandon this feature.
> We will improve this feature in the new product, and we believe that the product in which this feature is introduced will definitely satisfy everyone!


Even just saying it isn’t coming is so helpful. So many companies just give form responses 

I’m going to just buy the 3 anyways then just buy the updated model once it comes out. Thanks !


----------



## FiiO Willson

anethema said:


> Even just saying it isn’t coming is so helpful. So many companies just give form responses
> 
> I’m going to just buy the 3 anyways then just buy the updated model once it comes out. Thanks !


Thank you very much for your support!


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

HipHopScribe said:


> How widespread are connectivity issues? I personally had zero issue, opened the box, fired them up and immediately paired them with my phone and they connect without fail every time I take them out. But I suppose a lot might depend on the sending device. My phone supports aptx tws+, which non-Android devices or even non-updated Android might not, so I imagine different scenarios might be more challenging


Same here i have no connectivity issues so far. Still using LG V30 android 8😅. Havent update my UTWS3.


----------



## AllenShrz

And today the L side refused to work, no matter what I did.

I take my words back, this is a bad product and I regret buying it.


----------



## funnyjoke

Would this be good for the gym paired with iBasso IT01, connected to an iPhone 7 or an Android DAP?


----------



## C_Lindbergh

The case is simply too big for my taste, sure it works if you're just listing at home/longer travels, but then you also got other options like full sized cans. But I do understand the dilema since a smaller case would mean that you either have to shrink the battery/adapters or leave less room for different sized IEMS.


----------



## Ocelitgol

C_Lindbergh said:


> The case is simply too big for my taste, sure it works if you're just listing at home/longer travels, but then you also got other options like full sized cans. But I do understand the dilema since a smaller case would mean that you either have to shrink the battery/adapters or leave less room for different sized IEMS.


I'd propose extra options for different size cases (different batteries), but that might be counterproductive money-wise for the manufacturer. Another option would be creating a modular mechanism for the battery, like adding a 2nd battery module. But then again, more parts = more possible issues.

Honestly, I wouldn't mind if they make the modules bigger to accommodate a bigger battery (might look weird and heavy) and couple it with a small flat charging case (with or without the battery in the case).


----------



## FiiO Willson

C_Lindbergh said:


> The case is simply too big for my taste, sure it works if you're just listing at home/longer travels, but then you also got other options like full sized cans. But I do understand the dilema since a smaller case would mean that you either have to shrink the battery/adapters or leave less room for different sized IEMS.


The Case is made larger to fit more headphones, if you read enough reviews, you will find that there are some large headphones


----------



## FiiO

AllenShrz said:


> And today the L side refused to work, no matter what I did.
> 
> I take my words back, this is a bad product and I regret buying it.


Dear friend,

Sorry about that. 

And please try to clear the pairing and clean the charging pins following the help in this post to check again first: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105211656085546722&tid=97

If the issue still remains, please contact the seller or support@fiio.com for help.

Best regards


----------



## potatohead

HipHopScribe said:


> How widespread are connectivity issues? I personally had zero issue, opened the box, fired them up and immediately paired them with my phone and they connect without fail every time I take them out. But I suppose a lot might depend on the sending device. My phone supports aptx tws+, which non-Android devices or even non-updated Android might not, so I imagine different scenarios might be more challenging


i personally have zero connection issue too. i m using the utws3 with a poco f2 pro and yes, it supports tws+ as well, as most recent phones from xiaomi do; what brand of phone r u using that supports tws+? curious to know as major brands like Samsung, LG, Moto and even Google do not support tws+ mode on their phones, not even their flagships, pity.


----------



## HipHopScribe

potatohead said:


> i personally have zero connection issue too. i m using the utws3 with a poco f2 pro and yes, it supports tws+ as well, as most recent phones from xiaomi do; what brand of phone r u using that supports tws+? curious to know as major brands like Samsung, LG, Moto and even Google do not support tws+ mode on their phones, not even their flagships, pity.



I use a Sony Xperia 1 ii


----------



## Naderq

I got mine recnetly and it came with the latest firmware installed. I use a Samsung note 9 with it and have had no issues with connectivity. 

I was lucky enough to find a FDX1 (Drop + jvc ) for a good deal in my country. It works really well.

And I'm working out with these. Have done pull ups and all kinds of exercises with them with no issues and it's super secure.

These are levels better than my jabra 65t in terms of sound, connectivity and did I mention sound? 

Perfect for the gym ☺️


----------



## Naderq




----------



## Naderq

Does anyone know if OnePlus 8t support tws+? How do I know if a phone supports tws+?


----------



## FiiO

Naderq said:


> Does anyone know if OnePlus 8t support tws+? How do I know if a phone supports tws+?


Dear friend,

If your mobile phone supports TWS+, the UTWS3 in the Bluetooth page will shows like that:






If not, only the master ear hook will show with 'connected':





Best regards


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Well I just got my UTSW3s and hooked up my JH Audio Lolas and wow... incredible.  Super comfortable and the sound is stunning.  

Here is my only complaint... My IEMs don't fit in the case when connected.  Like not even close...  So I have to unhook them every time I want to listen and even then they barely fit in there.  Wish the case was a lot bigger to accommodate a wider range of IEMs


----------



## FiiO

Luke Skywalker said:


> Well I just got my UTSW3s and hooked up my JH Audio Lolas and wow... incredible.  Super comfortable and the sound is stunning.
> 
> Here is my only complaint... My IEMs don't fit in the case when connected.  Like not even close...  So I have to unhook them every time I want to listen and even then they barely fit in there.  Wish the case was a lot bigger to accommodate a wider range of IEMs


Thanks for the feedback.

We will record about that.

Can adjusting the headphone unit in different direction or changing the eartips help?

Best regards


----------



## Luke Skywalker

FiiO said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> We will record about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply... no, I need to disconnect my JH Lola‘s completely and they still barely fit.

But wow, the sound is amazing. They’re far more comfortable and secure than any of my TWS buds. I love the controls too


----------



## davidcotton

Any problems for glasses wearers?  Also are these iOS compatible?


----------



## FiiO

davidcotton said:


> Any problems for glasses wearers?  Also are these iOS compatible?


Dear friend,

Glasses wearer could wear it without problem:




And it is compatible with iOS devices.

Best regards


----------



## potatohead (Jul 3, 2021)

Naderq said:


> Does anyone know if OnePlus 8t support tws+? How do I know if a phone supports tws+?


would like to know too, also their parent company oppo; maybe @FiiO can comment as they probably have every brand of phone on hand to test out their products


----------



## Naderq

potatohead said:


> would like to know too, also their parent company oppo; maybe @FiiO can comment as they probably have every brand of phone on hand to test out their products


Fiio replied and said I need to manually open Bluetooth and check. So I guess they don't know


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Naderq said:


> Fiio replied and said I need to manually open Bluetooth and check. So I guess they don't know


Enable Developers Option on your android. And then, open Developers Option, under Bluetooth Audio Codec, you should be able to see it your device supports TWS+.
I rmb seeing my friend's OnePlus6 and it supports TWS+


----------



## Naderq

BlazdiqFoods said:


> Enable Developers Option on your android. And then, open Developers Option, under Bluetooth Audio Codec, you should be able to see it your device supports TWS+.
> I rmb seeing my friend's OnePlus6 and it supports TWS+



I don't actually have the phone yet. I was asking before purchasing the phone. I thought there was a way to find out what phones support TWS+


----------



## BlazdiqFoods

Naderq said:


> I don't actually have the phone yet. I was asking before purchasing the phone. I thought there was a way to find out what phones support TWS+


https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/aptx-adaptive-support.4184831/


I guess they do have? Look at the photo attached at one of the replies


----------



## SilverZephyr

Hmmm, it seems that my UTWS3 R module is facing some problems, even after putting the R module back in the charging case, it does not turn off and disconnect from the phone. I have tried resetting the modules by holding down the button in the charging case until the light alternates between red and white. Any insights would be very helpful. Thank you


----------



## FiiO

SilverZephyr said:


> Hmmm, it seems that my UTWS3 R module is facing some problems, even after putting the R module back in the charging case, it does not turn off and disconnect from the phone. I have tried resetting the modules by holding down the button in the charging case until the light alternates between red and white. Any insights would be very helpful. Thank you


Dear friend,

You could try to clean the connector for the UTWS3 to check whether the issue remains: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105211656085546722

Best regards


----------



## SilverZephyr

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try to clean the connector for the UTWS3 to check whether the issue remains: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105211656085546722
> 
> Best regards


The connectors are considerably clean since it is not used often and there was a period of around 1 month that I left it unused, the issue did happen after updating to v.0.2.53, before updating, it didn't have that behavior... So unsure if it's a software issue or hardware one...

It seems to work sometimes when I wiggle the module in the case, but sometimes it would not even work so in the end, it does not charge

Thank you


----------



## FiiO

SilverZephyr said:


> The connectors are considerably clean since it is not used often and there was a period of around 1 month that I left it unused, the issue did happen after updating to v.0.2.53, before updating, it didn't have that behavior... So unsure if it's a software issue or hardware one...
> 
> It seems to work sometimes when I wiggle the module in the case, but sometimes it would not even work so in the end, it does not charge
> 
> Thank you


According to the phenomenon you mentioned, it is more likely to be a hardware issue with the charging connector. You could contact the seller to see whether he could help first. If not, please contact us again via support@fiio.com. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## Naderq

So I haven't used or open my UTSW3 for close to two days now. And this morning I woke up to find my phone connected to the headphones, although the case has been in the same place, unopened and untouched. 

And I set my headphones to turn off after 5 minutes of standby. 

This a case / hardware issue?


----------



## ClieOS

Naderq said:


> So I haven't used or open my UTSW3 for close to two days now. And this morning I woke up to find my phone connected to the headphones, although the case has been in the same place, unopened and untouched.
> 
> And I set my headphones to turn off after 5 minutes of standby.
> 
> This a case / hardware issue?



If the case's battery run out, then the headset themselves won't know they are still in the case (*the charging from the case tells them they are in the case) but instead will think they have been taken out, so they will initial connection to the smartphone.

This is common for most, if not all TWS IEM that has a battery charging case.


----------



## Naderq

ClieOS said:


> If the case's battery run out, then the headset themselves won't know they are still in the case (*the charging from the case tells them they are in the case) but instead will think they have been taken out, so they will initial connection to the smartphone.
> 
> This is common for most, if not all TWS IEM that has a battery charging case.


The case is not dead. I fully charged it like 2 days ago or 3 days. And there wasn't a red light.


----------



## ClieOS

Naderq said:


> The case is not dead. I fully charged it like 2 days ago or 3 days. And there wasn't a red light.


Then perhaps the charging pins in the case isn't making a very secured connection to the headset. Could be caused by dirt, sweat or skin oil.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Looking to buy a used MMCX one in the US if anyone wanna sell. Gonna convert all my stuff to wireless.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Did anyone see the UTWS5 measurements on the FCC ID website? Not sure if it is allowed to discuss here, but the new one seems to be a bit bigger with wireless charging capability, and a golden Fiio accent. 

Honestly, I was hoping the new ones would be smaller...


----------



## assassin10000

Ocelitgol said:


> Did anyone see the UTWS5 measurements on the FCC ID website? Not sure if it is allowed to discuss here, but the new one seems to be a bit bigger with wireless charging capability, and a golden Fiio accent.
> 
> Honestly, I was hoping the new ones would be smaller...


Nope. What are the measurements (vs the old)?


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jul 30, 2021)

Ocelitgol said:


> Did anyone see the UTWS5 measurements on the FCC ID website? Not sure if it is allowed to discuss here, but the new one seems to be a bit bigger with wireless charging capability, and a golden Fiio accent.
> 
> Honestly, I was hoping the new ones would be smaller...


That's dissapointing, it's already quite big...Wish they'd release two versions, one for us with smaller/normal sized IEMs.


----------



## Ocelitgol

assassin10000 said:


> Nope. What are the measurements (vs the old)?


Link


C_Lindbergh said:


> That's dissapointing, it's already quite big...Wish they'd release to versions, one for us with smaller/normal sized IEMs.


Me too. If they ended releasing these exact measurements, I might look for some Frankenstein way to move the whole module to a different case. It won't be as good as the factory build though. What a shame...

Perhaps we can hope for a smaller version after the UTWS5, maybe UTWS5 Pro or something?


----------



## assassin10000

Ocelitgol said:


> Link
> 
> Me too. If they ended releasing these exact measurements, I might look for some Frankenstein way to move the whole module to a different case. It won't be as good as the factory build though. What a shame...
> 
> Perhaps we can hope for a smaller version after the UTWS5, maybe UTWS5 Pro or something?



Looks like about 105-110mm long x 85ish wide (approx. 4" x 3 1/4"). Height not sure, probably between 40-55mm.

Wish they made the earpieces sit side by side parallel instead of angled, then they could probably have gotten down to 60-70mm width.


Still smaller height wise than cases like the beats ear hook TWS or the mpow copies. They're huuuge (tall).


Overall a smaller case would be cool, I'd be using them with MMCX earbuds or smaller housing size IEMs.


----------



## Ocelitgol

assassin10000 said:


> Looks like about 105-110mm long x 85ish wide (approx. 4" x 3 1/4"). Height not sure, probably between 40-55mm.
> 
> Wish they made the earpieces sit side by side parallel instead of angled, then they could probably have gotten down to 60-70mm width.
> 
> ...


Perhaps someone can try taking apart the module and fit the base + battery onto a 3D print case (or smaller plastic case). Cutting or filing down the storage space of the base should make a slimmer overall dimension.


----------



## anethema

Ocelitgol said:


> Did anyone see the UTWS5 measurements on the FCC ID website? Not sure if it is allowed to discuss here, but the new one seems to be a bit bigger with wireless charging capability, and a golden Fiio accent.
> 
> Honestly, I was hoping the new ones would be smaller...


You got a link to any info? Been really busy waiting for this I need Audio passthrough mode.


----------



## Ocelitgol

anethema said:


> You got a link to any info? Been really busy waiting for this I need Audio passthrough mode.


use the smallest eartips for audio passthrough lol


----------



## anethema

Ocelitgol said:


> use the smallest eartips for audio passthrough lol


Haha. Audio passthrough without compromising the sound.
It works amazing on the Shure TWS adapters I got after returning the UTWS3s. The Shure just has other big drawbacks I’d like to avoid.


----------



## Blacksunset

Not sure if this was asked before but does anyone know how to fix this issue?
When receiving calls the other party is able to hear me but I cannot hear them.
I am able to hear audio when listening to music or using other media applications.


----------



## Mitch_maio

According to FCC ID photos UTWS5 have no modular connectors i was awaiting for, such a disappointment we need different modules for mmcx and 2pin or mmcx-2pin adaptors again.. Hoping specs will be revealed soon, maybe LDAC implementation is presented or recessed 2pins as an option, just my thoughts...


----------



## FiiO

Blacksunset said:


> Not sure if this was asked before but does anyone know how to fix this issue?
> When receiving calls the other party is able to hear me but I cannot hear them.
> I am able to hear audio when listening to music or using other media applications.


Dear friend,

Please try to adjust the 'volume of call' option for the UTWS3 in the FiiO Control app to see whether it helps? 






 And try adjusting your phone volume while calling, using the controls on the phone itself. If the issue still remains, please clear the pairing for the mobile phone and the Bluetooth device and check again?

Best regards


----------



## FiiO Willson

Mitch_maio said:


> According to FCC ID photos UTWS5 have no modular connectors i was awaiting for, such a disappointment we need different modules for mmcx and 2pin or mmcx-2pin adaptors again.. Hoping specs will be revealed soon, maybe LDAC implementation is presented or recessed 2pins as an option, just my thoughts...


Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance

But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
For example.
Independent DAC
Higher-end chip, connection method
Lower noise, better indicators
I would like to say that it can also support aptX adaptive 96k, and game mode, according to our actual measurement,it's better than the use of LDAC.


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Problem is that Aptx Adaptive is really rare, even tho the codec finally starts to appear for newer phones. 

But there's not a single transmitter that supports Aptx Adaptive... So you won't be able to take advantage of the Lowe latency on your pc/media player/console.


----------



## anethema

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance
> 
> But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
> For example.
> ...


Please please please tell me it has the audio passthrough/transparency mode. I want to support you guys so bad due to your communication on these forums but I can’t live without it.


----------



## Ocelitgol

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance
> 
> But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
> For example.
> ...


It does sound like a step forward, but @C_Lindbergh is right, aptX adaptive isn't widely available like LDAC. The majority of the US market (I'm assuming) might be Samsung, which has its own Scalable codec and doesn't support aptX adaptive. I don't see much traction with having game mode, but it's definitely nice to see Fiio is adding a new feature. 

BTW, is a multi-device connection possible for the UTWS5?


----------



## CrocodileDundee

@FiiO Willson when can we expect the UTWS5 release?


----------



## ClieOS

CrocodileDundee said:


> @FiiO Willson when can we expect the UTWS5 release?



Here is your answer:



FiiO Willson said:


> Soon, it may be released in August or September


----------



## CrocodileDundee

ClieOS said:


> Here is your answer:


That’s great! Thanks mate. I hope it won’t be an announcement to start shipping in 2022 like recent releases were for months later.

my utws1 needs replacement and I’m hoping we will have better pairing and less ground floor noise.


----------



## Sandbox2

FiiO UTWS3 vs FiiO UTWS5 --- what's the difference?


----------



## ClieOS (Aug 12, 2021)

Sandbox2 said:


> FiiO UTWS3 vs FiiO UTWS5 --- what's the difference?



It is literally 8 posts above your post /facepalm/.


----------



## gerard14ph

anethema said:


> Please please please tell me it has the audio passthrough/transparency mode. I want to support you guys so bad due to your communication on these forums but I can’t live without it.


Hope to get this too. Been holding out for one hoping this will be on the UTWS5.


----------



## kozzie

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance
> 
> But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
> For example.
> ...


Separate dac could be tempting. If sound quality is pretty close to a good dongle would be in


----------



## ClarenceKyle

Oh well, my UTWS3 refuse to connect to music from my DAP anymore. FiiO app can't find them even though Android settings can. Tried to pair to my iPhone and only one side will pair, even after trying all 3 approaches suggested by FiiO. Used it about 20 times, was good while it lasted. That said, I admit I would have upgraded it once a better sounding one comes out, so maybe that's the USTWS5


----------



## C_Lindbergh

Fiio's announced 2 new/updated dac/amps today alone...Hopefully they'll launch the UTWS5 soon


----------



## OklahKekW

Product seems ready for shipping


----------



## kozzie (Aug 17, 2021)

Regarding aptx adaptive. This is what I found out :



> the aptX adaptive codec itself isn't backward compatible with aptX HD codec. The earphone chipset has to support both aptX HD AND aptX adaptive for it to work. Qualcomm QCC3040 based devices for instance don't support aptX HD, while being officially compatible with the aptX adaptive codec
> 
> What it means is that with phone not supporting aptX adaptive, for instance the Pixel phones, we can at best get the normal aptX.


Hopefully can get aptx HD support,  as like others have said not many aptx adaptive devices out there


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance
> 
> But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
> For example.
> ...


Just I reminder that you really got me on the better connection and low noise.


----------



## FiiO

ClarenceKyle said:


> Oh well, my UTWS3 refuse to connect to music from my DAP anymore. FiiO app can't find them even though Android settings can. Tried to pair to my iPhone and only one side will pair, even after trying all 3 approaches suggested by FiiO. Used it about 20 times, was good while it lasted. That said, I admit I would have upgraded it once a better sounding one comes out, so maybe that's the USTWS5


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Did you try to charge it for some times and do the factory restore as well? And if the issue still remains, please contact support@fiio.com for help. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.

Best regards


----------



## Ra97oR

OklahKekW said:


> Product seems ready for shipping


Looking at public test report, UTWS5 charging case will now support wireless charging.


----------



## SquidgyB

Just recently got my UTWS3 paired with Toneking Shockwave III's and loving the sound quality.

Just wondering if audio passthrough could be a future firmware update for UTWS3, or may be available on the UTWS5?

That would be a truly awesome feature imho!


----------



## anethema

SquidgyB said:


> Just recently got my UTWS3 paired with Toneking Shockwave III's and loving the sound quality.
> 
> Just wondering if audio passthrough could be a future firmware update for UTWS3, or may be available on the UTWS5?
> 
> That would be a truly awesome feature imho!


I asked and they beta tested it on the 3 and couldn’t get it working so def won’t be coming via firmware.
Not sure we have gotten it answered if it is on the 5 yet.


----------



## FiiO

SquidgyB said:


> Just recently got my UTWS3 paired with Toneking Shockwave III's and loving the sound quality.
> 
> Just wondering if audio passthrough could be a future firmware update for UTWS3, or may be available on the UTWS5?
> 
> That would be a truly awesome feature imho!


Dear friend,

We did try to add the ambient mode function for the UTWS3. However, the effect did not meet our expectation. So we did not add this feature for the UTWS3.
We will report to the engineer and try to add in our new TWS product. 

Best regards


----------



## anethema

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We did try to add the ambient mode function for the UTWS3. However, the effect did not meet our expectation. So we did not add this feature for the UTWS3.
> We will report to the engineer and try to add in our new TWS product.
> ...


Ya unfortunately no transparency mode means the product would be dead in the water for me. I wear mine at work and just can’t not have it. I have the Shure TWS right now but really want to buy your product because of how responsive you are here but I just can’t without that feature


----------



## ScutuMix

Some extra details on FiiO UWTS5, but we'll need to translate. Photos and Test Results but don't see any specs..
https://fccid.io/NCC/CCAP21LP2410T7

Photos: https://fccid.io/NCC/CCAP21LP2410T7/+c9rSzyjhA8=


----------



## Luke Skywalker

FiiO Willson said:


> Yes, There are no major changes in the connector, no major changes in the appearance
> 
> But this is a better product in all aspects, and more suitable for enthusiasts
> For example.
> ...


Sounds great. Is it for sale yet?


----------



## Luke Skywalker

Loving my UTWS3s over here! They sound absolutely stunning when paired up with JH Lolas

I have to wonder... Is there a way to update the firmware?  I didn't see it through the App UI.  Maybe it pushes updates and you get some sort of message when they go out.


----------



## Nalin

Luke Skywalker said:


> Loving my UTWS3s over here! They sound absolutely stunning when paired up with JH Lolas
> 
> I have to wonder... Is there a way to update the firmware?  I didn't see it through the App UI.  Maybe it pushes updates and you get some sort of message when they go out.


Did you compare your UTWS3 with anything else? I have Andromeda 2020 and little concerned if these or the upcoming UTWS5 will hiss with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## ClieOS

Luke Skywalker said:


> I have to wonder... Is there a way to update the firmware?  I didn't see it through the App UI.  Maybe it pushes updates and you get some sort of message when they go out.



Update is done OTA using FiiO app, though I only recall there was just one firmware update a long time ago - so if you didn't see any update in the app, my guess is yours already on the latest firmware (v0.2.53).


----------



## CrocodileDundee

@FiiO UTWS5 news?


----------



## nerfedup

Has anyone compared the UTSW3 to the Shure RMCE-TW1?

Shure has also just come out with the RMCE-TW2 which i'm considering, one major advantage they have is ambient passthrough which the UTWS5 might not.


----------



## anethema

nerfedup said:


> Has anyone compared the UTSW3 to the Shure RMCE-TW1?
> 
> Shure has also just come out with the RMCE-TW2 which i'm considering, one major advantage they have is ambient passthrough which the UTWS5 might not.


Ya a bunch of us are waiting to hear if it has passthrough. No passthrough=dead product IMO.


----------



## FiiO Willson

About UTWS5
The current progress, probably at the end of September, in China's  market maybe sell in small quantities, is expected to October can be sold globally

I can only give you a brief introduction.
1, the world's first independent DAC Bluetooth earhook
2, Qualcomm's flagship QCC514x chip
3, support wireless charging
4, support* aptX adaptive 96k 24bit*
5, TWM transmission, Bluetooth 5.2 protocol
6, 10 bands EQ adjustment
7, more powerful features to be officially announced at the end of the month launch


----------



## nerfedup (Sep 9, 2021)

So ive found the aptx adaptive supported devices on the Aptx website, here's a brand rundown of the supported phones


1 x LG
5 x Asus
2 x Fujitsu
1 x Leitz
3 x Mi
9 x Motorola
7 x Nokia
4 x Nubia
5 x OnePlus
1 x Red Magic
21 x Sharp
1 x Smartisan
4 x Sony
7 x Xaomi
7 x ZTE

78 phones supported

Honestly ive never heard about half of these brands, does anyone here own any of the listed models? I like the codec but its dissapointed to see general flagship smartphones lacking aptx adaptive support.

Ive also been trying to find DAPs that support aptx adaptive with no luck, are there even any in production at the moment?

EDIT: It looks like chips supporting aptx adaptive have been around since the end of 2018


----------



## nerfedup

anethema said:


> Ya a bunch of us are waiting to hear if it has passthrough. No passthrough=dead product IMO.


Its not essential for me but it is a huge bonus, I actually prefer the case design of the shure. I just have no idea how they'll sound with my a8000, it seems like they're not very popular compared to the UTWS3 and Ibasso CF01.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

FiiO Willson said:


> About UTWS5
> The current progress, probably at the end of September, in China's  market maybe sell in small quantities, is expected to October can be sold globally
> 
> I can only give you a brief introduction.
> ...


Any chance of preorder or something.

I will blind buy this one, but I need it asap. Can post impressions compared to other adapters.


----------



## FiiO Willson

CrocodileDundee said:


> Any chance of preorder or something.
> 
> I will blind buy this one, but I need it asap. Can post impressions compared to other adapters.


The first time only in China domestic sales, see if a friend in China can help you

In fact, we recommend that you wait for the second batch, in fact, it is not much time, about a month or later


----------



## povidlo

Folks, I have an issue: when listening to music both sides are on - but every time I switch to a call, only one side produces sound. Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?


----------



## anethema

povidlo said:


> Folks, I have an issue: when listening to music both sides are on - but every time I switch to a call, only one side produces sound. Anyone know how to troubleshoot this?


This is the normal expected behavior in the TW1. The TW2 that just released has cal audio on both sides.


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021

Chapter 11 UTWS3/5 -TWS Solution with the Best Sound Quality.*

There is one rule remaining unchanged for the many years I spent in the audio industry. That is, what drives the development of the product is not the performance, but the user experience. From reel to reel tape recorders, turntables, tape cassette players to CD players, MP3 players and TWS earphones, there is no denying that the sound quality has been improved constantly, but the main change of these products was providing a more comfortable and convenient experience.
When most people tend to listen to music via mobile phones and TWS earphones, the HiFi earphone market was sharply hit, especially for the famous brands such as BOSE, Sennheiser, Beats, and Audio-Technica. From the sales rankings of audio products in some promotion activities in 2020 and 2021 in China, we can see the top brands have become Apple, Huawei, Xiaomi, EDIFIER and other brands that mainly sell TWS earphones.
Therefore, these HiFi earphone brands shall either sit idle, or follow the market trend and meet user needs in order to survive in this giant-dominated TWS market.
The UTWS series was our attempt to adapt to the market. Here is a brief introduction to what determines the sound quality of TWS earphones.
1. Bluetooth codecs
You may be familiar with this point. At present, TWS earphones mainly support Bluetooth codecs including SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, LDAC and LHDC. It is widely considered that aptX HD/LDAC/LHDC have better sound quality. However, limited by the bandwidth of Bluetooth transmission and signal power, the experience of these codecs at high bit rates has yet to be improved. Therefore, the more mature codecs should be aptX and AAC.
2. Digital-Analog conversion and analog amplification
At present, since TWS earphones are restricted by power consumption and size, we usually adopt a single chip, where D/A conversion, analog amplification, Bluetooth reception and decoding are all integrated into one piece.
3. Acoustic design- earphone cavity/unit
At present, TWS earphones have a relatively small size. Even if we use a good earphone driver or even multiple drivers, it would still get much worse performance than that of traditional wired earphones because of their tiny bodies.
The UTWS3 with such a TWS design happened to be the best solution that can solve the above No.2 and No.3 limitations that most TWS earphones have.
In fact, the UTWS3 is meant to separate the circuit part of the TWS earphones and put it inside the earphone unit while adding an independent amp chip. This helped to effectively improve driven capacity, SNR and distortion that have a great impact on sound quality. Users can freely use the UTWS3 with their favorite MMCX or 2-pin earphones, which is totally different from those typical wired earphones in terms of the acoustic part.
Thanks to its feature of retaining the convenience of TWS earphones while having great sound quality similar to traditional wired HiFi earphones, the UTWS3 is warmly adored and praised by consumers once launched.
Of course, both the TWS sound quality and ear hooks are improving as technology develops. In order to further enhance the sound quality, we will introduce the UTWS5 around October, a more powerful TWS ear hook model with better audio performance and more capable Bluetooth functions, which features an independent DAC chip and shares basically the same look and structure as the UTWS3.
Appropriate Usage Scenarios
The usage scenarios of the UTWS3/5 are mainly outdoor scenes. They are suitable for traditional HiFi earphone enthusiasts who want to enhance the experience of their existing wired earphones. In addition, you can turn your idle interchangeable cable earphones into more convenient HiFi TWS earphones.


----------



## anethema

Any news on if there will an environment/audio pass through mode ?


----------



## xSDMx

Also any news on either multipoint or fast device switching?


----------



## FiiO

anethema said:


> Any news on if there will an environment/audio pass through mode ?


Sorry this mode is not supported by the UTWS3. We did try to add it for the UTWS3, but the effect did not met our expectation.

Best regards


----------



## anethema

FiiO said:


> Sorry this mode is not supported by the UTWS3. We did try to add it for the UTWS3, but the effect did not met our expectation.
> 
> Best regards


I meant on the UTWS5. Is the feature on that ?


----------



## FiiO

anethema said:


> I meant on the UTWS5. Is the feature on that ?


More information about the UTWS5, you could wait for our FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II on September 28, 2021.

Best regards


----------



## stilleh

Is there any news on an update for the firmware for the UTWS3? There are still stability issues where the UTWS3 drops connection (forgets it all together at times) and you have to reset them to get the connection back.


----------



## HanselPA

Is the UTWS5 going to share this thread or has already one that I’m missing???
  Thanks!


----------



## anethema

FiiO said:


> More information about the UTWS5, you could wait for our FiiO 2021 Autumn Launch Event II on September 28, 2021.
> 
> Best regards


i saw the summary but I still did not see if the UTWS5s have the transparency mode.
Are you able to tell us if it will have this feature or not ?


----------



## joshua13h

HanselPA said:


> Is the UTWS5 going to share this thread or has already one that I’m missing???
> Thanks!


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...l-coupled-with-independent-ak4332-dac.959856/


----------



## joshua13h

anethema said:


> i saw the summary but I still did not see if the UTWS5s have the transparency mode.
> Are you able to tell us if it will have this feature or not ?


They have said in the other thread they will try to add it via firmware update, so it could end up like the UTWS3 but I hope not


----------



## shimigg

I have been working with the UTWS3 , noticed an ongoing battery drain , the case , if left untouched for a week will have it's battery almost drained , even without using the UTWS3 for listening at all. What should I do ?


----------



## Travors

shimigg said:


> I have been working with the UTWS3 , noticed an ongoing battery drain , the case , if left untouched for a week will have it's battery almost drained , even without using the UTWS3 for listening at all. What should I do ?


it also happens to me, I was disappointed, usually the charge should be kept at least for a week !!


----------



## FiiO Willson

anethema said:


> i saw the summary but I still did not see if the UTWS5s have the transparency mode.
> Are you able to tell us if it will have this feature or not ?


UTWS5‘s transparency mode will soon be open for support in late October or early November.


----------



## anethema

FiiO Willson said:


> UTWS5‘s transparency mode will soon be open for support in late October or early November.


Awesome I will hold off doing any upgrades until then!


----------



## zeguym

Hi, I want to ask about this UTWS3. I have it in a few months. But I have problem with the battery. Battery charging case is drained although I'm not using it at all. It's completely empty in just 1-2 weeks. Is it normal ? or there is something wrong already with my battery ? I try contact Fiio Customer Support, and they said that it's normal for battery charging case empty in 25 days. But it's only 1-2 weeks, it's already empty. Also, I have a few TWS, non of it's empty only in 1-2 weeks. A few months it's decrease, yes, but not that fast.


----------



## Dobrescu George

We're already mid week, with one outage of our dear social media yesterday, so let's think about a product that's reliable and which we'll be using on a daily basis. 

Todays review is about UTWS3 from FiiO, this is an MMCX / 2-Pin adapter for IEMs, that can transform any IEM in a TWS headset, basically giving us all more reasons to have fun while out and about~~ 

I tried my best to review it, share my impressions and feelings about it, so if you're around and need some help with it, I'm always here to help! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...-bluetooth-adapters-portabilitys-with-us.html


----------



## FiiO Willson

zeguym said:


> Hi, I want to ask about this UTWS3. I have it in a few months. But I have problem with the battery. Battery charging case is drained although I'm not using it at all. It's completely empty in just 1-2 weeks. Is it normal ? or there is something wrong already with my battery ? I try contact Fiio Customer Support, and they said that it's normal for battery charging case empty in 25 days. But it's only 1-2 weeks, it's already empty. Also, I have a few TWS, non of it's empty only in 1-2 weeks. A few months it's decrease, yes, but not that fast.


Hello,
I'm very sorry for the trouble, the battery pack can't stay on standby for long because it needs to charge the earhooks and maintain its own standby work, which requires some power consumption.

It is recommended to unplug the power supply after the box and the earhooks are fully charged, so that the power will last longer!


----------



## zeguym

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> I'm very sorry for the trouble, the battery pack can't stay on standby for long because it needs to charge the earhooks and maintain its own standby work, which requires some power consumption.
> 
> It is recommended to unplug the power supply after the box and the earhooks are fully charged, so that the power will last longer!


So you mean battery charging case empty only after 1-2 weeks is normal ? Is that bad the quality of Fiio battery on UTWS3 ? Because non of my tws empty in just 1-2 weeks. 
Sure I unplug the battery charging case after full, never leave it's charging more than 3-4 hour. But it's hard to know when the battery charging case is full (including the earhook it's self). In manual it's said that when charging the battery charging case when led stop pulsing. But in my case, the battery charging case stop pulsing after a few minute on charging. I used cable with watt info (baseus cable), although led stop pulse, it's still charging. Will stop charging after a few hour (0 watt).


----------



## FiiO Willson

zeguym said:


> So you mean battery charging case empty only after 1-2 weeks is normal ? Is that bad the quality of Fiio battery on UTWS3 ? Because non of my tws empty in just 1-2 weeks.
> Sure I unplug the battery charging case after full, never leave it's charging more than 3-4 hour. But it's hard to know when the battery charging case is full (including the earhook it's self). In manual it's said that when charging the battery charging case when led stop pulsing. But in my case, the battery charging case stop pulsing after a few minute on charging. I used cable with watt info (baseus cable), although led stop pulse, it's still charging. Will stop charging after a few hour (0 watt).


Hello,
Under normal conditions, the box can standby for 4 weeks.

The problem you are experiencing may be that the box is not fully charged. When the box is fully charged, the indicator light will change from breathing flashing to always on,


----------



## zeguym

FiiO Willson said:


> Hello,
> Under normal conditions, the box can standby for 4 weeks.
> 
> The problem you are experiencing may be that the box is not fully charged. When the box is fully charged, the indicator light will change from breathing flashing to always on,


Like i said before, i unplug when battery charging case is full. And yes, the led in the box already on always on and not breathing. Still it's only in 1-2 weeks already empty, not in 4 weeks. Worst i can get in 1 week, it's already empty. That is why I'm asking this, why battery charging case empty in just 1-2 weeks. My warranty claim refused by seller on indonesia. I'm also already asking it to Fiio customer support by email.


----------



## hotsnacx

I didn’t realize how much you could bend the utws3 until I matched them with m2s pro. Loving this setup!!


----------



## FiiO

*Introduction to FiiO's Product Line and Update Plan in 2021--From James*
(https://www.head-fi.org/threads/int...ne-and-update-plan-in-2021-from-james.959256/)

*Chapter 11 UTWS3/5 -TWS Solution with the Best Sound Quality. *


There is one rule remaining unchanged for the many years I spent in the audio industry. That is, what drives the development of the product is not the performance, but the user experience. From reel to reel tape recorders, turntables, tape cassette players to CD players, MP3 players and TWS earphones, there is no denying that the sound quality has been improved constantly, but the main change of these products was providing a more comfortable and convenient experience.

When most people tend to listen to music via mobile phones and TWS earphones, the HiFi earphone market was sharply hit, especially for the famous brands such as BOSE, Sennheiser, Beats, and Audio-Technica. From the sales rankings of audio products in some promotion activities in 2020 and 2021 in China, we can see the top brands have become Apple, Huawei, Xiaomi, EDIFIER and other brands that mainly sell TWS earphones.

Therefore, these HiFi earphone brands shall either sit idle, or follow the market trend and meet user needs in order to survive in this giant-dominated TWS market.

The UTWS series was our attempt to adapt to the market. Here is a brief introduction to what determines the sound quality of TWS earphones.

1. Bluetooth codecs

You may be familiar with this point. At present, TWS earphones mainly support Bluetooth codecs including SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, LDAC and LHDC. It is widely considered that aptX HD/LDAC/LHDC have better sound quality. However, limited by the bandwidth of Bluetooth transmission and signal power, the experience of these codecs at high bit rates has yet to be improved. Therefore, the more mature codecs should be aptX and AAC.

2. Digital-Analog conversion and analog amplification

At present, since TWS earphones are restricted by power consumption and size, we usually adopt a single chip, where D/A conversion, analog amplification, Bluetooth reception and decoding are all integrated into one piece.

3. Acoustic design- earphone cavity/unit

At present, TWS earphones have a relatively small size. Even if we use a good earphone driver or even multiple drivers, it would still get much worse performance than that of traditional wired earphones because of their tiny bodies.


The UTWS3 with such a TWS design happened to be the best solution that can solve the above No.2 and No.3 limitations that most TWS earphones have.

In fact, the UTWS3 is meant to separate the circuit part of the TWS earphones and put it inside the earphone unit while adding an independent amp chip. This helped to effectively improve driven capacity, SNR and distortion that have a great impact on sound quality. Users can freely use the UTWS3 with their favorite MMCX or 2-pin earphones, which is totally different from those typical wired earphones in terms of the acoustic part.

Thanks to its feature of retaining the convenience of TWS earphones while having great sound quality similar to traditional wired HiFi earphones, the UTWS3 is warmly adored and praised by consumers once launched.

Of course, both the TWS sound quality and ear hooks are improving as technology develops. In order to further enhance the sound quality, we will introduce the UTWS5 around October, a more powerful TWS ear hook model with better audio performance and more capable Bluetooth functions, which features an independent DAC chip and shares basically the same look and structure as the UTWS3.

Appropriate Usage Scenarios

The usage scenarios of the UTWS3/5 are mainly outdoor scenes. They are suitable for traditional HiFi earphone enthusiasts who want to enhance the experience of their existing wired earphones. In addition, you can turn your idle interchangeable cable earphones into more convenient HiFi TWS earphones.


----------



## Naderq

So I've had my utws3 for about 3 months. I only use it for about 3-4 hours per week. But now my case barely charges. The light indicator on the case is red after charging my earbuds once. 

And one of the two indicator lights on the case doesn't work at all.


----------



## FiiO

Naderq said:


> So I've had my utws3 for about 3 months. I only use it for about 3-4 hours per week. But now my case barely charges. The light indicator on the case is red after charging my earbuds once.
> 
> And one of the two indicator lights on the case doesn't work at all.


Dear friend,

1. The charging case may be out of battery after about 1months when keeping the earbuds in it without using. 
2. And you could try to clean the earbuds following the help in this FAQ to check again: https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105211656085546722

Best regards


----------



## thefallenangelx (Nov 1, 2021)

Anyone knows if the Moondrop Variations fit inside the case? Thanks


----------



## sgtbilko

Has anyone tried to drive the Tin HiFi P1 Plus with the UTWS3?


----------



## grininja

Hey Fiio! Will you ever "fix" the EQ so that custom EQ is possible? As per today I find it useless. I also have a BTR3K and a BTR5 and they are totally fine regarding the EQ.


----------



## FiiO

grininja said:


> Hey Fiio! Will you ever "fix" the EQ so that custom EQ is possible? As per today I find it useless. I also have a BTR3K and a BTR5 and they are totally fine regarding the EQ.


Sorry to hear about that. Does the other EQ function work for your UTWS3 instead? And please try to clear the pairing and reconnect again for check.

Best regards


----------



## grininja

FiiO said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Does the other EQ function work for your UTWS3 instead? And please try to clear the pairing and reconnect again for check.
> 
> Best regards


It's not that EQ function does not work. It's that are only 3 predefined EQ settings and I can not adjust frequencies as I want to.


----------



## sgtbilko

sgtbilko said:


> Has anyone tried to drive the Tin HiFi P1 Plus with the UTWS3?


For anyone that might be curious, I went ahead and picked up the P1+ and have been using it with the UTWS3.

I'm no expert on quality, so I'll leave that to others, but suffice to say, the P1s certainly impress me sound-wise. I feel like all the songs I listen to are new releases!

On the power front, I can be a little more helpful. I've set the internal amp on the UTWS3 at level 22 (there are a total of 24). The upshot of this is that the P1+ requires only about 50% volume from my iPhone. Bass, mids and treble all sound good and present. I'm using the foam tips, as the silicone tips do seem to have less bass oomph and a slightly stronger treble.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## sgtbilko

grininja said:


> It's not that EQ function does not work. It's that are only 3 predefined EQ settings and I can not adjust frequencies as I want to.


I too wish there was a way of customising your own eq within the app. It's the only thing that I feel is missing.


----------



## drftr

Posted the same question in the UTWS5 thread, but since (I think) the cases are the same size:

Does anyone know if the 7Hz Timeless fits into the case??

drftr


----------



## LudoLVG

My charging box dont light on After a full charge.
What thé problèm ? Thanks


----------



## FiiO

LudoLVG said:


> My charging box dont light on After a full charge.
> What thé problèm ? Thanks


Do you mean all the 3 indicator don't light up? Please try to clean the pins, and open then close the case again for check?

Best regards


----------



## LudoLVG (Dec 13, 2021)

I clean and i have thé three indicator.

But i mean, when thé box IS unplug and i open it, thz box dont light on and thé utws module dont connect

Édit : After cleaning, it works again.


----------



## Naderq

I'm having many problems with mine. I think the lifespan of these are 3 months. I cleaned my case but the earbuds still have difficulty charging, particularly the left earbud. And the right won't pair after resetting to factory even though it's fully charged.


----------



## FiiO

Naderq said:


> I'm having many problems with mine. I think the lifespan of these are 3 months. I cleaned my case but the earbuds still have difficulty charging, particularly the left earbud. And the right won't pair after resetting to factory even though it's fully charged.


Dear friend,

Sorry about that. Please try to contact the seller about that first. If the seller fails to help, please contacted us with the receipt attached. Thanks in advanced!

Best regards


----------



## Giangi

This model could work with Sennheiser IE900? Thanks


----------



## Ichos

Giangi said:


> This model could work with Sennheiser IE900? Thanks


I guess no , because Sennheiser is using a proprietary MMCX connector.


----------



## Giangi

Ichos said:


> I guess no , because Sennheiser is using a proprietary MMCX connector.


Is a N5005 connector


----------



## Ichos

Giangi said:


> Is a N5005 connector


Maybe you should ask at the IE900 thread.


----------



## Sandbox2

Do any of these modules do ldac yet?


----------



## HitZ (Apr 16, 2022)

wrong thread pls delete.


----------



## BaTou069

WARNING:
The UTWS3 already damaged two of my headphones left earpiece: Shure SE846 and today it happened with the 7Hz Timeless.
Something about that MMCX connector apparently isn't a great fit even when removing with a MMCX tool and connecting while holding everything straight and hearing the click.
Both of my right earpieces are now dead just because no signal is passing via the MMCX connector. My recommendation would be: Once you connected an IEM to the UTWS3 NEVER remove it until the device is dead. That MMCX connector is pure garbage


----------



## Bllfrnd

BaTou069 said:


> That MMCX connector is pure garbage


Does the left UTWS3 MMCX have a visible damage like a bend or too big pin? So far I have no issues with my UTWS3 and 5 MMCX connectors.


----------



## BaTou069

Bllfrnd said:


> Does the left UTWS3 MMCX have a visible damage like a bend or too big pin? So far I have no issues with my UTWS3 and 5 MMCX connectors.


A bit hard to tell tbh, but as far as I can see: no, looks normal
Do you switch IEMs often? If yes then by hand or with that handy mmcx tool?


----------



## Bllfrnd

BaTou069 said:


> Do you switch IEMs often? If yes then by hand or with that handy mmcx tool?


Fairly often I would say. Either I‘m switching earphones on my UTWS3/5 or between cables and earhooks. 

I mostly remove them by hand, although I’ve read you could pull the parts out of the headphones or the cables, nothing happened so far.

I grip/pinch both sides with two fingers with the pinching fingers and push my fingers against another to „push“ out the plug


----------



## Vedemin

Does the UTWS1 also have graphic equalizer in the app or is it just the UTWS3/5?


----------



## FiiO

Vedemin said:


> Does the UTWS1 also have graphic equalizer in the app or is it just the UTWS3/5?


Dear Vedemin,

No, the UTWS1 does not support APP control. 

Best regards


----------



## Dust by Monday

Do these seriously stay connected to your iPhone after you put them in the case? My KZ AZ09 disconnect when I put them in the case. How is the $30 KZ more feature rich than the FiiO?


----------



## Aramaki

@FiiO The right earhook of my UTWS3 will not go into pairing mode, already tried all the troubleshooting steps, thoughts?


----------



## FiiO

Aramaki said:


> @FiiO The right earhook of my UTWS3 will not go into pairing mode, already tried all the troubleshooting steps, thoughts?


Dear Aramaki,

Please follow this FAQ to check again first: https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html

If the issue remains, please contact support@fiio.com with the receipt attached.

Best regards


----------



## Heterodoxa

FiiO Willson said:


> *Hello friends,
> Sorry for late reply.*
> Because the Chinese New Year will come 2 days later, during which we will have 8 days off. Our work may not be normal during this period.
> But I will try to find time to respond to your questions
> ...


Hi Wilson,
something very strange happened to me.

I got the same problem of our friend: after the first time I tried my set up (shure se215 + utws3) one channel was working properly but the other one at a lower volume - quite silent - and distorted.
The firmware is the most recent.
I tried with the cable and the iems are working properly.
Made many tests, disconnected and reconnected for many times.
In the end I made a last test: I switched the right iem on the left utws3 and vice versa..... the are working perfect. Unfortunately not so confortable to wear.
What can I do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FiiO

Heterodoxa said:


> Hi Wilson,
> something very strange happened to me.
> 
> I got the same problem of our friend: after the first time I tried my set up (shure se215 + utws3) one channel was working properly but the other one at a lower volume - quite silent - and distorted.
> ...


Dear friend,

Please check whether the connection is firm enough for both channel?
And you could try to clear the pairing by holding the buttons in charging case for 15s. Then reconnect again for check?

Best regards


----------



## Heterodoxa

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Please check whether the connection is firm enough for both channel?
> And you could try to clear the pairing by holding the buttons in charging case for 15s. Then reconnect again for check?
> ...


Hi there,
thank you for answering!
So I know it is strange, I know it is unreasonable but I made all the tries you suggested with no success.

The thing that made both channels work was uninstall the Fiio application from my smartphone. Once more: I know it makes no sense but now all is going on, smooth and clear.

I will of course make a massive use of my set up in the next few days and I will write here if something (else) strange will happen.


----------



## FiiO

Heterodoxa said:


> Hi there,
> thank you for answering!
> So I know it is strange, I know it is unreasonable but I made all the tries you suggested with no success.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

Ok, thanks for the kind feedback.

Best regards


----------



## Ionut Dogarel (Dec 13, 2022)

@FiiO I received my set yesterday from Aliexpress (Global HiFi Store), and after charging the case + hooks for a bit I started listening and it was all great.
However very soon as I wanted to replace the hooks into the case the case stopped reacting to any stimuli. *The case seems to be completely dead.*
As in, no lights on open / close or on plugging it into the charger / pulling it out or placing the hooks in; it's not charging the hooks; the button doesn't do anything (I tried pushing it for very long time, 30s+). I also sent a report by email to *support@fiio.com* , including a video (no answer yet).
I can confirm the hooks are working ok, and can connect them to my iphone and to the FIIO Control app (via de L hook).

I should say I tried all the things in the article "12.What can be done if the UTWS3 cannot be powered on/charged with an unresponsive indicator light?"
https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/472905.html

*Any tricks to wake the case back to life?*
What next, otherwise?

A little sad as I am going on holidays soon and I probably won't be able to use them...

Thank you!


----------



## FiiO

Ionut Dogarel said:


> @FiiO I received my set yesterday from Aliexpress (Global HiFi Store), and after charging the case + hooks for a bit I started listening and it was all great.
> However very soon as I wanted to replace the hooks into the case the case stopped reacting to any stimuli. *The case seems to be completely dead.*
> As in, no lights on open / close or on plugging it into the charger / pulling it out or placing the hooks in; it's not charging the hooks; the button doesn't do anything (I tried pushing it for very long time, 30s+). I also sent a report by email to *support@fiio.com* , including a video (no answer yet).
> I can confirm the hooks are working ok, and can connect them to my iphone and to the FIIO Control app (via de L hook).
> ...


Dear friend,

Sorry to hear about that. Did you try to charge the charging case via another charger and cables? And we will reply you via email as well. (Some of us were sick last week so the reply may be delay.)

Best regards


----------

